# *prisoner solidarity



## smashthestate (Nov 28, 2003)

*prisoner solidarity*

People start threads firm time to time about various prisoners who want letters of support and they sink off page one after a few days.

so i thought i'd start another thread purely for listing adddresses of politcal prisoners (anti-war, anti-cap, animal+earth liberation etc etc)

that way it will be easy for ppl to see a list of different prisoners wanting support all on one page.  if they are released or moved to a different prison we can just edit our posts with the up-to-date info so the thread doesnt become ridiculously long.

here's a couple to start off with

*Fintan Lane* - irish anti-war activist jailed for non-payment of a E750 fine. He was fined for the "crime" of trespassing during a demo last october.
he is serving a 60day sentence starting from 26th nov 2003

Fintan Lane
Limerick Prison
Mulgrave Road
Limerick
Ireland

*Susan Brackenbury* - on remand for trying to disarm a trident submarine at Devonport.
Send letters / cards of support, stamps, writing paper etc
She'd like visitors too if anyone is nearby, but ou'd need to ring the prison a few days in advance.(01454 262100)

Susan Brackenbury
HMP Eastwood Park 
Falfield 
Wotton-under-Edge 
Glos 
GL12 8DB

 - perhaps mods could make this thread a sticky??? -


----------



## captainmission (Nov 29, 2003)

This monday- 1st December at 7pm there's going to be a puddings for prisioners evening at the Kickstart Cafe (13-15 Liverpool Rd, off deansgate Manchester). Bring puddings and stuff to right letters to political prisoners.

kickstart@shortcutz.org

edited cos i got the day wrong


----------



## RicheyZero (Dec 9, 2003)

Free Mario




Mario Bango is young Roma from Slovakia, has recently been senteced to 12 years without parole and been on remand since March 2001 for the "crime" of defending his younger brother when they were brutally attacked by a Neo-nazi skinhead. 

The nazi died from his wounds later in hospital. Mario's family - as many other Roma in Slovakia - has suffered repeated racist abuse and physical attacks by neo-Nazi skinheads. His brother spent a week in hospital last year after an attack by skinheads. The nazis use knives and other weapons in their attack Mario like other Roma carried a knife in self-defense, and was this time forced to use it. 

The Roma people are a terribly oppresed minority in Central Europe. As many as a million and a half were murdered in the Holocaust. Since 1989 they have been subject to a wave of racist attacks in Slovakia and the Czech Republic - around 20 have been murdered. Nationalist politicians, the press, and the growing fascist movement have targetted the Roma people, with deadlly results, where racist talk breeds racist attack. Now Mario's case has been turned into a racist cause celebre against the Roma, with a media campaign against the "gypsy" Mario and sympathizing with the deceased "patriotic and honourable citizen" - in the Slovak parliament there was even a minute of silence for the dead Nazi! 

Mario's case is one of legitimate self-defence - we must defend him. But his case has larger dimensions: we must turn it into a campaign to expose the rising tide of anti-Roma racism in Britain and in Central Europe. 

This case is very simular to that of Satpal Ram and we need to start a campaign simular to his. 

Please Please Please we need people to help get involved especially bands to put on benefits and people like Mark Thomas (i know you come on this site) to speak out on mario's behalf 

Other things you can do are 

Send protests to the 

Slovak authorities: 
by email:  urad@government.gov.sk; 
tlacove@justice.gov.sk 

by post: 
Slovak president 
Rudolph Schuster 
Kancelaria prezidenta SR 
Stefanikova 14 
814 38 Bratisllava 
ph: 00421-7-5441 6624 

Ministry of Justice 
Ministerstvo spravodlivosti SR 
Zupne namestie 13 
813 11 Bratislava 
ph: 00421-7-5935 3497 
fax: 00421-7-5443 0467 

Urad Vlady (Bureau of the Slovak government) 
Namestie Slobody 
1 813 70, Bratislava, 
Slovak Republic 
ph: 00421-7-5729 5111 
fax: 00421-7-5249 7597 


Send postcards to Mario with a few words of solidarity: 
Mario Bango, 
nar.8.6.1982 
Ustav na vikon vazby priecinok 1077 Chorvatska 5 812 29 Bratislava, 
Slovakia 

All donations to Mario Bango Defense Campaign, BCM Box 7750 London WC1N 3XX 

If you are a member of a student union, or an anti-racist, anti-fascist or labour movement organisation pass a resolution and support the campiagn. Get in touch to receive updates. 

Please copy or print this and distribute to anyone and everyone (message boards, e-groups etc) 


 e-mail: info@worldrevolution.org.uk 
 Homepage: http://www.worldrevolution.org.uk/pages/campaigns/freemario.html


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2003)

*The situation in America*

I don't know if you're aware; but in America there are 2.1 MILLION people in jails, prisons, awaiting trial, awaiting sentencing and in restricted home-status confinement.

That's 690 people per 100,000 citizens are in jail.

In Italy, the rate is 40 people per 100,000 citizens.

Something is rotting in the American Judiciary. It's call the Drug Wars. And now, people are accruing police records for any dissent from this profiteering war in Afghanistan [for jump-starting opium production again out of the Taliban's control] and Iraq [to hover over the few remaining intact oil fields].

Horrifying, isn't it?  They call it, "the land of the free."  Ironic.


----------



## Zonk (Dec 16, 2003)

Brian McCarvill

Brian McCarvill is a radical social prisoner, who is currentley involved in a lawsuit against Oregon Department of Corections (ODOC), challenging their censorship and rejection of anarchist publicashions

Anarchists are viewed as a gang or security threat group (STG) within ODOC. The circle A symbol is considered to be a STG symbol and so many radical publications are rejected by ODOC mailroom staff on this basis.

To compliment Brians legal efforts, a postcard campain was orginised by allies on the outside. The postcards featured the anarchist circle A and the message 'this is not a gang symbol'. These postcardss were sent in to Rob Thaxton and Brian, ODOC was to put both men into the Disaplinary Segregation Unit (the hole) of Oregon State Penitentiary.

Brians court case is expected to be very long and drawn out, in his words, ?i will be challenging the classification of anarchism as an STG, the over-broadness of this classification and why there is no procedual due process vehicle in place to challenge, meaningful or otherwise, this unilatiral classification. I will be challenging the rejection based soley upon the symbol 'circle A' and Anarchist Black Cross'. I will also challenge the denial of substantive due process where mail is rejected for STG content' without identifying why that content deserves rejection. Lastly i will be challengeing the conversion of my own personal property in the form of the rejected mail / publications.?

Anyone caring to coment to the court on these issues may do so by writting to the court, care of Brian.

Courtcases are expensive, evenmore so because Brian has lost his job since he has been in the hole. Brian and Rob are fighting for the anarchist movement and for prisoners access to radical perspectives and so it is imperitive that the outside movment supports them. 

Any donations, no matter how small are URGENTLY needed. Money orders or cashier checks only made out to:
The prison of Brian McCarvill #11037967
and sent to:
Central Trust
PO Box 1440,
Salem,
or
97309-5077, USA




Our comrade Harold Thompson, who has been in prison since 1979, devotes all his time to helping other prisoners with their trials, as well as working on his own appeal to enable prisoners to gain basic rights,such as receiving political literature.,/p> 

His commitment has brought him hatred and harassment from wardens, inmates and extreme right organizations. The latest blow for Harold is that the Tennessee Department of Corrections has removed typewriters and word processors from the authorised prisoners property list, which means that they will not be able to have them repaired or substituted if they break down. This has stopped Harold continuing his legal work since no court in the US accepts hand written documents. It is obvious that this measure was invented to prevent inmates from enjoying the autonomy they used to have to manage their trials, in other words, to make the prisoners still more imprisoned.

Harold's word processor has broken down, and due to this new repressive measure, he cannot go on with the trials - both his and those of other inmates.

Harold and his comrades have decided to raise a solidarity campaign to get this ban lifted.

One idea is to send a protest letter to the Tennessee Department of Corrections Commissioner. We have a sample letter here. Please do not mention anything that may seem threatening or point the finger directly at Harold.




Send letter the to:
Quinton I. White, Commissioner
Tennessee Department of Correction
4th. Floor, Rachel Jackson Building
320 Sixth Avenue North
Nashville
Tennessee
37243-0465.
USA

Write to Harold at
: Harold H Thompson.93992,
Northwest Correctional Complex
Route 1 Box 660, 
Tiptonville, 
Tennessee 
38079. 
USA.


Harolds support group
. FOHHT, 
59 Alderson Crescent, 
Formby, 
Merseyside, 
LS7 3LY.
England.



FREE FREE
On the night of June 16th 2002, Jeffery 'Free' Luers and Craig 'Critter' Marshell, fire damaged three vehicles in the Romainia Chevolet car lot in Oregon. The cost of the damage to the vehicles was around $28,000. Their action was planned to cause no harm to any human life and indeed no one was injured. Their action was inspiered by their simple desire to do something to prevent, what they consider to be, the continuing destruction of the global enviroment.

Free is currently filing for an appeal and is asking people to write letters to the Attorney General in Oregon in support of this appeal. You can download a sample letter from Spirit of Freedom

this appeal is to make that Free does not spend the next 22 years in prison. Please trake a few minutes to write a letter on Free's behalf. make sure to include the appeal No a return address, and please be poite. 

Free also needs letters, please write to him at:

Jeffery Luers
#13797671
OSP
2605 State St
Salem
OR
97310 
USA<


Rob Thaxton

On ssept, 3rd, 1999, Rob Los Ricos was sentenced to 7 years on chardges of Assalt and Riot, after a Reclaim the Streets party in Eugene, U.S.A.

The judge used Rob to make an example of, and sentenced him to a mandatory minimum of 5 years for Assault and stacked 2 years riot chardges ontop, making Robs sentence 7 years in all.

Rob has continued his struggle whilst in prison and along with his supporters formed the Anarchist Prisoners Legal Aid Network (APLAN), a resource sharing and communication network for incarcerated anarchists.

Also Rob has produced many prison writtings, incuding 'Rob the Rich' and 'Fuck You Bearden'.

Rob and his cellmate Brian McCarvill were behind the circle A 'this is not a gang symbol' postcard campain and as i write this, Rob is still in solitary confinment due to it.

Rob needs our support - solitary confinment is not a fun place to be. Rob is unable to work whilst in the 'hole', so any donations would be appreciated. He does not even have his guitar to pass tim

WRITE TO ROB AT
Rob Thaxton #12112716
OSP. 2605 State St, 
Salem, OR 97310 USA

Send donations (checks or money orders ) to 'Rob Los Ricos' POB 50634, Eugene, OR 97405. 
www.defenstrator.org/roblosricos/index.html


----------



## Zonk (Dec 16, 2003)

SOLIDARITY MEANS ATTACK 

Environmental activist Craig 'criiter' Marshall is serving five years for causing around $28,000 fire damage to three vehicles in a Oregon car lot. No one was harmed in the incident and at least two of the vehicles suffered only cosmetic damage and are now back in full working order. Whilst in prison Craig penned this following piece which we feel is worth repeating here.


"SOLIDARITY MEANS ATTACK" 
"Before starting this short rant, i want to address the fact that i am probably going to piss off and alienate some of the 'supporters' i have by writing this. Tough shit. The reason I'm writing this is not to make friends, it is to make people think. If you get offended by what i have got to say, there is probably a reason beyond that I'm just an asshole, but that is a title i will gladly accept if this gets even one person to expand their efforts toward actually putting ecocidal co-operarions out of business for good.


There are many people out there who call themselves 'supporters' of the ALF, ALF, Earth First, or any of the other groups doing direct action. But if all these supporters out there only support from outside the movement, they are doing little more than pacifying their conscions. Solidarity Means Attack.

Solidarity is defined in my cheap ass prison dictionary as "a unity of interests among a group" and 'unity' is defined as "singleness of purpose and action". If someone states that they are in solidarity with myself or other ecologically motivated saboteurs, that singleness of purpose is to stop the destruction of the many different life forms that share this planet with us. So if one is truly in solidarity with us, (s)he does not sit around talking about how much they support direct action, (s)he gets their hands dirty and takes action. I do not consider wearing some environmental groups T-shirt or simply stating that one supports direct action as solidarity. The ecocidal forces destroying life on this planet need to be taken out, and talking is just not going to do it. The dissemination of news of actions can be a valuable tool, the kind of thing that inspires action. But, it is action that will bring the system to its knees while those who ONLY speak of support continue to live on their knees giving fellatio to the masters by perpetuating the myth that we are are all free because we can say that we support direct action. 


Talk is not enough, it is not even close - if there were as many people swinging hammers in the forest as thereare people running chainsaws, those chainsaws would not be running long. I have heard some supporters of direct action say that direct action and sabotage are not for everyone, well, why the fuck not? When i have raised this question in the past, my 'white male privilege' has been raised as an issue. Though this may be a valid point, some people seem to be more interested in painting fingers than confronting privilege (though i shroud not call it privilege but stupidity) that allows them to sit back in relative comfort, while allowing, through their inaction, life form after life form, to be eradicated. Talking about supporting direct action and sabotage just is not going to cut it.This is not about competition, it is not about who has monkey wrenched more machinery or who has liberated more lab animals, it is about the fact that if we all do not start doing something soon then we are all fucked. It is not about one or two or two hundred endagered species that you did not give enough of a fuck about to spur you into action. It is about the whole web of life and how your inaction is tantamount to your condoning the natural worlds destruction. 

To put this into simpler terms - every life form on this planet is on the road to extinction that is paved by the human race, and you are to blame if you do not do something drastic to stop civilizations destructive course. Solidarity is not just a word to throw around to make you feel like you belong. Solidarity means attack." 

Write to Craig Marshell at: 
Craig Marshell #13797662, 
SRCL, 
777 Stanton Blvd, 
Ontario, 
Oregon, 
or 97914 U.S.A. 





http://www.anarchistps.org/


----------



## Paul Marsh (Dec 23, 2003)

Issue 85 of Class War was refused by a prison in Washington State on the grounds that it contains "gang symbols" 

The only thing this could possibly be is the skull and cross bones on the front, a pretty strange definition of a gang symbol, but these people do not have to justify themselves to anyone but themselves.

One note of warning when writing to prisoners in the USA - in the instance I cite the prisoner had to pay out of his money for the letter telling Class War of the refusal. 
That appears to be the policy in Washingston state, so do take care not to get into a situation where you are costing someone who is on very limited resources.


----------



## Random (Dec 23, 2003)

Local Prisoner of War Against War Needs Solidarity! Act today and send a card to somebody who'll be inside during Christmas! Sue Brackenbury is on remand in HMP Eastwood Park (about 30 miles from Bristol) - having climbed one wall and cut one fence too many, at UK nuclear establishments. She has five trials in the pipeline - most of them in magistrates' courts - and one in Plymouth, in the Crown Court ( "Going equipped" = Looking for a submarine with a hammer, at Devonport nuclear dockyard) . Sue would LOVE to hear from people. Her address is:

Sue Brackenbury HT 6792 HMP
Eastwood Park,
Wotton-under-Edge,
Falfield,
Gloucestershire
GL12 8DB

She can also receive (and would love to have) CDs, and stamps. If you wish to further show your solidarity with Sue, why not arange to visit her? If you wish to do so, email nabataat@yahoo.co.uk to sort it out.

http://www.geocities.com/bristol_abc/

MORE BACKGROUND

Sue Brackenbury - an energetic and dedicated Trident Ploughshares activist - is being held on remand at Eastwood Park (about 30 miles from Bristol). Sue is doing an Open University degree, and has plenty to occupy her mind. All the same, Christmas in prison could be quite glum.  If you can send Sue a card, I'm sure it would cheer her up no end.


----------



## escobar-pablo (Dec 26, 2003)

Amjad "The Ringbearer" Hussein

Amjad Is currently spending Christmas in  HMP Bedford.

He is an innocent man serving 2 yrs for beating a man with his own shoes, he was also found behind the wheel of the victims car, unconscious, over the legal alcoholic limit and crashed into a tree.

This was an obvious "frame" job by the police and alleged victims family, as Amjad hasn't even got a driving license.

What actually happened was Amjad was attacked by the alleged victim, forced to drink alcohol and then driven into a tree in the alleged victims car. The police arrived, saw a man of Iraqi descent behind the wheel of a stolen car and arrested him.

He needs your support now!!!


----------



## Zonk (Dec 27, 2003)

ECO-DEFENCE PRISONERS

Dr. Yurl Bandazhevsky, Ul. Kalvarijskaya 36, PO Box 35K, Minsk 220600,
Belarus.  Serving 8 years for telling the world that the nuclear radiation
around Chernobyl is worse than the Belarus Government has admitted.

Marco Camenisch, Flughafengefangnis, ZURICH-FLUGHAFEN, Postfach 8058,
Zurich, Switzerland.  Serving 10-years for using explosives to destroy
electricity pylons leading from nuclear power stations.  In 2002 he
completed a 12-year sentence in Italy for similar actions in Italy.  Marco
reads French, German, Spanish & Italian.

Ted Kaczynski (04475-046), US Pen - admin Max Facility, PO Box 8500,
Florence Colorado 81226, USA.  Is serving multiple life sentences for the
infamous 'Unabomber' anti-technology bombing & murder campaign.

Iñaki Garcia Koch, Carcel de Pamplona, C/San Roque. Apdo. 250, 31080 -
Iruñez - Pamplona, Navarra (España), Spain. Serving just under 5 years for
sabotaging the controversial Itoiz dam construction site.

Betty Krawczyk, (CS# 037 939 24), Burnaby Correctional Centre for Women,
7900 Fraser Park Drive, Burnaby, BC V5J 5H1, Canada.  Serving six-months for
Criminal Contempt for her continued forest defence activity and
participation in road blocks. Due for release 13/02/04.

Jeffrey Luers, #13797671, OSP , 2605 State St. Salem, OR 97310, USA. Serving
22 years & 8 months for arson on a car dealership & attempted arson of an
oil truck.

Craig Marshall, #13797662, SRCI, 777 Stanton Blvd, Ontario, OR 97914 USA.
Serving 5 years 5 months for conspiracy to commit arson and possession of
incendiary devices, having used the devices to destroy SUV's to raise
attention to the environmentally destructive nature of these vehicles. *RELEASED*

Fran Thompson, 1090915, Chillicothe Correctional Center, 1500 W. Third St,
Chillicothe, MO 64601, USA.  Serving Life for killing, in self-defence, a
stalker who had broken into her home. Before her imprisonment Fran was
active in eco, animal & anti-nuke campaigning.

Helen Woodson, 03231-045 FMC Carswell, POB 27137, Fort Worth, TX 76127, USA.
Serving 27 years for: 1) Robbing a federal bank of $26,000 and burning the
money whilst distributing a statement denouncing materialism, wealth and
power that caused environmental destruction. 2) Mailing .38 calibre bullets
with warning letters to various Government & corporate officials stating
that their actions were like bullets fired into the heart of creation.  3)
Using a jackhammer, she carried out a Ploughshares direct disarmament
against a Mintueman II missile silo.

ANIMAL LIBERATION

Dave Blenkinsop EM7899, HMP Bullingdon, Oxfordshire OX6 0PZ England.
Serving 10 years.  1) Three years for a stave attack on the Managing
Director of HLS.  2) 18 months for rescuing 600 guinea pigs from a lab
supplier.  3) 5½ years for planting incendiary devices under abattoir
vehicles.

Benjamin Persky, DIN: 03R3916, Lakeview Shock Incarceration Corr. Fac., PO
Box T, Brocton, New York 14716-0679 USA.  SHAC activist serving 2-6 years
for "Criminal Mischief". *RELEASED*

PARTY & PROTEST
Around the world there have been several massive protests against global
capitalism and its environmental impact.  The following have all been jailed
in connection with the protests.

Robert Thaxton #12112716, OSP, 2605 State St, Salem, OR 97310, USA (86
months)

PLOUGHSHARES & ANTI-WAR
Ploughshares is an international movement which uses accountable non-violent
direct action to disarm weapons of mass destruction.


Sister Carol Gilbert, #10856-039, FPC Alderson RI, Box A, Alderson, WU24910,
USA.  Jailed for 2 years 9 months for anti-nuke action.

Sister Jackie Hudson, #08808-039, FPC Victorville, PO Box 5100, Adelanto, CA
92301, USA.  Jailed for 2½ years for anti-nuke action.

Sister Ardeth Platte, #10857-039, FPC Danbury, Route 37, Danbury, CT06818,
USA.  Jailed for 3 years and 5 months for anti-nuke action.

INDIGENOUS LAND RIGHTS

Leonard Peltier #89637-132, PO Box 1000, Leavenworth, KS 66048, USA.
Serving Life after being framed for murdering 2 FBI agents.

Eric Wildcat Hall, #BL-5355, Unit A-B 10745 Route 18, Albion, PA 16475-0002,
USA.  Serving 35-75 years for helping ship arms to Central American
indigenous activists.

MOVE
MOVE is an eco-revolutionary group. There are currently eight MOVE activists
in prison each serving 100 years after been framed for the murder of a cop
in 1979.  9th defendant, Merle Africa, died in prison in 1998.

Debbie Simms Africa  (006307), Janet Holloway Africa  (006308) and Janine
Philips Africa (006309)  all at: SCI Cambridge Springs, 451 Fullerton Ave,
Cambridge Springs, PA 16403-1238, USA.

Michael Davis Africa (AM4973) and Charles Simms Africa (AM4975) both at SCI
Grateford, PO Box 244, Grateford, PA 19426-0244, USA.

Edward Goodman Africa  (AM4974), 301 Morea Rd, Frackville, PA 17932, USA.

William Philips Africa (AM4984) and Delbert Orr Africa (AM4985) both at SCI
Dallas Drawer K, Dallas, PA 18612, USA.

Mumia Abu Jamal, (AM8335), SCI Greene, 175 Progress Drive, Waynesburg PA
15370, USA.  In 1981 Mumia, former Black Panther and vocal supporter of
MOVE, was framed for the murder of a cop.  He was originally sentenced to
death but is currently awaiting re-sentencing following a court hearing in
2001.

ANTI-FASCIST

Matthew Lamont T90251, CSP/A5-114, PO Box 901, Imperial, CA 92251, USA.
Serving 3 years for possessing an incendiary, intended to be used to disrupt
a neo-nazi gathering.

Tomasz Wiloszewski, Zaklad Karny, Orzechowa 5, 98-200 Sieradz, Poland.
Serving 15 years for accidentally killing a neo-nazi whilst defending
himself.


----------



## Rabidrodent (Jan 2, 2004)

RONNIE EASTERBROOK


Ronnie has been shipped from HMP Whitemoor up to HMP Full Sutton. He has been back in the wars again with the screws at Whitemoor  and spending  most of the time in segregation, briefly out for monitoring and straight back in again.


Ronnie is adamant that Whitemoor are trying to break him by sending up to Full Sutton,  but  says there going to have to do better, a lot better than Full Sutton.


Please take time to send a message of solidarity.


Ronnie Easterbrook
B 88459
HMP Full Sutton 
Stamford Bridge         
YO4 1PS


----------



## Zonk (Jan 7, 2004)

Yesterday 6/1/04 former animal rights prisoner Kerry Whitburn was jailed for two
months having been found guilty of breaking into a pet shop.  Please send
urgent letters of support to:

    Kerry Whitburn LC6637
    HMP Nottingham
    Perry Road
    Sherwood
    Nottingham
    NG5 3AG
    England

Kerry has now moved to:

Kerry Whitburn LC6637
HMP NORTH SEA CAMP 
Freiston, BOSTON,
Lincolnshire PE22 0QX


----------



## Zonk (Jan 9, 2004)

Jennifer Latheef detained illegally, solidarity needed 

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jennifer Latheef, an actor and activist in Maldives, is being held and interrogated by the National Security Service (NSS) in contravention of the law, which forbids arrested people being held without charge for more than 45 days.

She was picked up from her home in Malé on 22 September 2003, in the aftermath of the civil protest that rocked the capital after the torture death of Eevaan Naseem at Maafushi prison and the mass shootings of prisoners the following day.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



http://www.maldivesculture.com/news...nny_latheef.htm


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jenny is fearful for her life and, given the circumstances, she is afraid that she may be raped and tortured by the NSS. She is being held without charge in appalling surroundings. Her physical condition is deteriorating rapidly.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Her only crime was to publicly protest against excessive police brutality on Saturday afternoon 20 September 2003. She wore a T-shirt with the words, 'Stop Police Brutality'. Jennifer Latheef is a strong believer in non-violence, like her great-grandfather and grandfather who were both murdered in custody.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




please pass on, fire off emails, get your local trots to fax their mp's, letters, phone calls, anything.

action needed

1. Maumoon Abdul Gayoom,
Office of the President,
Boduthakurufaanumagu,
Malé, Maldives.
E-mail: info@presidencymaldives
.gov.mv

2. Koli Mohamed Umar Manik,
Chairman, Maldives Association of Tourism Industries,
Gadhamoo Building,
Boduthakurufaanumagu,
Malé, Maldives.
E-mail: mati@dhivehinet.net.mv

3. Ministry of Defence and National Security,
Bandaara Koshi,
Malé, Maldives.
E-mail: admin@defence.gov.mv

4. Ahmed Zahir,
Minister of Justice,
Justice Building,
Malé, Maldives.
E-mail: justice@gov.mv.com


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 12, 2004)

seems appropriate to crosslink this thread here... dunno about the contact details tho...


----------



## Zonk (Jan 13, 2004)

Send messages of support for above post to

Mr Chris Baldwin
HMP High Down
High Down Lane
Sutton 
Surrey
SM2 5PJ

http://www.parklandtrading.com/marcus/trevor/freechris.php


----------



## Zonk (Feb 6, 2004)

ELP has just learnt about the imprisonment of René Riesel who is serving
seven months for destroying GM crops at a farm in Novartis and also for
destroying crops in the CIRAD (Centre International de recherche Agronomique
pour le développement) laboratory, in the south of France, in 1998.

René has been inside since December 2003

Please send letters of support to:

    René RIESEL
    n° d'écrou 4612
    Maison d'Arrêt
    37 chemin Séjalan
    48000 MENDE
    FRANCE


----------



## Rabidrodent (Feb 11, 2004)

American Anarchist Gets Sent down For J18
Jim Borek Sentenced to 4 1/2 Years


On the 23rd Jan, at Southwark Crown Court (England) James Borek  pleaded
guilty to a Section 20 Unlawful Wounding (GBH) charge and 2 violent disorder
charges plus an additional charge of skipping bail in 2000.  Jim was
arrested after attacking a policeman at the J18  protest in London. He was
sentenced to four and a half years.

Jim is a 22 year old American lad, who by the time he is released in 2007
will not have seen his home or family for 8 years. Jim, an anarchist, moved
to Dublin (Ireland) when he skipped bail and was working in a record shop.
He taught himself to play the tin whistle and joined up with the punk/
Irish trad band 'Blood or Whiskey'. It was while on tour with the band in
Belguim that the Law caught up with him.

Jim feels he can now start looking to the future and would appreacate and
needs our support
Please write to him at James Borek LL6803
                                 B4-14
                                 HMP Wandsworth
                                 PO Box 757
                                 Heathfield Road
                                 London SW18 3HS


----------



## agricola (Feb 13, 2004)

thankyou rabidrodent for making my week - also thanks to the Belgian police


----------



## The Black Hand (Feb 16, 2004)

Never mind filth, there's plenty of us still free to give you all a beating next time


----------



## Rabidrodent (Feb 18, 2004)

Stuart Tideswell JH8108
HMP Leicester
Welford Road
LE2 7AJ

he would like letters from animal rights people.


----------



## Zonk (Mar 9, 2004)

From SchNEWS

Robert Seth Hayes, a former Black Panther, has collapsed in prison ten times
over the past few months due to lack of treatment for diabetes. He fears
that unless he receives a transfer to another prison where they take his
illness seriously, he may die. Write to the Correctional Services
Commissioner to demand his transfer: Glenn S. Goord, Commissioner, NYS
Department of Correctional Services, Building 2, 1220 Washington Avenue,
Albany, NY, 12226-2050, USA. Letters of support to: Robert ³Seth² Hayes
#74A-2280, Clinton Correctional Facility, PO Box 2001, Dannemora, NY, 12929,
USA. www.montrealabcf.org/hayes/


----------



## Zonk (Mar 12, 2004)

ELP Information Request (11th of March 2004)

Dear friends

Two days ago American environmentalist William Cottrell (known to his
friends as Billy) was arrested on suspicion of an arson attack at an SUV
dealership that saw the destruction of 125 vehicles.  The action was claimed
by the ELF.

As we understand it Billy has been remanded into custody but the moment ELP
does not have a prison address for Billy.

Should anyone know where Billy is imprisoned please let ELP know as soon as
possible.  It is vital we start getting letters of support to him as soon as
possible.

Also, as ELP understands it, Billy is in desperate need of to money to help
fight this court case and there is a plan to sell T-shirts to help raise
money for him.  ELP will bring you more details of how to buy a T-shirt and
where to send donations in support of Billy as soon as we have them.

ELP will naturally keep everyone up to date with any news we receive on
Billy, in the meantime, if anyone has a prison address for Billy please
contact ELP4321@Hotmail.com as soon as possible.

also


Urgent ELP! Bulletin (16th of March 2004)

Dear friends

It has been reported that Michael Scarpitti (aka Tre Arrow) has been
arrested in Canada.  Tre is wanted by the American FBI for his alleged
involvement in an arson attack on some logging trucks (which were not
claimed by any particular group) and an arson attack on some sand & gravel
lorries (which were claimed by the Earth Liberation Front).

ELP has been informed that Tre is being held at Vancouver Island
Correctional Centre.  We do not have a full mailing address as yet for Tre,
but if you want you could try and post letters of support to:

    Michael Scarpitti (remand prisoner)
    PO Box 9224 Stn Prov Govt
    Victoria BC
    V8W 9J1
    Canada

If anyone knows Tre's full prison postal address (including prison number)
please let ELP know immediately and we will obviously circulate it to
everyone else!

The authorities will have to be an extradition hearing before Tre can be
shipped back to America.  ELP does not know how long this will take, but if
he fights it he may be in Canada for a few months.

More news on this as it comes.....


----------



## Zonk (Apr 3, 2004)

Urgent ELP! Bulletin (2nd of April 2004)

Dear friends

ELP has just learnt that on the 15th of March 2004, Spanish eco-activist
Ibai Ederra was arrested and remanded into custody.

As ELP supporters will be aware, a few years ago the infamous Itoiz Dam in
Spain was sabotaged, allegedly by members of Soliderios con Itoiz.  The
ecoteurs famously cut the cables of the concrete pump whilst the dam was
being constructed.

Following the ecotage, and despite the fact the police had no one in
custody, eight members of Soliderios con Itoiz were put on trial in their
absence, found guilty and issued with prison sentences.

In 2001 Iñaki Garcia Koch was the first of the eight to be captured and
imprisoned.  Iñaki is currently serving four years and ten months
imprisonment.

Three years on, Ibai Ederra has been captured following a routine traffic
police check.  He to is likely to be sentenced to four years and ten months.

Please send urgent letters of support to:

    Ibai Ederra
    Carcel de Pamplona
    C/San Roque. Apdo. 250, 31080 - Iruñez - Pamplona
    Navarra (España),
    Spain.

Letters for Iñaki can be sent to the same address.  For more info on Ibai or
Iñaki contact stopitioiz@yahoo.co.uk

Staying with European prisoner news, yesterday Marco Camenisch started a new
one-month hungerstrike.  This is in protest at his poor prison conditions.
The hungerstrike will end on the 1st of May 2004.  Please show your support
for Marco and his hungerstrike by sending letters of support to:

    Marco Camenisch
    Flughafengefangnis
    ZURICH-FLUGHAFEN
    Postfach 8058
    Zurich
    Switzerland

For more info on Marco contact italianelp@yahoo.com.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2004)

(From Indymedia)



> Support anti-war prisoner Rosy Bremer , who was imprisoned by the Portsmouth Magistrate Court last Tuesday (6 April?) for “criminal damage” that she caused in Southampton military base just before the war.
> Send her postcards :
> HT7486 HMP
> Eastwood Park
> ...



Anyone know how long she'll be there for?


----------



## smashthestate (Apr 18, 2004)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> (From Indymedia)
> 
> Support anti-war prisoner Rosy Bremer , who was imprisoned by the Portsmouth Magistrate Court last Tuesday (6 April?) for “criminal damage” that she caused in Southampton military base just before the war.
> Send her postcards :
> ...



found the following on the Reclaim the Bases 
 site posted on april 6th, i guess she must be out by now:

_Rosy Bremer, sentenced to 21 days improsenment by the Portsmouth Magistrate Court this morning, because she refused to pay £815 fine for spraying tanks in Southampton military base just before the invasion of Iraq by the American and British troops. Rosy Bremer, who lives on more or less £4000 annual income refused all suggestions by a judge for her to pay the fine and all the charges againist her and critised the invasion of Iraq despite the warnings of the judge, who said this case had nothing to do with politics but was about making a desicion for her to pay the fine. She will probably be in prison for 10 days. _


----------



## lulu (Apr 19, 2004)

hello, 

i am new, just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 24, 2004)

lulu said:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> i am new, just wanted to say hello.



and hello to you to


----------



## Kidda (May 1, 2004)

Birmingham animal activist Kerry Whitburn was yesterday sentenced to 4 months in prison in connection with actions against Newchurch Farm where guinea pigs are bred for vivisection. www.liberation-now.org 
Kerry would appreciate your letters of support at the address below. 

Kerry Whitburn LC7479 
HMP Nottingham 
Perry Road 
Sherwood 
Notts 
NG5 3AG 

For a list of current animal rights prisoners and other useful information, see the website of the Vegan Prisoner Support Group www.vpsg.org


----------



## revolt (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone have an update on the people arrested in Dublin? Last I heard there was a total of 31 people arrested 28 on saturday night and 3 on Tuesday (27 april). I think the main court case is Tomorrow.


----------



## honkdub (May 4, 2004)

*go to*

indymedia.ie for updates althought its the gg heads who are doing support

roughly 19 still in public order offences getting bail mostly random students

3 arrested at attempted squat tough bail conditions court wednesday


----------



## albertjohansen (May 20, 2004)

*prisoner solidarity*

please remember that not all political prisoners want the same publicity,as someone who was in jail there was times when I felt like common property wether I liked it or not,I wasnt to chuffed when some trot/communist paper was delivered in a clear wrapper every week even though I didnt ask for it,the screws thought it was good amunition to give us all some stick,when I contacted the organisation to say we didnt want there shitty  rag ,suprise suprise no reply and they still sent it,point is the right support is invaluable but remember its up to the prisoners how they want to be supported


----------



## Zonk (Aug 3, 2004)

Urgent ELP! Bulletin (3rd of August 2004)

Dear friends

ELP has three lots of news for you today:

    1) Italian animal rights activist, Sergio, is back in prison
    2) Urgent action needed in support of Tre

1) A few days ago there were a number of raids across Italy as the police
investigated a letter bombing campaign which was claimed by an Italian
anarchist group.  However the raids appear to of been just as much about
harassing known activists as any serious attempt to investigate the letter
bombs.  As a result of these raids four people have been remanded into
custody.

One of the four is Sergio Maria Stefani, who, as ELP has reported, was under
house arrest for alleged participation in a series of animal rights actions
which included allegedly leaving an incendiary device outside a butchers
shop.

Now despite the fact animal rights incendiary devices look nothing like
letter bombs.  Nor do they explode or do anything other than produce a small
flame the Italian police are trying to link Sergio into a conspiracy to
carryout a letter bombing campaign.  (This is a common tactic of the Italian
police to take out political opposition).

Supporters of Sergio said "This is a very dangerous case, since letter bombs
and bombs are taken seriously and the police wants to find someone to
incriminate [for them], guilty or not."

Please send urgent letters of support to Sergio at his new prison address
(below).  Sergio told his friends more than once how it was only letters
keeping him alive in his prison cell.  Therefore please do not forget
Sergio.

Send urgent letters of support to:

    Sergio Maria Stefani
    c.c. Regina Coeli
    via della Lungara 29
    00165 Roma
    Italy

Also if anyone knows the names and details of the other three people who
were arrested & remanded at the same time as Sergio, please get in contact
with ELP as soon as possible.

2) Last night ELP received the following e-mail concerning Tre Arrow.

>Dear ELP:
>Please distribute this emergency alert on behalf of imprisoned forest
>activist Tre Arrow, known to authorities as Michael Scarpitti. He is
>malnourished and jailers are abusing him in British Columbia, Canada.
>- Tre's weight has dropped to 91 pounds. The jailers still refuse to
>provide him with raw vegan food (fruits and vegetables).
>- The jail is punishing for supposedly "hoarding" food in his cell. (The
>food they found was his lunch, served by the jailers earlier that morning.)
>- Tre is in segregation and locked down 23 hours a day.
>He must be released back into the general population.
>- He has been subjected to an arbitrary "suicide watch," and harassment.
>The jailers have taken away his blankets.
>- Tre says he can't go on like this much longer. After 10 years on a vegan
>raw food diet, cooked food makes him ill and he can't digest it. He is weak
>and near starving.
>- He has requested that we email, write and call the Attorney General of
>British Columbia, Canada.
>- Tre is known by his former name of Michael Scarpitti. He is being held at
>the North Fraser Pre-Trial Centre in Port Coquitlam, BC.
>
>Honourable Geoff Plant
>E-mail: geoff.plant.mla@leg.bc.ca
>PO BOX 9044 STN PROV GOVT
>VICTORIA BC
>V8W 9E2
>Fax: 250 387-6411
>Phone: 250 387-1866

Obviously this situation for Tre is very critical and its urgent that
everyone acts now to support Tre.

Also, besides writing letters to the Attorney General ELP encourages
everyone to help keep Tre's spirits alive by sending letters of support to
him.  These letters of support should be addressed:

    Tre Arrow
    c/o Rudy Kischer
    Embarkation Law Group
    609 W. Hastings St.
    6th Floor
    Vancouver
    BC, V6B4W4
    Canada.


----------



## Zonk (Sep 6, 2004)

Dear friends

As most ELP supporters will be aware, in June 2001 anti-globalisation
activists took to the streets of Gothenburg in Sweden to protest against
Global capitalism and its environmental impact.

Three years on, on the 31st of August 2004, Dutch anti-globalisation
activist, Maarten Blok, was arrested in Holland and on the 1st of September
2004 he was handed over to the Swedish authorities for his alleged
participation in the protests that occurred in Sweden in 2001.

Maarten is currently being held on remand, awaiting trial, and his
supporters are urging everyone to send urgent letters of support to:

    Maarten Blok
    Häktet
    Box 216
    40123 Göteborg
    Sweden

Please note, it is unclear at this stage if letters written in Dutch will be
allowed to reach Maarten, so please write your letters of support in
English.

The following statement has been sent to ELP by Maarten's supporters.

> In the morning of June 14, 2001, a European Summit
> began in Sweden, in the city of Gothenburg. Maarten
> had arrived in the city the previous night and had the
> bad luck to have chosen a place to sleep in a school
> provided by the city council that on that morning was
> surrounded by the police for a mass arrest of all the
> people (more than 450) who happened to be in that
> place at that time. He was arrested and deported to
> the Netherlands.
>
> About four months later, he received notification from
> a Swedish group supporting those who had been charged
> after the European Summit; there was supposedly an
> international arrest warrant for him for severe
> disorder and violence against a police officer, after
> some research it turned out that this warrant did in
> fact exist.
>
> Although the case is hardly supported, although there
> is sufficient evidence of Maarten's innocence (video
> recordings and witnesses) and although all other
> 'foreigner' cases have been transferred to their own
> countries, Maarten is still waiting for extradition
> and a trial in Sweden that he has probably already
> lost in advance. He lost his courtcase about the
> extradition, and the minister of Justice mr. Donner
> made his final decision, to extradite. Maarten was
> handed over to Swedish authorities on the 1st of
> September 2004, to undergo a almost certain unfair
> trial in Gothenburg.
>
> The chance of Maarten getting a fair trial in Sweden
> is deemed to be minimal, according to his attorney and
> those who have been following the trials until now.
> The Gothenburg court has not been objective in
> comparable cases, relies on 'flawless' police
> witnesses who contradict one another as well as
> manipulated evidence and hands-out extremely high
> sentences (especially to witnesses whom they regard as
> 'political'). In short, it is more interested in
> setting examples than in justice. His Swedish attorney
> estimates Maarten's chance of getting justice in a
> higher appeal as practically nil.
>
> Maarten will not receive a fair trial in Sweden.
>
> Therefore we demand freedom for Maarten. And a
> critical review of the 'political' trials in
> Gothenburg.
>
> His trial date is now set for the 23th of september
> 2004, but this can still chance to an even earlier
> date. There is a big manifestation on the 23 th in
> favour of Maarten. Everybody who can make it there is
> more than welcome...
>
>  www.steunmaarten.org (english, swedish and dutch)


----------



## honkdub (Sep 16, 2004)

*mayday dublin*

Embassy of Ireland Picket

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/regions/london/2004/09/297596.html

Mayday Court Appearances - the Security Cut 

http://www.indymedia.ie/newswire.php?story_id=66590

Trial for 2 English activists arrested outside abandoned building in May, on Monday 20th sept 10pm Bridewell Court the Four courts dublin. Solidarity presence wanted.

Court Appearances currently also for others snatched at end of march to Farmleigh.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 2, 2004)

*Solidarity needed* 

Anthony Davis [new inmate]
HMP Birmingham
Winson Green Road
Birmingham
B18 4AS

He received 28 days for Section 4a Public Order, re a demo at Newchurch Guinea Pig Farm.

background info on newchurch


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 25, 2004)

here's the latest list from Anarchist Black Cross Brighton _ this is only European prisoners. Repression against anarchists in Europe, especially Spain and Italy, is becoming a main aim of the State: watch out , it will be here soon. Show your solidarity (solidarity is not just sending money or writing letters - it is striking at the institutions that cause this situation to come about: charity helps, but ultimately achieves nothing - get out and fuck shit up!). Also, if you're from London then see my other thread about setting up a London ABC if you're interested. (this is in two posts cause of the word restrictions)

James Borek LL6803,HMP Blundeston, D-108, Lowestoft, Suffolk, NR32 5BG Sentenced in January 2004 to four and a half years for injuring a cop during the June 18th 1999 "Carnival against Capital" riot in London's financial district.

John Bowden John Bowden,#6729 HMP Saughton, 33 Stenhouse Road, Edinburgh, EH11 3LN
Long time prison resister.

Keith Pringle CB0078, HMP Whitemoor, March, Cambs, PE15 0PR
Keith has been inside for 11 years and continually harrassed for standing up for himself and other prisoners, rioting, dirty protests, and general disobediance. Recently fitted up for threatening to kill a screw landing him with another 3 years just when he was due for release.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GERMANY

Thomas Meyer Falk, JVA Bruchsal, Zelle 3117, Schoenbornstr. 32, 76646 Bruchsal, Germany: In 1996, Thomas was sent down for a bank robbery. He’ll be inside until at least 2010. Because of his strong beliefs, he’s been subject to very harsh repression – kept in solitary, daily cell raids, suppression and censorship of mail (no packages, and he has recently been denied his regular correspondence with some political groups by High Court Ruling), no access to education. On top of this his cell is in bad disrepair. Protest letters and faxes are needed towards improving his conditions. When writing to him don’t mention you are a political supporter. Besides hand-written letters, the only things he can get in the post are 3 IRC’s at a time.
For more info email: thomas_m_f@so36.net, or see http://www.freedom–for-thomas.de 

BERLIN MAYDAY PRISONERS

34 people are still in prison Berlin, prisoner support groups have contacts with 21 of them (in all there have been 177 people imprisoned because of the events on 1st of May and the night before in Berlin and 186 warrants).

Markus Bederke (16 years old), Jugendarrestanstalt Berlin, Lützowstraße 45, 12307 Berlin-Lichtenrade, Germany.

All the other prisoners who have contacts with support groups are in Moabit prison:
Justizvollzugsanstalt Moabit, Alt-Moabit 12a, 10559 Berlin-Tiergarten, Germany.

One of them speaks only French- his name is Julian Fiorentino.The others are:


* MARTIN NOWAK
* HENRIK WÖHLER
* SVEN PITEREIT
* LUKAS REITER
* STEFAN MITTAG
* SILVIO ÜSCHNER
* MARCO KOSWISNA
* RECK STÄDTLER
* JANECK EISSLER (buchnummer: 325-04-6)
* KAI LANGEMEIER
* MARIO ALTKAT
* MIRCO KADUK
* SVEN KINPPING
* DENNIS WITT
* HANNES JÄGER (buchnummer: 1618-4)
* MARKUS HERZBERG
* SVEN RUMBACH
* JOHANN CHRISTIAN SÖLLF
* THIEMO TROBITSCH-RÜLL


You can write to them with their name and the address of the prison.

This year the State is being very hard on those arrested. It's not possible to bail somebody out (for example in one case they don't accept 10.000,- € !). One of the prisoners has already got 2 years without probation. However, all the imprisoned women are free now.

‘Revolutionary Cells’-Arrests in Germany: At 6am on Sunday, December 19th, 1999, heavily armed riot police stormed Axel Haug’s and Harald Glaede’s flats in Berlin as well as Sabine Eckle’s in Frankfurt. All three were arrested. At the same time the Mehringhof, a social centre in Berlin Axel and Harald work at, was surrounded by 1000 police. They trashed the place looking for some secret weapons cache, but just found two immigrants, Frank and Alicia, who they promptly deported to Russia and Bolivia. All this was based on the confessions of a recently arrested alleged member of the ‘Revolutionary Cells’, who were responsible for campaigns of criminal damage in the 80’s. Contact the Mehringhof Soli-Buero, Gneisenaustr. 2a, 10961 Berlin, email: info@freilassung.de, website: www.freilassung.de for current prisoner addresses and more information. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GREECE

Thessaloniki Prosecutions 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ITALY

There’s a steady stream of reports of extensive repression from Italy. Ecological anarchists, squatters and ALF activists are more and more active, but are also facing more arrests, raids and random fit-ups. The following five anarchists were accused of belonging to a fictional armed anarchist organisation, and fitted up by the infamous prosecutor Marini in a trial ending on April 20th, 2004.

Gregorian Garagin, Via G. Leopardi 2, 61034, Fossombrone (PU), Italy (sentenced to 30 years)

Francesco Porcu, Via provinciale San Biagio, 81030 Carinola (CE), Italy (sentenced to life)

Carlo Tesseri, c.c. La Dozza, Via del gomito,2, 40100 Bologna, Italy (sentenced to 3 years 10 months)

Alfredo Maria Bonanno, Via Papiniano 1, 34133 Trieste, Italy (sentenced to 6 years)

Il Silvestre defendants

Six eco-anarchists in Pisa, Itlay, have been arrested on charges relating to alleged involvement in the magazine 'Terra Selvaggia', considered 'inciting', as well as alleged involvement in actions claimed by the Cells of Revolutionry Offensive (COR) - a marxist group! The eco-group linked to the six is called 'Il Silvestre'. The defendants are under house arrest, are in complete isolation and they are not allowed any letters or visits for the time being. Therefore until further notice please do not send letters of support to the Il Silvestre defendants who are under house arrest.

However we would like to remind everyone that one of the Il Silvestre
defendants, Alessio Perondi, is still in prison and he is allowed letters of
support. Therefore please do send letters of support to:

Alessio Perondi, Casa Circondariale di Prato, Via La Montagnola 76, 59100, Prato, Italy.


or to the group address:

Il Silvestre, via del Cuore 1, 56100 Pisa, Italy


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

POLAND

Tomek Wilkoszewski, Zaklad Karny, ul. Orzechowa 5, 98-200 Sieradz, Poland: Tomek was sentenced to 15 years after killing a nazi in self defence in Radomsko, 1997. He recently appealed against the sentence but with no success. See website: www.wilkoszewski.pl for more info.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

continued in next post


----------



## Mooncat (Oct 25, 2004)

RUSSIA


On 14/05/03 three Russian "New Revolutionary Alternative" (NRA) activists were given lengthy prison
sentences for anti-war activities. The three who were jailed are Nadezhda Raks, who received 9 years in prison, Larisa Romanova who received 6.5 years (reduced to 5.5 years on appeal), and Olga Nevskaya who received 6 years imprisonment. The NRA first appeared in Russia in the autumn of 1996 when they attempted to burn down a military call-up (conscription) centre in Moscow, in protest against the Chechen war. Over the next few years the NRA carried out a number of actions, mainly criminal damage but also a few symbolic explosions. The targets included Government, military and police buildings. Of the three, Olga Nevskaya defines herself as an anarchist and has been involved with Rainbow Keepers. Larisa Romanova is a member of a Bolshevik group and has also been a member of Rainbow Keepers. Nadezhda Raks is a member of a Bolshevik group but is now said to have links with far-right groups, and is not supported for this reason. For more information including information about an active support campaign set up for eco-anarchist Olga Nevskaya contact P.O. Box 13, 109028, Moscow, Russia.

Olga Aleksandrovna Nevskaya, UU163/5, 7 Otryad, pos.Dzerzhinskiy, Mozhaysk140090 Moskovskaya oblast,Russia. 
Larisa Valerevna Romanova, pos. Golovino, OD 1/2,Sudogordskiy Rayon, 601395 Vladimirskaya Oblast,Russia.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPAIN

Eduardo Alonso Sánchez C.P. Madrid II, Carretera de Meco km.5 Alcala de henares, Madrid, Spain. One of two anarchists from Valencia who are being held in prison, charged with being part of the "anarchist terrorist conspiracy" that the Spanish state is determined to see everywhere.

Amanda Cerezo Garcia C.P. ALICANTE II, Ctra. N-330, km. 66, 03400 - Villena, Spain. One of two anarchists from Valencia who are being held in prison, charged with being part of the "anarchist terrorist conspiracy" that the Spanish state is determined to see everywhere.


The Cordoba 4: The Malaga court of appeal sentenced the anarchists Giovani Barcia, Michele Pontolillo and Claudio Lavaza, already sentenced to 11 years on September 1999, for an incident in the Italian vice-consulate in December 1996. Three persons wearing balaclavas imprisoned the consul and an employee, sending a message of solidarity to the Italian prisoners jailed by the Judge Marini (the judge who built a false accusation against Italian anarchists) and disappeared with passports and some money. These three Italians were convicted of this, as well as a previous bank robbery with sentences of 49 years for Claudio, 48 years for Giorgio and Giovani, 3 years for Michele. Write to them:

Claudio Lavazza c.r. huelva mod.16 carretera la ribera s/n 2161 Huelva, Spain.

Michele Pontolillo & Giorgio Rodriguez, (Giorgio can speak english), C.P 
Madrid VI(Aranjuez), Ctra National 400, Km 28, Apdo 2000, 28300 Aramjuez, Madrid, Spain.


Giovanni Barcia C.P.Madrid V (Soto del Real), Ctra Comarcal 611, Apdo 2000, 28791 Soto del Real, Madrid, Spain.

Inaki Garcia Koch was sentenced in July 2001 to 5 years for sabotaging dam construction. He is one of the eight members of the campaign Soliderios con Itoiz, who were put on trial in their absence and convicted of sabotage of the construction of the Itoiz dam. In 2001 Iñaki Garcia Koch was the first of the eight to be captured and imprisoned. Letters of support to Carcel de Pamplona, C/san Rogue, Apdo 250, 31080 Irunez, Pamplona, Navarra, Spain.

Ibai Ederra, Carcel de Pamplona,C/San Roque. Apdo. 250, 31080 - Iruñez - Pamplona, Navarra, Spain. On the 15th of March 2004, Spanish eco-activist Ibai Ederra was arrested and remanded into custody, for the same reasons as Inaki Garcia, above.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SWITZERLAND

Marco Camenisch, Poeschwies, Postfach 3143, 8105 Regensdorf, Switzerland.
In 1980 anarchist and eco-activist Marco Camenisch was arrested, and after a year being on remand, the court pronounced a 10 year prison sentence, for direct action against a pylon and a nuclear power station for ecological reasons. In 1981, together with 5 other prisoners, he escaped from prison - a prison warder died, another was seriously injured. Marco wasn't part of the group which shot them. After ten years of clandestine living and strugging, Swiss federal police and media claimed him responsible for the killing of a border police officer. After a shootout with the Carabinieri, he was arrested in 1992 in Italy, served 9 years and was extradited back to Switzerland, where he remains in prison. In June 2004, he got a further 17 year prison imprisonment for the murder of the border guard, though he always denied his involvement in the murder (see his statement before the court on freecamenish website). As he escaped from prison in 1981, he'll also have to serve the 8 years he had left when leaving with 5 fellows. The court didn't find him directly guilty of murdering the prison guard during the escape, but he was considered jointly responsible for it. 


For more information see: 

http://www.freecamenisch.net/english/index.html 



visit brightonabc.org.uk for constantly updated info on anarchist and class struggle prisoners of the State.


----------



## scawenb (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't have a prisoner I wanted to mention but I was wondering (as a bad letter writer) what else we can do for prisoners more generally.

Are there many protest outside prisons? Or campaigning during visiting hours? 

Also what is Prison Visiting? Is it some state selected group of old dears ignoring conditions or is it worth being a prison visitor to complain about conditions?

I was involved after the Strangeways uprising but not done anything about it since.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Ray Davies jailed for non-payment of fines for anti-war actions*

This is a cut & paste from Indycymru, there was some mention of this on the This is Gwent newspaper "website", but it is such a shit site that it is impossible to turn up a stable link to the actual news story. I don't have any more details at the mo, but Ray is a great bloke and any support would be greatly appreciated. Trident Ploughshares have his release date as 19/11/04
******************

RAY DAVIES, FORMER CHAIR OF CARDIFF STOP THE WAR COALITION (2001-2003) AND WELL KNOWN PEACE CAMPAIGNER IS IN PRISON


Ray Davies was today sentenced at Caerphilly Magistrates Court to 28 days in prison for refusing to pay fines from 3 peace actions he undertook to protest against the war in Iraq. Supporters outside the court held banners against the continuing war of occupation. 

He said, "Nothing can condone the deaths of 100,000 Iraqi civilians and over 1000 British and American soldiers, including 3 members of the Black Watch who were killed yesterday. More innocent lives will be lost in Fallujah, and our British government must be held accountable. 
I am proud of the stand I have taken against this illegal war. It is a crime to stand by and do nothing when you see a crime being committed in your name." 

Joyce Giblin, a supporter from Newport, said, "They are jailing the man of peace, while they give guns to the men of war". 

Ray is expected to serve his sentence in Cardiff Prison, where he will be taken later today. 

Ray would appreciate any letters of support. 
I expect to get his prison number after he is processed and given a phonecard tonight, but in the meantime anything addressed to Caerphilly Councillor Ray Davies, HMP Cardiff, Knox Rd should get there. 
thanks 
Wendy Lewis


----------



## smashthestate (Nov 8, 2004)

since the courts have started "operation payback" i reckon urbanites might be able to write to smashthestate in prison some time soon too  (unpaid fines for antiwar stuff)

col_buendia, do you know how much he owed for them to put him in prison for so long?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 10, 2004)

smashthestate said:
			
		

> since the courts have started "operation payback" i reckon urbanites might be able to write to smashthestate in prison some time soon too  (unpaid fines for antiwar stuff)
> 
> col_buendia, do you know how much he owed for them to put him in prison for so long?



Bummer, smash, I'll send you a postcard from sunny Spain... Trident Ploughshares has this on Ray (for those of you who know him, you'll not need telling that he is a brilliant bloke, and you wouldn't catch me saying that about a lot of Labour councillors!):


> Popular Caerphilly councillor and veteran anti-nuclear activist Ray Davies, was sentenced to 28 days in prison today, for “wilful refusal” to pay fines of over £2000. The peace protest fines were incurred while taking non-violent direct action at UK nuclear bases.



Trident Ploughshares

PS - smash, is it "can't pay! won't pay!" or is it "could pay but no intention of doing so on principal"... I mean, are you accepting help if it is the first proposition and would rather avoid prison? Let me know.


----------



## smashthestate (Nov 11, 2004)

it is a bit of both tbh - i will PM or email you about it tomorrow.
hey, i might even start a poll in general on the subject.....


----------



## chimp23 (Nov 12, 2004)

*New London ABC group meeting-interested??*

if anyone is interested in joining a new ABC group in London, not just for prisoner support, but for active solidarity and action against the system of state repression, then please email chimp23@techemail.com. also, initial meeting is on 17th nov at approx 7pm at 56 dalston lane.

anyone interested please come along and bring ideas and contributions - food provided!!!

see ya there!!!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2004)

*http://www.stoppoliticalterror.com/*

*Britains Guantanemo Bay* 

Just in case we forget, we have our own Guantanemo down here in South London. Prisoners are being held indefinetley and without charge at Belmarsh prison. Despite the recent releases from Guantenemo, there are still other British citzens being held in contravention to the human rights act at the American base.

No charges, no lawyers, no rights.

There is a campaign of letter writing taking place... I wont put all the details here, rather, here is the link with all neccesary information.

http://www.stoppoliticalterror.com/alertsingle.php?alert=14
and
http://www.stoppoliticalterror.com/alertsingle.php?alert=8


----------



## scawenb (Feb 2, 2005)

Mum in prison vigil

VIGIL: Pauline Campbell with a picture of her daughter  
THE mother of a teenager who died after taking an overdose in jail two years ago mounted an anniversary vigil at the gates.

Styal women's prison in Cheshire was criticised following an inquest into the death of 18-year-old Sarah Campbell, which concluded last week.

....

http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/news/s/144/144631_mum_in_prison_vigil.html







Also:

http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/news/s/79/79078_shame_of_styal_prison.html

http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/news/s/142/142370_agony_of_a_prison_death.html


----------



## Thadeaus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Support Anti-War Prisoner Brendan Walsh*

Solidarity for Brendan Walsh






After serving 5 years behind bars, Brendan Walsh of Endwell, New York, will be supervised for 3 years. He was recently sentenced in Federal Court. Walsh had pleaded guilty to a charge of attempting to damage or destroy a building by arson.

In April of 2003, he threw a Molotov cocktail through the window of the recruiting station on the Vestal Parkway. He was also charged with attempted destruction of communication lines utilized by the U.S. Armed Forces, which carried a maximum sentence of 10 years. Detectives
say Broome Security's work with surveillance video was crucial in their investigation.

Walsh is also responsible for smashing the window of the recruitment center in June of last year.

From his friend:
I talk to him via telephone on a regular basis. He is currently in syracuse in a holding facility where he is teaching GED classes, and he is working on attending Ohio State University via correspondance courses.

If you feel the need to contact him in support please mail all correspondance to:
Brendon Walsh
c/o
Jeremy Shirvan
2714 wIlliam St
Endwell, NY 13760-5822
USA

to discuss on AIm : psychologic03
or e-mail: jashirvan (at) earthlink.net


----------



## Thadeaus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Support ALF Prisoner Josh Demmitt*

***Support Imprisoned Activist Josh Demmitt***






Joshua Demmitt is an 18-year-old animal rights activist recently sentenced to 2.5 years in federal prison for his alleged involvement in an illegal direct action at BYU – Provo Utah. In these alleged actions animals were freed from abuse and property left damaged. Josh has shown the greatest integrity and courage throughout this ordeal. Leaving court he was quoted as saying "I'm going to support the cause until the day I die.” as a community of conscience it is imperative that we support Josh through his prison stay.

Take just five minutes to do a couple important things to support Josh:

1) Write him a letter.

Prison is a lonely place, and Josh needs know there is a large community of supporters wishing him well, and waiting for his return. A simple card, letter, or even just a brief note of support means a lot to a prisoner kept from his or her friends and family. Remember that all prison mail is read by the authorities, so think before you write. Mail to prison facilities must always include a return address and the full name of the sender. Write to Josh at:

Josh Demmitt #12314-081
Federal Prison Camp Sheridan
P.O. Box 6000
Sheridan, OR 97378
USA

2) Send a donation to The Josh Demmitt Support Group

Prisoners earn less than 25 cents an hour and have very limited access to the resources that we have on the outside. This means that it's up to us to make sure that Josh receives everything he can to make his stay in prison a little easier. Although checks may also be sent directly to the prison, Josh's personal prison account can be used only for the limited purchases he can make as an inmate. The Josh Demmitt Support Group has formed and is currently raising money to fund the next two and a half years of prison support for Josh. We will be helping to cover Josh's legal expenses should there be any, the cost of postage and telephone calls, travel expenses for prison visits, reading material for Josh, his commissary fund for the purchase of vegan food, and whatever other needs might arise.

Josh has spent countless hours working for the animals - thank him by sending a couple hour's worth of your work to:

The Josh Demmitt Support Group
c/o The Animal Defense League
PO Box 1587
Huntingdon, NY 11743
USA

Make checks payable to: The Josh Demmit Support Group

Alternately, send a money order made out to Josh Demmitt (personal checks are not accepted by the prison) to:

Federal Bureau of Prisons
Joshua Demmitt #12314-081
P.O. Box 474701
Des Moines, IA 50947-0001
USA

3) Check the Josh Demmitt Support Group Website

Visit http://www.supportjosh.org for current news about Josh, information about his case and animal testing, and more ways to support him and other prisoners.

***Email bpersky@defendanimals.org with any questions***


----------



## konsh (Jul 1, 2005)

*exhibit @*

Yeah wow this thread is well old
anyway
any one interested in some bang up to date prisoner support stuff drop us a line at
prisonisacrime@yahoo.co.uk

or exhibit A
c/o 56a infoshop
crampton st
elephant & castle se1

we are into prison solidarity we write to various anarchist and non anarchist prisoners in and around the uk. we are more or less against the whole concept of prisons

send us some stamps we'll send ya the latest news letter and some cool anti prison stickers

konsh


----------



## IPRN (Jul 11, 2005)

Good work sausage!


----------



## Top Dog (Aug 17, 2005)

*G8 Remanded Prisoner RELEASED!*

Just heard that one of the remanded G8 Prisoners, David Boudin, who was in Barlinnie, was released this morning.   He received a £750 fine.  Not so


----------



## The Black Hand (Nov 10, 2005)

I've known about this for ages;http://www.freemumia.org/news.html

Looks like its time to do stuff....


----------



## BL2ALLb (Dec 22, 2005)

Pauline Cambells daughter was only 18 was ment to go to a mantal health ward but eneded being sent to Style....by 7 that eve she was dead........
how? what? where? and why? are the questions left unanswered .......then the other 26 suicides....not counting the many with mental health problems, self harm is rife behind the walls......think of the mums sent for minor crimes.....kids put in care......


And no christmas lunch on the day for them......packet of crisps, sandwiches bit of fruit........ & LOCKDOWN.

lets hope the animal lovers can also see  how fellow humans slowly suffer incarcaration.....some prisoners(approx 75%) cannot read or write well enough to protest.


----------



## AZTEKiDOL (Jan 3, 2006)

*Demand immediate release of jailed Mexican human/labor rights activist Martin Barrios*

In the summer of 2005, I had the pleasure of being placed by student organization United Students Against Sweatshops with an organization in Tehuacan, Puebla, in Mexico, called the Tehuacan Valley Commission for Human and Labor Rights (DHuLVaT), an anarchist human and labor rights group that has been organizing locally with sweatshop workers to take control of their lives at work for over a decade. These were the most tireless fighters for human and labor rights I have ever met. They are proud working class Nahuat indigenous people who distribute self-published pamphelets to the sweatshop workers in the area the texts of revolutionary anarchist Ricardo Flores Magon, in addition to helping them organize on a complaint basis. They have been the contact persons for their area for the Zapatistas on their country-wide tours. They recently began organizing the laborers in the area for forming a union. They have done amazing work in their area, but they desperately need help. One of the main organizers of the group has been arrested on trumped up charges and is being detained illegally by the Mexican pigs for supposedly “blackmailing” a sweatshop owner. Please check out this action alert and send emails to the governors of Puebla, etc., helping this amazing activist out.



URGENT ACTION ALERT
Demand immediate release of jailed Mexican human rights
activist Martin Barrios
December 30, 2005

On December 29, Martin Barrios Hernandez, President of the Mexican Human and Labour Rights Commission of the Tehuacan Valley, was arrested by the intelligence division of the Puebla state police and transported from his home city of Tehuacan to the state capital of Puebla where he is being held in state prison. The arrest comes exactly two years after Barrios was kidnapped and beaten by unknown assailants.

Barrios is accused of blackmail, based on a charge filed by Tehuacan maquila owner Lucio Gil Zarate. In Mexico, there is no possibility of posting bail when facing blackmail charges, and a guilty verdict could result in a 2-10 year prison term.

Despite the fact that the charge was filed on December 16, Martin was not informed of the charges until he was picked up by the police without warning outside his home as he was going to assist a maquila worker.

The charge against Martin was filed on the same day as independent journalist, Lydia Cacho, was arrested by Puebla state police in Cancun and transported to Puebla on defamation charges brought by maquila owner Kamil Nacif, Mexico’s denim king concerning allegations that he was involved in a child prostitution ring. The out-of-state arrest has been widely condemned by human rights and journalists’ organizations. Barrios has publicly supported Cacho.

Gil is a subcontractor for AZT, an apparel company in which Nacif is a part owner. Nacif is also a part owner of in the Tarrant Apparel Group, which closed its factories in 2003 after workers tried to organize an independent union at the Tarrant Ajalpan factory. The Commission provided advice and support to Tarrant workers who lost their jobs as a result of the factory closures. The US and Canadian labour ministries and the International Labour Organization (ILO) have issued reports documenting violations of worker rights in the Nacif-owned factory.

Over the past few months, the Commission has been providing advice and assistance to workers employed at the Calidad de Confexiones maquila, which is owned by Mr. Gil. In early November, the Commission assisted workers in filing a complaint before the local Conciliation and Arbitration Board, charging the employer with worker rights violations. On November 10, Gil signed an agreement to resolve the outstanding issues, but, according to the Commission, has failed to comply with the agreement. On November 22, the Gil fired all 163 workers who had been part of the original complaint.

The workers responded to the firings by staging peaceful protests outside the local offices of the Conciliation and Arbitration Board, the FROC-CROC (an “official” union that has failed to defend the workers’ rights), and Mr. Gil’s home, demanding the severance pay they were owned.

According to the Commission, Martin’s arrest is part of an ongoing campaign by maquila owners in the region to discredit and obstruct the work of the Commission. In recent months, maquila owners in Tehuacan have been making public accusations against Martin and the Commission, charging them with organizing protests and strikes that discourage foreign investment in order to blackmail the owners.

Barrios, who is also an advisor to the Mexican Federal Electoral Institute in Tehuacan, is internationally known as a defender of worker environmental rights in Tehuacan, one of Mexico’s major apparel producing regions. Last year the Commission was awarded the Tata Vasco human rights award by Mexico’s Jesuit universities.

REQUESTED ACTION:

Send letters of protest to the Governor of the State of Puebla, Mario Morin Torres, with copies to Attorney General Blanca Laura Villeda Martinez, demanding Martin’s immediate release and that no harm comes to him while he is in custody.

SAMPLE LETTER

Mario Marín Torres, Gobernador del Estado de Puebla
14 Oriente, No. 1006, Colonia El Alto, Puebla
Puebla, México
gobernador@puebla.gob.mx

Cc. Blanca Laura Villeda Martínez, Procuraduría General de Justicia, titular.pgj@puebla.gob.mx

Estimado Gobernador Marin Torres:

I am / we are writing to urge your government to take immediate action to ensure that Martin Barrios Hernandes, the president of the Comision de Derechos Humanos y Laborales del Valle de Tehuacan, who is being unjustly imprisoned at the San Miguel prison, is released without further delay.

I / we would also urge you to
• take appropriate steps to ensure respect for Martin Barrios’ physical integrity, and
• carry out an investigation regarding these unjust charge, his arrest and imprisonment.

Yours truly,


----------



## The Black Hand (Jan 31, 2006)

*There will be solidarity practiced by this group*

Going back 10 years I remember a vibrant march that went through Holloway on International Police Brutality day, and it was against the Prison and the range of Criminal Justice Oppression possible. I remember some people concerened with miscarriages of justice, and some Republicans came along too - were they the Wolfetones? Not the band (my memory has faded on this one). Was anybody who posts on U75 there?

Anyway, the reason why I post here is that a theroetically and practically coherent *Prison abolition conference* has taken place in London. Some old guard of the anti Prison movement came out (PROP, RAP etc) as well as some newer ones, including former prisoners. This looks interesting and something I will be a part of. The only mistake was in not making Joe Sims key note speech available on the web for later listening - nobody recorded it. There's always next time to improve our propaganda though, and here's the website; http://www.alternatives2prison.ik.com/


*STOP THE PRACTICE OF USING VANS TO TRANSPORT PREGNANT WOMEN*

In a message dated 14/02/2006 15:34:13 GMT Standard Time, Pauline Campbell writes:
Please consider writing to your MP, with a request that he/she signs EDM 1603 (Use of sweatboxes for pregnant prisoners) in order to get this barbaric practice stopped

Address: House of Commons, London, SW1A 0AA

References:
The Guardian, 1 February 2006 - 'Barbaric' trips endured by pregnant prisoners 
The Guardian, 6 February 2006 (Letters) - Put an end to prison van sweatboxes 
EDM 1603 - Use of sweatboxes for pregnant prisoners: http://edmi.parliament.uk/EDMi/EDMDetails.aspx?EDMID=30041&SESSION=875
Summary:

Report in The Guardian, 01.02.06, referred to heavily pregnant, 27-year-old prisoner, in the 'care' of HMP Styal, who spent 4 hours in a prison van the day before her baby was due. 
Letter from the Prison Reform Trust, The Howard League for Penal Reform, and others (The Guardian, 06.02.06), asks the Home Secretary to put an immediate stop to transporting pregnant women in prison vans; letter points out that "better care is taken to regulate the transport of live farm animals". 
The Association for Improvements in the Maternity Services (AIMS) is concerned that the Prison Service has no understanding of the damage that can be done to an unborn baby "whose mother is confined to what amounts to a broom cupboard for many hours ..." 
Women are locked in cramped cells measuring 24 in by 34 in inside the prison vans, known to inmates as "sweatboxes". 
EDM has now been tabled by Annette Brooke, Lib Dem MP, Mid Dorset and North Poole.
Note:

EDM (Early Day Motion) is a motion put down ("tabled") by Members of Parliament calling for a debate on a particular subject.  Its purpose is to enable MPs to draw attention to an issue and to canvass support for their views by inviting other Members to add their signatures in support of the Motion.

Pauline Campbell
[Mother of Sarah Elizabeth Campbell, 18, who died in the 'care' of HMP & YOI Styal, 2003]


----------



## Thadeaus (Mar 23, 2006)

*Yay Jim is out of prison!*




			
				Rabidrodent said:
			
		

> American Anarchist Gets Sent down For J18
> Jim Borek Sentenced to 4 1/2 Years
> 
> 
> ...



From Bombs and Shields posted Wednesday, February 15, 2006

New York, New York - Anarchist prisoner James Borek is scheduled to be released tomorrow after spending more than two years in prison for his participation in a 1999 London Reclaim the Streets sponsored Carnival Against Capitalism protest. Jim is a New York native who travelled to England at the age of 18. After being arrested, Jim fled to Ireland without his passport, where he joined the Irish trad/punk band Blood or Whiskey.

It was while on tour with his band that Jim was apprehended in Belgium with a phony passport. On January 23rd, 2000, in Southwark Crown Court, he pled guilty to a section 20 Grievous Bodily Harm (GBH) and 2 violent disorder charges, plus an additional charge of skipping bail.

The June 18th, 1999 Carnival Against Capital was an international day of protest, timed to coincide with the meeting of the G8 (Group of Eight most industrialised nations) Summit in Köln, Germany. Anti-Capitalist protests were organized in over 40 countries. The demonstration in London, organized by Reclaim the Streets, shut down the city center with 10,000 protesters. Demonstrators occupied the London International Financial Futures Exchange (LIFFE) building, trashed corporate and financial targets, and built bonfires in the streets.

Another anarchist, Rob los Ricos a.k.a. Rob Thaxton, was arrested at the June 18th Eugene, Oregon protest. Rob is serving a seven year and three months sentence for throwing a rock at a police officer who attacked him.

Jim will be flying into New York City Thursday afternoon, and will be welcomed by friends who have planned a party for him this Saturday in Brooklyn.


----------



## janis joplin (Jul 10, 2006)

*exhibit @*

the new edition is now available by post or in person from 56a infoshop, 56a crampton street street se17 3ae (free)


----------



## Bolshevik (Nov 17, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> I've known about this for ages;http://www.freemumia.org/news.html
> 
> Looks like its time to do stuff....



MUMIA IS INNOCENT!
FREE MUMIA NOW!

Former Black Panther - award winning journalist - the 'voice of the
voiceless' - framed on false charges of killing a cop - on death row 24
years

MUMIA'S CASE IS AT A CRUCIAL STAGE - ACT NOW!

Benefit gig for Mumia Abu-Jamal

Film - discussion - spoken word - live music - Sooth Sayers Trio & Yabba
Funk- DJS

Sunday 19th November 2006
7 - 12 pm

Grosvenor Pub, Sidney Road, Stockwell, SW9
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.sr...=sidney+road&s
t=6&tl=Sidney+Road,+London,+SW9&searchp=newsearch.srf&mapp=newmap.srf
(sidney road is just above the arrow)

MINIMUM DONATION £5/£3
(Please be generous - funds are urgently needed for legal defence)

contact: brixton4mumia@yahoo.co.uk
www.brixton4mumia.wordpress.com


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 19, 2006)

Thadeaus said:
			
		

> Another anarchist, Rob los Ricos a.k.a. Rob Thaxton, was arrested at the June 18th Eugene, Oregon protest. Rob is serving a seven year and three months sentence for throwing a rock at a police officer who attacked him.


also out now:

http://www.roblosricos.net/combat.htm


----------



## Bolshevik (Dec 12, 2006)

*"The Case of Mumia Abu-Jamal" pamphlet available online*

IBT pamphlet "The Case of Mumia Abu-Jamal" is now available online at http://www.bolshevik.org

The case of Mumia Abu-Jamal, America's best-known political prisoner, starkly illuminates the brutal reality of racist capitalist justice in a country that advertises itself as the citadel of "freedom." It is an extremely complicated case, and while the main elements are now known, pieces of the puzzle are still missing and ambiguities remain. This pamphlet outlines the essential elements of the case and the legal/political issues it poses. Appendices include new evidence and declarations not introduced in the original trial or Mumia's two PCRA (Post Conviction Relief Appeal) hearings, such as Mumia's own affidavit and Arnold Beverly's confession to the 1981 killing of Philadelphia police officer Daniel Faulkner. This is the most comprehensive treatment of this material available in English, with the legal complexities of the case clearly explained, and is essential reading for those who want to fight for Mumia's freedom.

The frame-up of Mumia Abu-Jamal stands as a powerful refutation of all civics-class theories about the state as a neutral arbiter between conflicting interest groups. Mumia's case graphically demonstrates the mechanism through which the judicial system perpetuates the status quo of exploitation and racist oppression behind a facade of disinterested impartiality. It also shows that America's rules are neither so powerful nor so self-confident that they do not fear the truth and those who dare to speak it. They have been forced to pay a political price for the frame-up of this opponent of social injustice - the case of Mumia Abu-Jamal has educated tens of thousands of young people in the U.S. and around the world as to how "justice" is administered in the imperialist heartland.


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 16, 2006)

*Latest News;*

12/7/06 PRESS RELEASE: U.S. House Condemns Mumia Abu-Jamal 

To All Supporters of Mumia Abu-Jamal:

Protest this outrage!!

*PRESS CONFERENCE AND PICKET, TUESDAY, DECEMBER 12, 2006
*12 NOON
*FEDERAL BUILDING, 450 GOLDEN GATE
*SAN FRANCISCO, CA

Circulate this press release widely!

------------------------------------------------------------------------

THE MOBILIZATION TO FREE MUMIA ABU-JAMAL
298 VALENCIA STREET, SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94103
415-255-1085 12/7/06

MEDIA RELEASE/FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

U.S. HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES VOTES TO CONDEMN INNOCENT DEATH ROW INMATE MUMIA ABU-JANAL

HOUSE VOTE OF 368-31, WITH EIGHT MEMBERS VOTING NOT PRESENT, ASKS FRENCH GOVERNMENT TO INTERVENE AGAINST CITY OF ST. DENIS (A SUBURB NORTH OF PARIS), TO RETRACT DECISION TO NAME STREET IN HONOR OF INNOCENT DEATH ROW INMATE MUMIA ABU-JAMAL

HOUSE DECISION CONSTITUTES AN UNPRECEDENTED INTERVENTION INTO THE PROCEEDINGS OF THE U.S. CRIMINAL JUSTICE SYSTEM

SAN FRANCISCO CONGRESSWOMAN NANCY PELOSI JOINS IN VOTE TO CONDEMN ABU-JAMAL

CONGRESSWOMAN BARBARA LEE VOTES AGAINST CONDEMNATION

MUMIA SUPPORTERS TO PICKET PELOSI OFFICES IN SAN FRANCISCO

PRESS CONFERENCE AND PICKET, TUESDAY, DECEMBER 12, 2006
12 NOON
FEDERAL BUILDING, 450 GOLDEN GATE
SAN FRANCISCO, CA

CONTACT PERSON: JEFF MACKLER, CO-COORDINATOR, MOBILIZATION TO FREE MUMIA ABU-JAMAL
O: 415-255-1080
CELL: 510-268-9429
H: 510-268-9429

On December 6, in a non-binding vote, the U.S. House of Representatives intervened in pending FEDERAL litigation in the case of Pennsylvania death row inmate, Mumia Abu-Jamal.

By a non-binding vote of 368-31 a motion introduced by two Philadelphia-area congresspeople was approved demanding that the French government intervene to pressure the Parisian suburb of St. Denis to reverse an earlier decision to name a street, Rue Mumia Abu-Jamal, honoring a man who they believe did not receive a fair trial in the United Street. The City of St. Denis last week refused to change its decision.

An earlier decision of the City of Paris itself granted Abu-Jamal honorary citizenship, the first such honor bestowed since it was granted to Pablo Picasso in 1967.

French President Jacques Chirac has also added his name to the long list of international and U.S. leaders who have condemned the 1982 frame-up trial of Abu-Jamal.

The decision by the House of Representatives constitutes a direct intervention into the legal proceedings presently underway in the U.S.

Abu-Jamal's case is slated for oral arguments before the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit. This court, reversing previous rulings of the Federal District Court, granted Abu-Jamal two additional certificates of appealability to challenge racial bias in his trial and improper instructions to the jury. Abu-Jamal's appeal also includes a challenge to the exclusion of 11 of 14 Black jurors.

The State of Pennsylvania is appealing before the same court, seeking a reinstitution of the death penalty.

Abu-Jamals' lead attorney, Robert R. Bryan has repeatedly stated that the gross violations of his client's constitutional rights will result in a new trial and freedom for a man whose fight for life and justice is today supported by groups ranging from the Congressional Black Caucus, the NAACP, the city councils of San Francisco and Detroit, the 1.8 million member California Labor Federation, the European Parliament, the National Conference of Black Elected Officials and other organizations representing hundreds of millions of people worldwide.

"The House action" said Pam Africa, chair of the International Family and Friends of Mumia Abu-Jamal and just returned from Paris, "is designed to weigh in on and promote an atmosphere in the U.S. judiciary that is prejudicial to Mumia's receiving any form of justice today."

Several leaders in the defense of Mumia Abu-Jamal will be present at the Tuesday, December 12 Federal Building protest against the vote of Congresswoman Nancy Pelosi.

Issued by: The Mobilization to Free Mumia Abu-Jamal
Jeff Mackler and Laura Herrera, Co-coordinators
12-7-06

WASHINGTON - House members last night passed a resolution denouncing a French city for naming a street in honor of convicted cop-killer Mumia Abu-Jamal.

"We must stand together as one and send a strong message to the world that cop-killers deserve to be punished, not to be celebrated," said Rep. Mike Fitzpatrick (R., Pa.), the Bucks County congressman who wrote the resolution.

The vote came a few days shy of the 25th anniversary of the slaying of Daniel Faulkner, a 25-year-old officer shot after he pulled over Abu-Jamal's brother on Dec. 9, 1981. Abu-Jamal, a onetime radio reporter and former Black Panther, was convicted in 1982 and sentenced to death.

Abu-Jamal's writings and taped speeches on the justice system have made him a cause celebre among Hollywood activists, foreign politicians, and some death-penalty opponents who believe he was the victim of a racist justice system.

In December 2001, a federal judge overturned Abu-Jamal's death sentence but upheld his conviction. Both sides have appealed that ruling.

In April, a street in St. Denis, a suburb in France just north of Paris, was named after Abu-Jamal.

The vote was symbolic, since the U.S. Senate is not expected to take up the measure before Congress adjourns this week.

The police union in Philadelphia sent a representative to Washington on Wednesday and watched the vote closely, especially that of Rep. Chaka Fattah, a candidate for Philadelphia mayor. The union has promised to work against Fattah in the 2007 Democratic primary, because he supports giving Abu-Jamal a new trial.

Fattah said in a statement that despite being unconvinced that justice was served in the case, he voted for the resolution because "anyone who stands convicted of so terrible an offense is an affront to those who risk their lives on a daily basis to serve."


----------



## BL2ALLb (Jan 12, 2007)

Good book rerison 'Death at the Hands of the State' by Professor David Wilson .......one quote 'half the women interviewed in prison had siuffered either physical or sexual abuse; over 40% had been using or were addicted to drugs; 3 out of 4 had had no employment b4 coming to jail; 1 in 10 had been homeles b4 entering jail and a third lost their homes as a result of their imprisonment'. 

And we call ourselves 'civilised' or 'democratic'.........


Death at the hands of the state records that women are 40 times more likely to commit suicide than a man.

Women stuck in a mans system made by men kills and she has to struggle to survive. How many will it be this year? Surely we realise by now that how we treat prisoners is the baseline of our supposed society, if we lock up mentally ill, women on drugs, women that are unwomanly then the state is the abuser and women are still victims.


----------



## BL2ALLb (Feb 3, 2007)

Two female suicides so far this year - Caroline Powell died on 5th Jan 07 at HMP Eastwood Park (whilst on remand) and Lucy Wood on 15th Jan 07 at HMP peterborough (private prison} RIP.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2007)

Support peace campaigner Chris Cole

details:
http://www.peacenews.info/news/article/402

Send Chris your messages of support: Chris Cole XA7269, HMP Wandsworth, PO Box 757, Heathfield Road, London SW18 3HS


----------



## Bolshevik (May 13, 2007)

*Mumia Abu-Jamal – protest at US Embassy 17 May*

This is a crucial appeal to help MUMIA ABU-JAMAL!

He has been imprisoned on death row for a quarter of a century, convicted of a crime he did not commit. He was framed for the murder of a Philadelphia police officer because of his history of political activism and his record as a journalist who was not afraid to speak out for the oppressed.

On Thursday 17 May Mumia's lawyers are appealing against his conviction.

This may be Mumia's LAST CHANCE!

If his appeal fails, it is very likely he will be EXECUTED.

We need to demand his immediate release. That means MOBILISING NOW!

Please come and show your support for Mumia and attend a PROTEST AT THE U.S. EMBASSY.

Grosvenor Square, London W1A
6.30pm, Thursday 17 May 2007
For further information:
freemumiauk@gmail.com, 07722 044 710

www.freemumia.multiservers.com

Please send this e-mail on to as many people as possible and/or download flyers from the website and distribute as widely as possible.


----------



## Bolshevik (May 14, 2007)

*Arnold Beverly confessing to killing Daniel Faulkner*

View video of Arnold Beverly confessing to killing Daniel Faulkner - the killing which Mumia Abu-Jamal has been framed for.


----------



## Bolshevik (May 19, 2007)

*Interview with Mumia Abu-Jamal's lawyer - Part One*

This is a "DEMOCRACY NOW" interview with Mumia's attorney Robert Bryan following the Federal Appeals Court hearing on Thursday.

==

Attorney Robert Bryan says a racist judge and racist jury practices contributed to the sentencing of Abu-Jamal to death row. Bryan joins us in New York one day after he argued before the 3rd U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in Philadelphia. [includes rush transcript]


For our first segment, we turn to Philadelphia and a pivotal court hearing for the imprisoned journalist and former Black Panther, Mumia Abu-Jamal. Abu-Jamal has spent a quarter-century on death row. He was convicted of killing a police officer following a controversial trial before a predominantly white jury. In 2001, a judge overturned Abu-Mumia's death sentence but upheld his conviction. On Thursday, a three-judge panel heard oral arguments to decide whether Mumia gets a new trial, life in prison without parole, or execution. Hundreds of people packed the courtroom while an even larger crowd rallied in support of Mumia outside. A decision may not come down for months.
We are joined now by Mumia Abu-Jamal's lead attorney. Robert Bryan has represented Mumia since 2003. He is a fellow of the American Board of Criminal Lawyers and the former Chair of the National Coalition to Abolish the Death Penalty.
Robert Bryan, Mumia Abu-Jamal's lead attorney. He is a fellow of the American Board of Criminal Lawyers and the former Chair of the National Coalition to Abolish the Death Penalty. 


RUSH TRANSCRIPT
This transcript is available free of charge. However, donations help us provide closed captioning for the deaf and hard of hearing on our TV broadcast. Thank you for your generous contribution. 
Donate - $25, $50, $100, more...

JUAN GONZALEZ: For our first segment, we turn to Philadelphia and a pivotal court hearing for the imprisoned journalist and the former Black Panther, Mumia Abu-Jamal. Abu-Jamal has spent a quarter-century on death row. He was convicted of killing a police officer following a controversial trial before a predominantly white jury. In 2001, a judge overturned Mumia Abu-Jamal’s death sentence, but upheld his conviction. On Thursday, a three-judge panel heard oral arguments to decide whether Mumia gets a new trial, life in prison without patrol, or execution. Hundreds of people packed the courtroom, while an even larger crowd rallied in support of Mumia outside. A decision may not come down for months.
AMY GOODMAN: We're joined right now by Mumia Abu-Jamal’s lead attorney. Robert Bryan has represented Mumia since 2003. He's a fellow of the American Board of Criminal Lawyers and the former chair of the National Coalition to Abolish the Death Penalty. Welcome to Democracy Now!
ROBERT BRYAN: It’s a pleasure to be here, Amy
AMY GOODMAN: Why don't you lay out what happened in the courtroom for -- what was it? -- two hours yesterday?
ROBERT BRYAN: Well, it was over two hours. We argued before a three-judge panel of the United States Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit, which is just below the US Supreme Court. The court seemed really interested. There are a number of issues pending before this court. They involve the death penalty, racism in jury selection, the racism and bias of the trial judge, Sabo, who referred to my client during the trial, to use his words -- I’m quoting him -- “I’m going to help them fry the nigger,” referring to Mumia Abu-Jamal.
AMY GOODMAN: Who heard that?
ROBERT BRYAN: Pardon?
AMY GOODMAN: Who heard that?
ROBERT BRYAN: A court stenographer. It was just outside the courtroom. She was going with her judge to another courtroom, and they passed Judge Sabo in an antechamber adjacent to the courtroom where the trial occurred, and Sabo started talking about the trial and made those comments, which are as offense as -- I mean, as you may know, I specialize in death penalty litigation. I’ve handled hundreds of death penalty trials and cases in post-conviction proceedings in the past three decades. I even went and spent three days in jail in a murder case for contempt of court, in which my client was acquitted -- African American. I’ve seen a lot of racism, but I’ve never heard anything like that, except in this case in Philadelphia. It's unprecedented.
JUAN GONZALEZ: And that court stenographer's statement, has it ever gone before a judge on this case?
ROBERT BRYAN: Juan, it went before the court yesterday. I said -- from my lips -- and I said, “Understand, these are the words of Judge Sabo, not Robert R. Bryan.” But our focus yesterday is interesting, with all the energy by the prosecution to kill my client. The focus yesterday was on constitutional crimes committed by the prosecution. What the whole focus was primarily was on the death penalty, I’d say 20% and 80% on racism in the District Attorney's office of Philadelphia. And in all of my years of doing this kind of work, I find yesterday’s hearing, as I think back on it this morning, as unprecedented. These judges, how they'll rule, we do not know, but they were very troubled -- that was very clear -- about the racism in this case.
JUAN GONZALEZ: One of the main points that you were raising was the jury selection process in the original trial, right?
ROBERT BRYAN: Yes.
AMY GOODMAN: The number of challenges of potential white jurors versus black jurors. Could you talk about that?
ROBERT BRYAN: Yes. The US Supreme Court has been very clear in recent years, beginning with a 1986 decision, that racism in jury selection offends the US Constitution. And in this case, the prosecutor used over two-thirds of his strikes to remove people of color, African Americans, only 20% to 25% white people. I mean, you know, you have all of these African American people removed and very few white people. And it's well-documented that the District Attorney's office of Philadelphia during that period in the early ’80s, and certainly going back, were very active in employing racism in jury selection discrimination. And the big question yesterday, in my words, was -- an issue for the court was and is -- was race, was discrimination at work in this case? And it seems like not only the statistics, but a wealth of other evidence, certainly seems to establish that. Let's just hope that the judges agree with us.
AMY GOODMAN: Robert Bryan, the Assistant District Attorney Hugh Burns told the appellate panel that Judge William Yohn erred when he overturned Abu-Jamal’s death sentence, because he should have deferred to the decision of the Pennsylvania Supreme Court, which had already held that the penalty phase jury instructions were not confusing. Please explain that, because most people think Mumia Abu-Jamal remains on death row.
ROBERT BRYAN: That is true. He is still on death row. He's in a cell today, Amy, that's smaller than most of our bathrooms at home. And from there, he does his journalism, which is another story, and it's phenomenal. But the lower US district court reversed the case in December 2001, because of a misuse of the death penalty by Judge Sabo, the trial judge. He instructed the jury that they could not return anything less than death, unless they all agreed on any one particular special circumstance, such as his good works in his life. In other words, you couldn't have one juror feel that he should not get death for one reason, another or different reason; they had to all agree, which is nonsense and contrary to US Supreme Court precedent. Immediately after that decision, he reversed it. In other words, he said there had to be a trial on the question of life or death, a new jury trial. The prosecution immediately appealed it, so thus the death penalty remained in effect. Mumia remains on death row, where he sits today, as we're here in this nice studio.
And the court started out yesterday just ripping into the prosecutor. He had the opening comments, because he's the one who initially appealed. Then we cross-appealed. And they just could not understand how one could logically find that what the judge did in this case in instructing the jury would pass muster with the US Constitution. So the court seemed very troubled by that.
What we're interested in are the other issues. Of course, I do not want my client to be executed. I do not want to have to go and watch my friend, who has first asked me to represent him in 1986, twenty-one years ago -- I do not want to lose him. But I want a new trial for him. And at that trial -- I’ve won countless murder cases through the years -- this case deserves an acquittal. I want him to go home to his family.


----------



## Bolshevik (May 19, 2007)

*Interview with Mumia Abu-Jamal's lawyer - Part Two*

JUAN GONZALEZ: Now, in terms of the move from here, the court -- you expect a decision sometime in the next few months?
ROBERT BRYAN: Yes. And there’s really no way of predicting. I can only give a guess, a guesstimate, not even an estimate. I would predict that we would probably have a decision in forty-five to ninety days.
Now, I just received an email last evening from the court, which is -- I’ve never had this happen in the hundreds of death penalty cases I’ve handled through the years, in which they want us now to order transcripts of the hearing. Now, this isn't a trial. This is before a US Court of Appeals three-judge panel. And so, I will deal with that later today. So they actually want transcribed -- I don't know why they’d want to read what I had to say, but maybe my associates, maybe they want to see what they had to say. But they want transcripts of the hearing, which is unusual in a case at this stage.
JUAN GONZALEZ: And it was also a unusual that they allowed the NAACP to actually argue an amicus brief.
ROBERT BRYAN: Yeah, and one of the first things I did when I -- even though Mumia asked me to represent him in 1986, and I turned him down; I was just too busy with other cases -- when I finally took over the case -- he came back to me four-and-a-half or five years ago -- one of the first things I did was, I started talking with the NAACP Legal Defense Fund here in New York, because they are very well-known for their great work and particularly in racism in jury selection, which is one of our big issues.
And so, they argued -- Christine Swarns of that office argued yesterday. I shared some of -- and I was able to persuade the court -- I filed a motion asking if they’d be able to share some of my argument time. Normally, what they would call amicus curiae, friend of the court people, organizations like the NAACP Legal Defense Fund, only submit briefs. I asked the court if they could also join me in argument, and the court granted it, which was wonderful.
And so, here I was here up arguing then, and my associate Judith Ritter, who’s a law professor, argued. And she argued strictly on the death penalty issue. And then the NAACP Legal Defense Fund was able to argue. And then I wrapped up. I argued twice. But it was marvelous to have them join us. So I think it indicates the concern this court has. They seem to be trying to grapple with trying to do the right thing. Only time will tell. But also the National Lawyers Guild filed an amicus curiae brief. They did not argue yesterday, because we just didn’t have enough time.
AMY GOODMAN: Ed Rendell, the governor of Pennsylvania, was the DA at the time in 1982 --
ROBERT BRYAN: Yes.
AMY GOODMAN: -- when Mumia Abu-Jamal was tried. His wife is a judge on the Third Circuit?
ROBERT BRYAN: But she recused herself, disqualified herself. She does in every case down in Philadelphia, so that was a non-issue. The prosecution tried to use that red herring to get rid of this court, and, of course, the court slapped them down and rejected that. She always steps aside in these type of cases.
AMY GOODMAN: Mumia Abu-Jamal was not at the hearing yesterday?
ROBERT BRYAN: No, unfortunately, because it wasn’t a trial.
AMY GOODMAN: How is he doing?
ROBERT BRYAN: I talked with him at length, Amy, last night, and he was very humble about what happened yesterday. And his comments to me -- and, incidentally, he wanted me to say hello to both of you this morning -- his comments to me was, “You know what I want, Robert: people to understand that this is not about me, Mumia Abu-Jamal. This is about everybody on death row around the world. This is about all political prisoners around the world. And I hope that, through what the court does in this case, it will help other people.” It's a typical Mumia comment and attitude, and he's very humble about his position in this.
JUAN GONZALEZ: And also, for some of our listeners or viewers who may not be as familiar with Mumia’s case, how would you estimate the impact of his case -- given the virtual blackout that you have in the commercial media of the Mumia Abu-Jamal case, what is the impact of this case around the world?
ROBERT BRYAN: Well, the impact in commercial media, as we’re speaking today, has been shifting and changing. I’ve worked hard to try to bring it to everybody, the message in this case. But it's a worldwide issue, Mumia Abu-Jamal. I have given a number of talks in Paris, in various places in France. I spoke to 2,500 people in January in Berlin, Germany. And there's world interest, standing ovation at the end of all of these talks. And it's not about me. It's not about Mumia, as he keeps reminding me. It's about him as a symbol in the fight against the death penalty.
And you have to remember that he's unique in the world, because Mumia Abu-Jamal is not just a death row prisoner, a brilliant one at that, but he is a journalist. When he was arrested, he was already known as the voice of the voiceless, and he continues from this tiny bathroom-sized cell to turn out weekly these commentaries that are read and heard by people, not only here, but around the world. And it just -- there's nothing like what's happening with Mumia around the world. So he's important to people everywhere.
AMY GOODMAN: Robert Bryan, I want to thank you very much for being with us. Robert Bryan is the lead attorney for Mumia Abu-Jamal, fellow of the American Board of Criminal Lawyers, former chair of the National Coalition to Abolish the Death Penalty. And we will certainly continue to follow this case. Thank you.
ROBERT BRYAN: Thank you.


----------



## Bolshevik (May 19, 2007)

Report of the Mumia demo on May 17 at the London US Embassy is on Indymedia - https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2007/05/371105.html


----------



## The Black Hand (May 29, 2007)

*New political prisoner newsletter*

The Warrior Wind covers many cases, frame ups and actions; 
http://www.socialwar.net/.pdf files/warriorwind3print.pdf


----------



## Bolshevik (Jun 9, 2007)

*Interview with William Singletary confirms Mumia Abu-Jamal's innocence*

The IBT web site page on the case of Mumia Abu-Jamal (http://www.bolshevik.org/mumia/mumia.html) has been updated with a link to an audio file of an interview with William Singletary, the witness to the killing of police officer Daniel Faulkner. Singletary's account confirms Mumia's absence at the time of the killing.

Our Mumia page also has a link to the video confession by Arnold Beverly that also confirms Mumia's innocence along with our pamphlet that brings together all the evidence proving Mumia's innocence.


----------



## Bolshevik (Jun 16, 2007)

*View "Mumia's Lawyer Speaks" online*

View "Mumia's Lawyer Speaks" online at http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-4003557616348458721&hl=en

This 80 min video by Movement Productions shows Eliot Grossman, one of Mumia's lawyers during the period, discussing the legal and political dimensions of the case at a public meeting in Toronto on 8 June 2002.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2007)

ORGANIZE NOW TO FREE MUMIA ABU-JAMAL
EMERGENCY RESPONSE NETWORK
WE ARE IN A STATE OF EMERGENCY!
WE NEED EVERYONE TO SET UP EMERGENCY RESPONSE NETWORKS! 

What to do when Ridge signs another DEATH WARRANT 
GOVERNOR RIDGE HAS PROMISED TO SIGN ANOTHER DEATH WARRANT ON MUMIA! 
THE DAY AFTER. . . . 

When Ridge signs the warrant, then there will be a DEMONSTRATION in Philadelphia and other major cities THE DAY AFTER! WE MUST ACT IMMEDIATELY and be at CITY HALL the next day! 

THE SATURDAY AFTER. . . 

We need massive numbers not only the day after, but the SATURDAY AFTER also! If the warrant is signed on a Mon.-Thursday, go to Philadelphia that Saturday. If the warrant is signed on a Friday, go to Philadelphia on the following Saturday. Converge on the State Office Building at Broad and Spring Garden Sts. 

RIGHT NOW . . . 

1. MAKE SURE THAT YOUR EMERGENCY RESPONSE NETWORKS ARE FUNCTIONING AND IN PLACE. SET UP PHONE TREES AND EMAIL CHAINS WITH NAMES AND NUMBERS OF PEOPLE THAT YOUR EMERGENCY RESPONSE NETWORK HAS COLLECTED DURING YOUR WORK ON BEHALF OF MUMIA. KEEP THIS INFORMATION IN A SECURE PLACE! PURCHASE PHONE CARDS, STAMPS, ENVELOPES AND COPY CARDS NOW AND HOLD THEM READY FOR WHEN THE CALL COMES TO PUT THIS ACTIVITY INTO OVERDRIVE!! 

2. SAVE SICK/VACATION TIME FROM WORK, PRE-ARRANGE DAY CARE IF POSSIBLE, HAVE TRANSPORTATION DETAILED AND OUTLINED, MUMIA WILL NEED A STRONG, IMMEDIATE RESPONSE BY THOUSANDS OF SUPPORTERS! 

3. WHEN THE DEATH WARRANT IS SIGNED, STAY IN CLOSE CONTACT WITH ICFF-MAJ BY PHONE AND INTERNET FOR DAILY UPDATES ON DEMONSTRATIONS AND ACTIVITIES THAT WE ALL MUST DO TO SAVE MUMIA’S LIFE. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It is CRUCIAL that YOU educate EVERYONE you come in contact with about the struggle to SAVE THE LIFE OF MUMIA ABU-JAMAL!! It’s gonna take the POWER OF THE PEOPLE to PRESSURE this government BEYOND what we accomplished in 1995, this battle is heating up to a scorching temperature with FULL SCALE assaults on our brother and our movement by the enemies of MUMIA and THE PEOPLE. A decision on Mumia’s fate is imminent! 
EVERY READER OF THIS MESSAGE MUST FIGHT to get the word out about this LIFE AND DEATH STRUGGLE LIKE NEVER BEFORE, our goal is that NO ONE on this planet will be able to claim that they have never heard of Mumia or have never been exposed to the TRUTH regarding this system’s railroad and planned MURDER of our brother, “The Voice of the Voiceless.” It is WE, the “Voiceless,” in whom Mumia’s fate ultimately rests, not the courts, not the media, not the FOP, but WE who Mumia has represented with total commitment and dedication since the age of 14! Mumia NEVER backed down from his convictions and now WE must stand true to our conviction that MUMIA ABU-JAMAL MUST NOT DIE!

So let’s get busy, y’all!! CREATE AN EMERGENCY RESPONSE GROUP NOW! IF YOU’RE A STUDENT BEGIN CONTACTING OTHER STUDENTS BEFORE THE SCHOOL YEAR BEGINS! Get those newspapers out of the closet and into the hands of the PEOPLE, you can even create your own leaflet or newsletter for distribution! For example, at .06 a copy you can produce a two-sided 2-page handout for only .24 cents and can produce 100 of those for only $24.00. EVEN IF YOUR EMERGENCY RESPONSE GROUP consists of only 5 people, they only need to donate $5.00 each to produce this material and then YOU have created something that will reach 100 people and MORE! NOW IS THE TIME to start gathering information, preparing materials, and mapping strategies. When the Supreme Court makes its decision known, we must act immediately! 

Your EMERGENCY RESPONSE GROUP can do TREMENDOUS work towards saving the life of our brother before the Supreme Court decision, too. This is how the PEOPLE won Mumia’s stay of execution in 1995! We must reach the people again RIGHT NOW!

EIGHT THINGS WE MUST DO NOW TO SAVE THE LIFE OF MUMIA ABU-JAMAL!

1. GET THE FACTS! We must make VERY SURE that Mumia is FULLY REPRESENTED in your town so that he can CONTINUE to REPRESENT FOR US! This means becoming FULLY AWARE of the facts of the original trial, and the appeals.

VIDEO TAPES: The following DOCUMENTARIES are available from the International Concerned Family and Friends of Mumia Abu-Jamal for use in your RENEWED organizing commitment! Arrange videotape showings in your home, church, social club, wherever the PEOPLE congregate! 

a. BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT. (HBO) and if your local video store doesn’t carry it, demand to know WHY. Contact HBO and STRONGLY ENCOURAGE them to re-air this CRITICAL video just as they re-air much of their other programming, because this important documentary CLEARLY exposes the LIES of the FOP and their lynch mob! 
b. DATE WITH DEATH. British Broadcasting Company (BBC)
c. THE KILLING STATE. People’s Video Network (PVN) 
d. AUGUST 12TH, 1995 DEMONSTRATION. (PVN)
e. BLACK AND BLUE. POWERFUL Documentary on Police Brutality.
f. MOVE CONFRONTATION: AUGUST 8TH, 1978. The system’s first full-scale military assault on the MOVE Organization which resulted in the vicious televised beating of Delbert Africa and the kidnapping and captivity of the MOVE 9 Political Prisoners.

AUDIO TAPES: Solicit radio stations to air Mumia’s commentaries! Flip these tape in your own boombox so that Mumia can come straight to the PEOPLE wherever they are gathered together! 

a. Live from Death Row (Volume 1) 
b. Live from Death Row (Volume 2)
c. Peoples International Tribunal (5 tapes)

BOOKS: Make sure that your local bookstores stock these books! Study them!
a. Live from Death Row, by Mumia 
b. Race for Justice, by Leonard Weinglass 
c. Still Black, Still Strong, by Mumia, Assata Shakur & Dhoruba Bin-Wahad
d. Death Blossoms, by Mumia Abu-Jamal
e. MAJ Resource Book by R & R!

2. ORGANIZE DISCUSSIONS, SPEAKING ENGAGEMENTS, RADIO/TV INTERVIEWS
In Your Town For Representatives Of International Concerned Family & Friends Of Mumia Abu-Jamal at your churches, community centers, youth groups, colleges/universities, high schools, and social groups!

3. BECOME A MEDIA ACTIVIST! Get online now and tell the world about Mumia. Develop e-mailing lists to reach as many as you can. Develop web sites to keep your local group and area informed! Create newsletters and flyers! Create FREE MUMIA Stickers and Posters and cover the town with them! Write letters to the editor of your local newspaper, call into local talk shows and keep Mumia’s name out there. 

4. WEEKLY MEETINGS are a must to stay organized. ICFF-MAJ meets every Thursday at 7 p.m. at the Urban Education Building, 4601 Market St., Philadelphia. Start regular meetings in your area. Be consistent! 

5. LETTER WRITING IS IMPORTANT. Demand a new trial for Mumia!

Gov. Thomas Ridge
Main Capitol Bldg., Rm 225
Harrisburg, PA  17120
(717) 787-2500 (ph)
(717) 772-8284 (fax)
(717) 783-3369 (fax) 

D.A. Lynne Abraham
1421 Arch Street
Philadelphia, PA  19102
(215) 686-8700 (Ph)
(215) 686-8024 (Fax) 

Atty. General Janet Reno
Main Justice Bldg.
10th & Constitution Avenue
Washington, D.C.   20053
(202) 514-2000 (ph)
(202) 514-4371 (fax) 

6. SUPPORT ICFF-MAJ. We have TREMENDOUS expenses! Help by donating postage, phone cards, photocopying services and dollars so we can BLITZ this country with the DEMAND TO FREE MUMIA and beat back the FOP attacks! 

7. TAX FREE DONATIONS TO MUMIA’S LEGAL EXPENSES. Make checks payable to Black United Fund of PA/Mumia Abu-Jamal, earmarked “Legal Fund”. Send to B.U.F., 2227 Broad St., Phila., PA 19132.

8. TAX FREE DONATIONS TO INTERNATIONAL CONCERNED FAMILY & FRIENDS OF MUMIA ABU-JAMAL. Make checks payable to Black United Fund of PA/Mumia Abu-Jamal, earmarked “Organizers.” Send to ICFF-MAJ, Box 19709, Phila., PA 19143.

TOGETHER WE WILL WIN!

EMERGENCY RESPONSE NETWORKS ACTIVATE NOW!

Contact International Concerned Family & Friends of Mumia Abu-Jamal at Box 19709, Phila., PA 19143, Tel: 215-476-8812; Fax: 215-476-7551; email: mumia@webcom.com for ANY info you need to get the ball rolling in your area!
_
Lifted this today from a Mumia website - does anybody know if this is still the case, or whether somebody has left the website not updated. Cheers._


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2007)

The following is relevant for prisoner support - 
14th June 2007
For Immediate Release
Contacts:
Gipfelsoli Infogroup: +49 160/ 953 14 023
Emergency legal service: +49 1577/ 470 4760 and +49 163/ 619 5151


In the days after the G8 protests more and more details of police assaults on demonstrators are being made public. As victims describe their experiences on internet portals, it is becoming apparent that police massively assaulted, insulted, beat and abused people.

Lawyers confirm that many times arrests were brutally carried out. Police refused to tend to injured demonstrators. Instead many of them were brought
directly to mass detention centres.

A group of cyclists were attacked on their way back to the Reddelich camp on
June 2nd. In a dangerous maneuvre, 30 cyclists were stopped on the B105. 
They were beaten and pepper-sprayed out of still moving police vans.

At the migration-themed demonstration on June 4th, demonstrators were 
threatened by the police. “We will take revenge for Saturday if you continue to demonstrate here”, “Do you want to die?”, “Go, or you won’t see the day out!” The demonstration had been officially registered and proceeded without 
disturbances on the side of the demonstrators. 

Police units repeatedly tried to provoke participants. Repeatedly pepper spray was used unannounced. That afternoon, “Kavala” made false claims that stones and bottles had been thrown. However, numerous journalists who were present at the demonstration reported the opposite.

On June 5th a mother and her toddler were arrested in a shuttle bus on their 
way to the demonstration at the military airport Laage. They were absurdly 
accused of masking up on the bus. Even the child’s personal details were taken at the mass detention centre. This abuse only stopped when the child repeatedly turned its head as police tried to force the child to be photographed.

At the fifth police check point on the way to the airport a demonstrator’s car
was tampered with by the police. All of a sudden the fuel injection pump was
missing and the vehicle would no longer start as the group of demonstrators 
was encircled by grinning police officers.

Water canons were often deployed at the blockades with no warning by the 
police. Some demonstrators were knocked off their feet from behind by still moving water canon vehicles. On June 7th the operation at the “West Gate” near Hinter Bollhagen led to a number of injuries, including a burst ear drum of one demonstrator. Two activists suffered severe eye injuries and one of them is still in hospital. Recordings show how the police unit carrying out the
operation laugh as this happens. 

Eye witnesses report that the police did not adhere to giving the 3 warnings they are supposed to before deploying water canons. Merely journalists who were standing around were informed beforehand.

Despite repeated requests, the police did not let medics tend to the 
injured.

A “nude demonstration” was also attacked with pepper spray. The gas spread over their whole bodies and led to severe skin irritations.

In the whole of Rostock massive police controls took place. People were 
taken into detention for having pen knives, scarfs or even G8 critical literature on them. During one police check one woman was grabbed in the crotch whilst officers made leery noises. Also near Wichmannsdorf camp demonstrators were sexually harassed. On a parking lot near the camp on June 5th, a group of women had to undress in front of all the police officers present.

During police transportation there were further abuses, as one victim 
describes.
“The police took off the handcuffs cutting into my hands so that they could 
take off my rucksack, threatening to beat me if I moved. To underline their 
point, one of the police officers rammed my head against the cell wall. After the police finally left me and other detainees in the cell, we were told not to
speak or else he would ensure that we “would never be able to speak again”.

“In one case a police unit stormed a tram as it stopped, police beat up 
everyone dressed in black and then left the tram again immediately”, the legal
investigation board wrote on June 4th.

Many received injunctions for Rostock and Bad Doberan. Often their papers 
were marked with “abstained from appeal” or “lawful hearing accorded”. No
instructions were given in any of these cases.

Sources:
• Chronicle of attacks: http://gipfelsoli.org/
• Assessment of the legal investigation board:
http://de.indymedia.org/2007/06/184501.shtml
• Further reports: http://gipfelsoli.org/Repression
• Comments by victims: http://de.indymedia.org/2007/06/184032.shtml
• Press Releases of the emergency legal service: 
http://gipfelsoli.org/Presse


----------



## chico enrico (Aug 7, 2007)

from my experience folk banged up are more interested in getting porn mags rather than boring old political stuff. 
maybe someone should set up an 'Anarchist BLUE Cross' to facilitate this?


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 29, 2007)

*Save Kenneth Foster*

Kenneth Foster, Jr. was sentenced to death in May 1997 for driving a car from which Mauriceo Brown got out and shot Michael LaHood, Jr. Kenneth’s case is currently at a critical juncture, as the state of Texas has recently given him an execution date of August 30, 2007. Kenneth could be killed simply because of the gross misuse of the Law of Parties, simply because, as the Austin Chronicle has put it, he was in “the wrong place at the wrong time.” Kenneth is a founding member of D.R.I.V.E., a group of death row prisoners who organize using methods of nonviolent resistance, to fight for humane conditions on death row in Texas.

Join us for organizing meetings of groups and individuals who want to work together on this campaign every Wend. in Austin Texas. For more information call 512-494-0667 or email cedpaustin@gmail.com or check out http://myspace.com/cedpaustin

The Save Kenneth Foster Campaign is a grassroots non-profit organization with the primary goal of mobilizing statewide support against Kenneth's execution in Texas. We consist of family members, friends, and supporters whom are in Texas... Along with supporters in other U.S. states and in other countries, we believe that Texas should not execute a man simply for driving a car... The sad truth is if you are too poor to afford proper representation and you happen to be a minority, the chances are you will end up in jail and quite possibly on Death Row. We believe that if the public is educated and begins to take action by writing to their local elected representatives and urging them to Free Kenneth we will have succeded in giving you a new knowledge that could ultimately save your life one day as well... For more info and upcoming events or how YOU can become involved...please visit our home site http://www.freekenneth.com or our blog at http://savekenneth.blogspot.com


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 3, 2007)

*Free the San Francisco 8*

THis year 8 people were arrested for 30 year old crimes on the basis of evidence gained during torture - check it out here;

http://www.freethesf8.org/


----------



## capslock (Oct 24, 2007)

n a wave of massive state repression, 300+ para-military Police, in many cases armed, raided houses around the country on Monday October 15th 2007, making 17 arrests. Search warrants were carried out in Auckland, Whakatane, Ruatoki, Hamilton, Palmerston North, Wellington and Christchurch. The warrants mentioned that the Police were searching for evidence for possible charges under the Terrorism Suppression Act 2002 (TSA), making this the first time the Act was invoked in a search warrant. The arrestees have been active in the Tino Rangatiratanga, peace and environmental movements and in their communities.

Prominent Tino Rangatiratanga activist Tame Iti was among the first arrested at his home at 4am Monday morning. At 6am raids were carried out at A Space Inside anarchist social centre in Auckland and the 128 activist Community Centre in Wellington. In Tuhoe Country, the towns of Ruatoki and Taneatua were blockaded by armed police for several hours, with no cars allowed in and many searched, including a school bus full of children.

All the arrestees were charged with various breaches of the Arms Act and most recieved multiple charges. Police have said they may still lay further charges, including under the TSA. In order to lay charges under the TSA, Police must get permission from the Solicitor General. All but two of the arrestees, Tame Iti and Jamie Lockett, have recieved name supression.

Since the initial arrests, many people around the country have been questioned by police, more properties have been searched, and one more arrest has been made.

On Tuesday October 16th, Jamie Lockett applied for and was granted bail in the Auckland District Court. Later the same day, the Police appealed to the High Court and bail was revoked. An arrestee was bailed in Palmerston North on Wednesday 17th under restrictive conditions.

Support for the arrestees has been vocal across the country, with many solidarity demonstrations and packed courtrooms. There have also been demonstrations in Australia and messages of support from around the world.


you can find out more information about this on

http://civilrightsdefence.org.nz


----------



## The Black Hand (Nov 6, 2007)

Support arrested anarchists in Italy;

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2007/11/384993.html


----------



## Dimitris (Nov 23, 2007)

Freedom for anarchists M. Tsourapas and Chr. Kontorebuthakis 
RESISTANCE AGAINST ALL MEANS OF PUBLIC AND SOCIAL CONTROL

SOLIDARITY IS OUR WEAPON

On 5/06/207 the anarchists Marios Tsourapas and Chrusostomos Kontorebuthakis are arrested for the attempt to arson a city security car (city police) at P. Faliro district. A bit later on, near the area a young female student was also arrested and the police tried to involve her at the incident, nomatter her denial but also the testimony of the other 2 arrested. During their arrest they get severely beaten and psychologicall tortured.

On this moment, the female student has been released after the court hearing, but M. Tsourapas and Ch. Kontorebuthakis are still in detention at Koridallos and Aulonas prisons, having taken the full political responsibility of their actions.

Within this general oppression reality that we all live and experience the state tries to repress any uprising ideologically and physically, in order to establish complete social apathy and prevention of any social uprising and struggle. In order to accomplish this, the state, enforces more and more measures of public surveillance and control, aiming the society to live in surender and fear. This fact, is far from obvious, taking in account the CCTV cameras on the streets, the surveillance of telecomunications, even the intensive police patrol of areas and the continuous mondernization of the police in all cities. City police officers (they are different from normal police, basically they are city security) also contribute on this procedure, as they go after immigrants, give fines to people with no control and monitor the streets of the cities telling to the police every "non-normal" behaviour.

Within the social indifference that exists, resistance against this enforcement of state plans is not just neccessary - is the only serious attitude of the ones that struggle against all these repression conditions. 

Our solidarity to the ones that are on the state's target, living a life of isolation because of their political actions, is not just self-evident - is the needed requirement for the continuation of our struggle at all the baricades of social - class war.

RESISTANCE AGAINST ALL MEANS OF PUBLIC AND SOCIAL CONTROL

SOLIDARITY IS OUR WEAPON


----------



## The Black Hand (Nov 27, 2007)

London ABC are doing good regular work here, a stall come rain or shine - though probably not for long if it rains;

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2007/11/385856.html

London ABC founding statement;
http://www.wombles.org.uk/article2007101338.php


----------



## Dimitris (Dec 2, 2007)

On the morning of the 26th of November the anti-authoritarian B. M. gets arrested and transfered in detention at the police headquartes in Thessaloniki. During Monday, police raids in the centre of the city in a cinema style operation

On midday, a group of undercover police officers together with RIOT police, enter a small cafe and arrests 2 comrades. A few ours later police had deployed in the whole centre of the city and 2 more comrades get arrested at the city centre area while they were working

The attitude of the policemen while interrogating the comrades, was appropriate with the ethos of "democracy". << We are the state and we will always fuck you>>, <<forget lawyers and all this bullshit, here we command>>, and much more that surprises only the ones that still believe that within police officers there is politeness and respect for human dignity.

During the night of the same day and after hours of interrogations the comrades are freed except B.M. Meanwhile a solidarity demo took place outside the police headquarters with anarchists and anti-authoritarians.

On Tuesday 27/11 the police, undercover police and counterterrorism squad progrom, becomes even bigger. All the Upper City is quarded with RIOT police who are even hidding inside nearby monasteries !!

On the same time they enter the houses of comrades by braking their doors and take (or even plant) whatever they like. An another female comrade gets arrested who is again freed after hours of interrogations with no apparent reason, of course treating her with the same "hospitality".

After this progrom and the police running after all political comrades or even friends and relatives will should not remain silent.

The police terrorists are fooled if they believe that we will leave our comrades alone in their hands, the hands of the ones that invade houses, threats and humiliates social fighters.

We were, we are and we will be against them !!

We were, we are and we will be on the side of our comrades !!


COMRADES AHEAD !!

Terra Incognita squat

Thessaloniki 27/11/07



This is the letter from the prison of the arrested comrade.

"On Monday morning on 26/11/2007 while I was asleep at my girlfriend's house, undercover police officers came and arrested me taking me to the Police Headquarters in Thessaloniki, taking with them and my car. They told me that someone had seen my car near the arson at a car sales bussiness in Thessaloniki. At 12 at noon on the same day, on an impressive operation 20 policemen escorted me, handcuffed, back to my girlfriend's house in order to search it. On the same time an another group of policemen was searching the house that I live together with my brother. On Tuesday afternoon, on 17:30 they announced me what I am charged with, without allowing me to have any contact with a lawyer up to that point. I was charged with 5 crimes and 3 misdemeanours, for arson attempt and allready commited, explosion attempt and allready commited, repeatedly, possesion and production of explosives, damage to foreigh property, forming of criminal group, repeated terrorist activity , illegal weapon possesion. They also told me that they would take me to a public attorney in half an hour. They also announced me that for the same inquiry 3 more anarchists are wanted, facing the same charges. From the first moment of my arrest I announced them that I am an anarchist and that I do not accept any of these charges.

It is obvious that the timing of this police opperation is carefully premeditated.  On this period of reorganisation of control and repression and attack of any rights and social obtentions, the state and its mechanisms use any means in order to continue rulling. On this case, they criminalise political ideas and comrade relations, using the counterterrorism law and create the internal enemy : the "terrorists" anarchists. The mass media are following this route not caring about any human dignity and respect, in order to gain more publicity.

. 
Since the night of Thursday 29th of November 2007 I am in detention awaiting trial, at the prison establishments of Komotini.


The only thing that is certain, is that nothing is over yet and everything will be continued.

SOLIDARITY TO THE ANARCHISTS THAT ARE WANTED FOR THE SAME CASE.


Baggelis Mpotzatzis 30/11/2007

Komotini Prison Establishment"

The announcement and the letter can be found at  Athens Indymedia, free translation in engiish by me


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 2, 2007)

Dimitris said:
			
		

> On the morning of the 26th of November the anti-authoritarian B. M. gets arrested and transfered in detention at the police headquartes in Thessaloniki. During Monday, police raids in the centre of the city in a cinema style operation
> 
> On midday, a group of undercover police officers together with RIOT police, enter a small cafe and arrests 2 comrades. A few ours later police had deployed in the whole centre of the city and 2 more comrades get arrested at the city centre area while they were working
> 
> ...



Well done Dimitris and best wishes for your struggles


----------



## Dimitris (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Attica  

I post this here as it is relevant to my previous post about Thessaloniki pogrom.

On Monday at about 13:00 o clock about 100 anarchists gathered outside the building of the newspaper MACEDONIA in Thessaloniki. They sprayed in and out of the building, stuck posters on the walls and gave out the following announcement:


“On Friday on the 30th of November at the newspaper “MACEDONIA” the photos of our 3 comrades were published, the ones that are wanted by the police. The same photos were also published at the newspaper “TO ETHNOS” and were also shown on the news of various TV channels.

The publishing of the photos was one more move according to  the pogrom framework, that the police started last Monday against  anarchists, all starting with the arrest of our comrade Baggelis  Mpotzatzis. Police swoops at shops and houses, detentions of comrades without any reason, long lasting interrogations, threats and harrasment while the whole Upper City of Thessaloniki is surrounded by RIOT police, undercover policemen and counter terrorism swat teams.

At this pogrom the Mass Media were also active : They were reproducing the police viewpoint and were making it acceptable by the public, prooving for one more time that they are the police's long arm.

But for one more time they exceed every limit. The newspaper “MACEDONIA” is found out to be not just a social informer but the best partner of the state security forces. As modern headhunters, journalists and coppers are looking for an informer who would tell them where the wanted are. On this hunting that  started by the real terrorists of this society, the police and the journalists, they will find us against them.

The ones who are supposed to inform the public, but cover up the real crimes that are happening (work “accidents”, immigrant murders, police violence etc) they are nothing else than policemen without uniform, doing excellent police work as they are trying, on their own will, to find informers within the public.

The journalists who do have some dignity (like the reprorter of “Macedonia” newspaper Kostas Koukoumaras who resigned after the publishing of the photos on his article about the issue) are the small minority and are the exceptions that make this rule valid for the majority of journalists. Such lack of dignity can only be found on people that are taking money from undercover police and intelligence services in order to give out information, on the name of “national security” and the “threat to the society” from every different political opinion.

We have had enough with the proffesional informers of the state.

INFORMERS ABACK
LEAVE OUR COMRADES ALONE

Thessaloniki 03/12/2007

Anarchists against Journalist Vagrancy”

The announcement can be found at Athens Indymedia in greek , free translation in english by me

Some photos of the event follows, I have them as a link because they are too big and will strech this thread a lot.

http://athens.indymedia.org/local/webcast/uploads/metafiles/2zlgolt.jpg

http://athens.indymedia.org/local/webcast/uploads/metafiles/4hjkz2b.jpg

http://athens.indymedia.org/local/webcast/uploads/metafiles/5gesaxc.jpg

http://athens.indymedia.org/local/webcast/uploads/metafiles/6z3aqmn.jpg


----------



## Dimitris (Dec 9, 2007)

SOLIDARITY TO BAGGELIS PALLIS

Last night the social fighter Baggelis Pallis was severely beaten by the prison guards at the Corinthos prison establishmen, were he is held during the last weeks, with a result to be transferred to the the hospital. Today 7th of December, he was leaded to the police court where 14 more months of detention were added on his imprisonment time.

During the last months the imprisoned social fighters and people from outside the prisons have been trying to present at last the truth that is hidden for years behind the cells of the “democratic” prisons, behind this “monster” that is called “rehabilitation system”. The Prisoners' complains are finaly coming forward, solidarity actions are taking place outside the prisons, there is a common efford from people from inside and outside the prison cells who try to break the silence...

Baggelis Pallis was the first man to be in front of every struggle that had as a target not only the improvement of the detention conditions but also the complete destruction of prisons. For this reason the rehabilitation system is taking its revenge on him, with continues transfers, humiliations, threats, beatings, court hearings and more penalties.


It is our duty to talk.

It is our duty to stand by the fighter Baggelis Pallis and to stop his social, political and humanitarian elimination

It is our duty to respond accordingly to the prison guards who “hide” in themselves the violence they create, who want us to treat them as humans within humans, or just workers who are doing their job.

It is our duty to show our solidarity to Baggelis Pallis

Because Baggelis Pallis was always there for us.

We will be there for him.


PRISON GUARDS ABACK

TORTURERS ABACK

KEEP YOUR HANDS OF BAGGELIS PALLIS


Anarchist Resistance

Thessaloniki 7/12/2007


----------



## Dimitris (Feb 27, 2008)

Support Vaggelis Botzatzis, Greek Eco-Prisoner

Urgent ELP! Bulletin (26th of February 2008)

Dear friends

ELP has learnt of a new eco-prisoner in Greece.

Vaggelis Botzatzis has been remanded into custody accused of setting fire to two company cars owned by a energy/power company. It is believed that the person or persons unknown who carried out the arson did so in protest at the destruction of the natural environment and in support of two workers who died at the power plant.

Vaggelis is also accused of setting fire to a bank and starting a fire inside a car yard.

Vaggelis denies all the allagations against him and maintains his innocence.

Please send letters of support to:

Vaggelis Botzatzis
Komotini Juridical Prison ("Dikastikes Fylakes Komotinis")
T.K. 69100
GREECE

Vaggelis can receive short messages of support written in English.

When writing to Vaggelis please remember the authorities do censor his mail so please do not write anything that could be regarded by the authorities as "dangerous". Also the exact charges against Vaggelis, due to a lack of evidence, have not been filed. Therefore do not write anything which could influence the setting of charges.

For more information about Vaggelis or the Greek legal system please contact Greek Earth Liberation Prisoners Support! greekelp@yahoo.gr http://greekelp.blogspot.com

+++++++++

Earth Liberation Prisoners Support Network
BM Box 2407
London
WC1N 3XX
England
www.spiritoffreedom.org.uk

Greek eco-prisoner news

From: greekelp@yahoo.gr

A Solidarity March was organised in Thessaloniki, on Vaggelis Botzatzis' case. He is detained in Komotini juridicial prison accused for: burning two power company cars protesting the pillage against the nature, and the workers that died in the workplace, a bank arson against capitalism and in favor of anarchists detained for bank robbery, and an arson at a french brand car yard, that is said to be in solidarity to the youth revolts, but no communique was sent. Vaggelis was arrested in his house on day after the last arson under the "anti"terrorist law, since a security guard claims he recognised his car. Vaggelis doesn't accept the accusations and states he was framed up. Some more info on the march at: http://directactiongr.blogspot.com/2008/02/few-actions-during-solidarity-march.html

if anyone needs any further information on this case, send me an email.

There were also some environmental actions on 24/2 (http://directactiongr.blogspot.com/2008/02/environmental-actions-athens-patras.html)
In spite of some police attention, no one was arrested. Today though, a candidate for the municipal board in Pefkonas, Athens, was attacked by truck drivers, while taking photos of the privatization works against the Pefkonas forest.



Earth Liberation Prisoners Support! - Greece
http://greekelp.blogspot.com

source.

breakthechains..


----------



## The Black Hand (Feb 28, 2008)

*Prison struggle ideas*

You are completely right about prisoners fighting back from inside. In
my experience there are a lot of people in there who will be receptive
to encouragement. This is not about inventing the struggles, as
oppression and resistance is already there, it is about making what
resistance there is more political, more joined up, and perhaps with
encouragement with presence on the outside of prisons making a noise for
prisoners inside. The PROP 1970s example is the one way it was done in
another time. It does them good to realise they are not alone. 

I also rather liked that Class War/ABC anti prison march around Holloway
in the 1990s, it got a lot of different campaignsers together, and got a
good reception on the streets. 

To begin with we would need a campaigning newsletter which was not your
dry boring tract the left normally puts out. It must be funny,
confrontational, and highlight many different campaigns and links. It
should encourage fightback in many different ways, carrying stories of
innocent prisoners, talk about different family campaigns, blasts from
the past and so on. Then we can all try to distribute it, and include it
in mailouts. Prioners should also be encouraged to get on the mailing
list which for efficiency would have to be one address so they could get
every issue which comes out. On the form it should ask for 'sentance
length/expected release date' which would be the date newsletters were
stopped being sent in for them.

So we knew who was short term and who could be the focus of campaigns
for a year or two.


----------



## Dimitris (Mar 11, 2008)

a briefing and a translation of his two recent letters


Nikos Kountardas was arrested on 9/1/08 and convicted with 10 days in prison (for "mockery against a policeman"), while he was out on parole, having a warrant against him for 15 months in prison for liftin two banners (against the new sports terror-law and of solidarity to its arrestees) in OAKA olympic stadium. He is also accused -without any evidence- with an explosion against an ETE bank in Ksanthi (a small town in northeastern Greece). He has already spent nearly 18 months in a pre-trial emprisonment accused with beating Christos Polyzogopoulos, a member of PASOK (ex ruling party) and ex-president of the GSEE (sell-out main trade union), since he was "recognised" by Polyzogopoulos in a photo the police had of him as he was arrested during some riots after a soccer match, 9 years before that. Another anarchist accused under that case, Stelios Malindretos is still detained in Dafni mental hospital. Nikos was transfered to Komotini prisons where he abstained from prison food protesting his prosecution. A month later he was moved to Chios juridical prison (Dikastikes Fylakes Xiou, Xios, TK 821 00, Greece), an overpopulated prison in Chios island, where a few months ago, a long-time prisoner in struggle (P. Georgiadis), was beaten by prison guards for distributing political material. Nikos is in a circular hunger strike (one week on, one off) and is determined to go on with a strict hunger strike.

Letter from Komotini prison (15/1/08)


I shall abstain systematically from prison food as a protest against my vengeful detaintion (hunger strike) if these forced (by the police) accusations against me aren't dropped: the conviction of 24/12/07 based upon the new fascist sports terror-law, and I ask for my release, since it isn't rational in the year 2008 to put a man in prison for 15 months for lifting a political banner inside a stadium. While in the same time neo-nazis lift extreme-right symbols and swastikas in any national team's match, and while we have all watched the New Democracy (ruling party) invade in the soccer field beating and punching his way in. The accusation against me is styled upon my so-called "illegal" entrance in the soccer field.

I demand the immediate release of all that imprisoned and fugitives under this inhuman law, whatever team they may support or come from.

I ask to break through this guilty silence around this cruel sports law of Orfanos and turn it together into an ear-piercing howl up the ears og the (ir)responsibles that will make them suspend this terror-law mess, and throw it in the garbage can.

I demand to finish my juridical captivity since Polyzogopoulos' case (I was released 10 days before my 18 month pre-trial imprisonment period ends, so as they could impose a parole with vindictive terms) and to cease this witch-hunt of the authorities against me.

The worst are yet to come

INTENSIFY HOSTILITIES WITH THE SYSTE, UNTIL ITS VERY DESTRUCTION.

SOLIDARITY TO ALL THOSE PROSEVUTED UNDER THIS LAW

FREEDOM FOR ALL PRISONERS

Nikos Kountardas, 15/1/08


----------



## Dimitris (Mar 11, 2008)

Letter from Chios Prison (9/3/08)


A few words to my friends and all those concerned about my case. I will begin with a kind request, and I will repeat it at the afterword, so that it can be understood.   

It was a totally personal choice to do what I did, of course I don't regret in any case and my desire is to fight myself for my freedom. Even if I have to go all the way to the end, squaring my shoulders to the persecution authorities. It is a deaply political, determinate and irrevocable decision, and I demand that all friends, "friends" and enemies respect that. 

From this point on, it is equally respectable, the selection of some persons should they select not to stand in solidarity with me, after this letter. It isn't like me, I don't want and I cannot limitate anyone's freedom.   Besides, I consider personally free the one who acts as he -his individuality- desires and of course one doesn't need to bow his head to anyone. 

I will disoblige you, but I need to repeat it with capitals: PERSONALLY FREE IS THE ONE THAT DOESN'T BOW HIS HEAD TO ANYONE. So there, as if I wasn't supposed to say it clearly, my freedom is limitated not only by persons and powers superior to me (the prison, the tortures, the isolation, the disciplines) but also by persons equal to me.  

On 21/2, I begun a circular hunger strike, I sat down and wrote in a piece of paper my though, my opinions. My own viewpoint. My demands. To project them, to make them exist. The content of my letter was a strict warning to the (ir)responsibles of the Ministry of Justice and of the Ministry of Public Order, stating comprehensively these demands. Still, some friends (without quotation marks) cut my text as non rational, as if their aim is to maintain a "rational order" or a moral attitude.   

As far as it concerns my enemies, they didn't even bother to care, kept buisy slandering me.  

On the other side, some of my "friends" (quotation marks needed here) agreed upon this cencorship, as it appears because this text might be concidered as a call for insubordonation. (What a coincidence: this is the same reason I got 2 months in jail). In other words that I am supposedly rushing people outside to act. 

Come on now, you guys. When I wrote at the postscript of my letter I was thankfull to all those that stood by me in revolutionary solidarity, it didn't mean in any case I demanded or begged for it.   What each one does, he does it for his own sake first, and mainly because this satisfies him, whatever one does. And if one's acting in solidarity to another, it is because he thinks he could be in his place, so still he does it for his own sake, for his individuality. For his ego, his strengh. 

In any case, since I believe my freedom was limitated, that I was injured by those friends and "friends", I am obliged to insist, no matter how boring it can get, on the matter-of-course.   I consider myself a political being, as a personality/individuality, that I "belong" and take part in an insurrectionary milieu, connected by some fundamental points with some other persons (individualities). 

Since, so, I am not a member, I do not know of any loyalty and I am not tammed by the rules of "the people", "the movement" or the "party", I decided to walk alone, even if I have to sell my skin dearly. It is of course granted, and I underline this, that any individuality sees upon this old world like I do, is always welcome to communicate, to agree and to join our forces, and achieve more that what an isolated force can achieve. That's all. 

And even more, whoever agrees with that and is interested to stand in solidarity with me in the future, should respect my desire, to fight for my freedom myself. It was, besides, a personal decision, to hang these 2 banners in the stadium. Those who still want to do something for me, I have a suggestion for you. I would be delighted if you could act in a double sense: towards the abolition of the fascist "New Athletics Law" and against the N2776/99 law on the disciplines of prisoners. 

Friends, apart from any magniloquence and verbal fireworks, there's one thing I have to say to you: the greek stadiums and the greek prisons are a raging vulcano. A year before, in the prison of Nafplion, I sensed the pervasive dissent of the prisoners, and a few days later my predictions came true, with the tremendous insurrection of April. Something similar I feel is going on now, with the wild youth of the stadiums. The rage is really bursting. 

Another thing, a common clue: as I have lived up to these situations, I can assure the comrades outside that inside more stadiums and prisons, there are people fighting for the abolition of these 2 laws, that are undoubtedly friendly to our milieu. They are fighters and I am on their side. I am on their side for my own reasons, the side of those "nasty fans" and those "criminals". And, if you don't mind me asking, why is it that since you chant slogand for "FREEDOM FOR ALL" you come to exclude some of them? Even the decent ones?   When it comes to you who, motivated by careness or any other damn reason you had in your mind (I am also counting my self) stood by the side of all those "people in struggle", p.e. the students movement, the workers in the fertilizer industry, the dock workers and others, when did you do your self-criticism? I know, silence prevailed, or rather politician reasons, some short of "give us a break, with that buster, Kountardas". 

A few additional notes, in conclusion. In the case of Polyzogopoulos, the revolutionary-offensive solidarity was what unlocked my prison door. This is something beyond argument, though I wont make a report on my political activity since the day I left the prison walls behind me. The only one legitimate to judge me is myself. However, I entitle G. Dimitrakis, G. Voutsis-Vogiatzis, the gas-canister bombers, Chr. Tonidou that is out of prison now, V. Botzatzis and also V. Pallis to talk about me, provided they want to, and mainly some other guys their names might never become known to you. The unruly criminals and the incontrollable fans. Learn also that I, Kountardas the hooligan, am prosecuted without any evidence for an explosion at ETE bank of Ksanthi (4.10.2007), in another dirty plot of the antiterror unit.   To finish with, as a response to some of the friends, I announce them that I wont "behave" in the prisons I change (3 of them in 2 months) for a series of reasons. The basic is that I don't accept their so called "benefits" p.e. the day-wage. They order you to work, to bow your head, to shut the hell up, and in 4-5 months you will be outside. Thanks but not for me. I 'd rather give my place to a prisoner with a much larger sentence, to someone that needs it more than I do. I decline this little piece of cheese as the whole trap: I refuse to recognise this political sentence against me, since according to their own civil-penal code I shouldn't be in jail in the first place. Personally 1-2 or even 3-4 more or less months in prison don't mean anything to me. Besides, a small piece of freedom allowed isn't freedom at all.  

And something else, to have in mind: In the prisons of Chios where I am kept, I could dig my way out, at any time. Due to some certain conditions it is the only easy thing to do. I wouldn't even have a personal cost, since I already face disciplinary charges. Though, there is a lot to gain, in here. The "prisoners under the common law" since they learned about the hunger strike, were prepared for all. I chose not to do anything. I am sure that some pretty smart persons waiting in the corner will say i take advantage of certain situations. I don't even have the patience to reply and explain to most persons that I didn't do that to beg for some solidarity... 

WE ARE ALL PRISONERS "OF THE COMMON LAW" 

FRIENDLY, "FRIENDLY" AND UNFRIENDLY   

PS1: Ah! I sure did -burnt my matress and provoked the tortures in Kassandra prisons, to make the case known. 

PS2: To end with it: whatever I do, I do it for me, to conquer my freedom and if I try to find a scondary reason, I would hardly say it is if someone reasonably asks me in the future, if one will find himself in my place, what have you done when you faced this law to object him, or was it you allowed to open the way for this authoritarian law to expand? 

Nikos Kountardas, 9/3/08


----------



## The Black Hand (Mar 31, 2008)

Latest news about the Mumia Abu jamal case is on the websites, here are the protest details;

New York Free Mumia Abu-Jamal Coalition
www.FreeMumia.com
Hotline 212.330.8029
P.O. Box 16, College Station, NY, NY 10040

Houston, Texas
Friday, March 28 4:30-6:00PM in front of the Harris County Courthouse, 1201 Franklin Street.  

There will be a massive protest in Philadelphia on April 19

More information will be posted promptly!
Spread far and wide!

Mobilize for Mumia's Life!

Free Mumia Abu-Jamal and All Political Prisoners!


----------



## Bolshevik (Mar 31, 2008)

*Mumia Abu-Jamal: London planning meeting for next protest action*

Planning meeting:

Thursday 3 April - 7pm
Artists Room
Conway Hall
Red Lion Square
London WC1
(Nearest tube Holborn)

To prepare for a protest outside the US Embassy at 1pm on Saturday 19
April to coincide with other international protests. Note we have
changed the date to match demonstrations called in Philadelphia and
elsewhere.

All those who want to participate in organising this action are
welcome to attend the planning meeting. Please let us know if you
intend to come and get in touch if you want to discuss any details.

Mumia is innocent!
Free Mumia Abu-Jamal!
Abolish the racist death penalty!


Meeting called by International Bolshevik Tendency
www.bolshevik.org, 07722 044 710


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 31, 2008)

as all the comrades listed here are non uk then shouldn't this thread be in the international politics.
 shouldn't this thread be instead for uk/irish prisonersolidarity only


----------



## The Black Hand (Mar 31, 2008)

barney_pig said:


> as all the comrades listed here are non uk then shouldn't this thread be in the international politics.
> shouldn't this thread be instead for uk/irish prisonersolidarity only



If you look on other pages there are UK peeps. Mumia's case is here because it is a famous international campaign, hence of relevance on this forum.


----------



## Dimitris (Apr 2, 2008)

Well this thread is under the "protest/direct action/activism" forum not the "UK politics, current affairs and news" one... Is it supposed to be related only for UK and Ireland??


----------



## Bolshevik (Apr 7, 2008)

*Free Mumia Now! - Protest at US Embassy*

1pm, Saturday 19 April, US Embassy, Grosvenor Square, London W1

Mumia Abu-Jamal faces death penalty or life imprisonment

Mumia is innocent!
Free Mumia Abu-Jamal!
Abolish the racist death penalty!

For further information, or to sponsor and help organise the demonstration, contact:
freemumiauk@gmail.com, 07722 044 710, www.freemumia.multiservers.com


----------



## The Black Hand (May 4, 2008)

Below is a cut n'past - but I put it here so people can add it to their political calendar for next year. I will be doing so.

On April 17th, people across the world will mark Palestinian Prisoners Day in recognition of the thousands of Palestinians held in Israeli detention centres; those who are arbitrarily detained and arrested without any explanation.

Given the current conditions within these prisons, this Prisoners Day is
particularly significant. In addition to the poor treatment and inhumane
conditions under which Palestinians are held, Palestinian prisoners at
multiple detention centres have recently suffered direct attacks. Both at
Ofer Prison and the Ketziot Detention Centre, prisoners were recently
assaulted and beaten by the Israeli forces.

To mark this day, the PSG will be holding a stall outside the union on the 17th (tomorrow) and there will be a film showing of 'Women in Struggle': a film about Palestinian women ex-detainees. 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=8052684978

And remember: support our campaign and wear BLACK tomorrow in solidarity with Palestinian political prisoners!!!


----------



## The Black Hand (May 4, 2008)

Dimitris said:


> Well this thread is under the "protest/direct action/activism" forum not the "UK politics, current affairs and news" one... Is it supposed to be related only for UK and Ireland??



I think it is UK, Ireland and international.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 4, 2008)

Look at this;

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2008/06/400076.html?c=on#c196783

It's the recent court verdicts on anti EU protesters in Greece from 2003. At the time our movement ran a solidarity campaign for Simon Chapman, mainly through the WOmbles. Simon was framed by Greek filth but spent a long time inside before trial, and the TV showed the footage of the police framing Simon on national news! BUT - look at his sentance size!!  At the minute I am unsure as to his whereabouts and legal status... goes to check. All the best Simon in what must be a very testing time for you.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 4, 2008)

New Irish political prisoner group - Ceartais;

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2008/05/399882.html


----------



## Bolshevik (Jun 11, 2008)

*Mumia Abu-Jamal - Legal Update, June 10, 2008 [Please Circulate]*

Date: June 10, 2008
From: Robert R. Bryan, lead counsel
Subject: Legal Update on behalf of Mumia Abu-Jamal, death row,
Pennsylvania

This Legal Update is made on behalf of Mumia Abu-Jamal, who is on Pennsylvania’s death row.

United States Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit, Philadelphia Yesterday the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit entered an order extending the due date for submitting the Petition for Rehearing En Banc on behalf of my client, Mumia Abu-Jamal. We will file it on June 27, 2008.

There apparently is still confusion regarding the March 27 federal decision. A new jury trial was ordered on the question of whether the penalty should be life or death. The court did not rule that Mumia should receive a life sentence as some have stated. The penalty-phase was reversed because the trial judge gave misleading and unconstitutional jury instructions. Nonetheless, I expect far greater gains.

There was a lengthy dissenting opinion on the issue of racism in jury selection. It found that there was prima facie evidence of the prosecutor engaging in racism. He removed prospective African-American jurors for no reason other than the color of their skin. That violates the United States Constitution. This extraordinary dissent goes to the core of our effort to secure an entirely new trial. The first step in that process is what we presently are about�"convincing the entire federal court that the case should be reheard and full relief granted. This dissent serves as the basis for that effort and, if need be, going to the United States Supreme Court.

Mumia remains on death row. The prosecution has vowed to appeal and continue its quest to see him executed. I will not let that happen. Donations for Mumia's Legal Defense in the United States The only way to ensure that donations in the U.S. go only to the legal defense is to make checks payable to the National Lawyers Guild Foundation (indicate "Mumia" on the bottom left). The donations are tax deductible. Checks should be mailed to:

Committee To Save Mumia Abu-Jamal
P.O. Box 2012
New York, NY 10159-2012

Conclusion
This case can be won. In over three decades of successfully defending people in capital murder cases, I have not seen one more compelling. Racism is a thread that has run through the case since its inception. My objective remains to obtain a new jury trial in which Mumia will be acquitted by a jury so that he can return to his family, a free person. 

On behalf of Mumia Abu-Jamal, I thank you.

Yours very truly,

Robert R. Bryan
Law Offices of Robert R. Bryan
2088 Union Street, Suite 4
San Francisco, California 94123-4117

Lead counsel for Mumia Abu-Jamal
[RobertRBryan@...]


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 14, 2008)

Christian was arrested at an anti-Nazi rally in his home town of Dresden. The only evidence presented in court were two anonymous police 'witnesses'. He was sentenced to forty months in jail.

Christian is only allowed one hourly visit per month.

If you have the time/free spirit/inclination/ anti fascist sympathies; show your solidarity and drop him a postcard...

Christian Summermann
Bnr:441/08/5
JVA Plotzensee
Lehrterstr.61
10557 Berlin
Germany


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2008)

Good Anti prison film festival in Newcastle yesterday - 15th June. Great films and talks;

Morning

_I won't drown on that Levee and You ain't gonna break my back_ (Ashley Hunt, USA, 2006, 30 mins) Documentary looking at the use of prison as an emergency response during stupid state response in Katrina aftermath.

Life Inside Out (Sarah Zammit, USA, 2005, 72 mins) Inside Grand Valley, 1 of 5 federal prisons for women in Canada, featuring 3 unforgettable women doing time in an arbitrary system designed to frustrate and baffle

Talk on Criminal Injustice - the other side of Death row in USA, a talk by Trish Abbott, social activist and campaigner against the death penalty in USA.

After Lunch

Women in struggle (Palestine, 2004, 56 mins by B.C. Khoury) A striking documentary about the lives of four Palestinian women ex political detainees, depicting their struggle and torture suffered during their years of imprisonment as women in Israeli jails

Talk on The Development of Prison and the Spirit of Freedom - the links between the institutions of the Workhouse, slavery and prison as social control and the struggles against them by me! (me pik up kids now - c u all inabit).


----------



## Dimitris (Sep 11, 2008)

Polikarpos Georgiades who got arrested a few weeks ago recently send his first letter from prison.

                DID ANYBODY TALK ABOUT KIDNAPPING?

“The proletariat of the industrial countries has completely lost the affirmation of its autonomous perspective and also, in the last analysis, its illusions, but not its being. It has not been suppressed. It remains irreducibly in existence within the intensified alienation of modern capitalism: it is the immense majority of workers who have lost all power over the use of their lives and who,once they know this,redefine themselves as the proletariat, as negation at work within this society”. 

Guy Debord 



Since the nineties different people who've expressed themselves about postmodern typology wearing a different mask every time (sometimes of the neo-liberal, sometimes of the “middle political scene”, sometimes of the social democrats, sometimes of the ideologists of tepidity and confused multi cultural neo-leftism that mixes everything up, and sometimes the mask of the “anti authoritarian” new-hippie lifestyle ) ruminate/brag about the ideology of the end of history: there is no more proletariat, there is no class war, we can at last without fear head towards the Paradise of Market, where honey and milk flow abundantly. And hamburgers and ketchup too...

Unfortunately for the apologists of legality, the facts are stubborn: a handful of capitalists has organized a criminal gang and kidnapped proletarians demanding for ransoms, their working power, the commercialization of human activity, their time (that transforms into money), even their whole existence. Wage slavery is a permanent crime against human dignity. It's not just because of the usual 'casualties' of work “accidents” of class war.  It's not just because of the dead, wounded and amputated people of the work “accidents”, but also because of the diseases related to the working environment and space. It's not just because of the strawberry fields, that show us we've never escaped the time of slavery. It's not just because of the sacrificed workers (locals and immigrants, “expensive and cheap” labor hands) at the altar of every “American dream” or “Greek miracle”.
It is the existence itself of waged work that constitutes the permanent crime! And the criminals, the kidnappers and the blackmailers are  all the Mylonas. Even if the rats of the media present the leader of thieves Mylonas (the boss of the gang for common thieves of the Federation of Industries of Northern Greece) as an “innocent” victim, as a misunderstood neo-liberal Christian child, as a pain resistant  worker, who efforts night and day for the common good.
As for the illusionist tricks that different vampires like Mylonas invent to show their “human face” (for example green capitalism, socialised industry, etc.), only one thing can be said:



                SATIRE HAS ITS LIMITS...

Mylonas is no more than the brain of a gang of exploiters. Like all capitalists he too is a parasite: a weight on earth and an obstacle for winds.

So the Mylonas couple should stop pretending raped virgins .





  “O gentlemen, the time of life is short! ...
    And if we live, we live to tread on kings” 


                                   W. Shakespeare


The first duty of the proletariat is the conscienceness of itself, of its position and its role. The conscience of being a prostitute in the hands of a capitalist, of producing wealth for the bosses and misery for itself.
The conscienceness on the other hand that produces the whole material life of society. That it is nothing but CAN BE EVERYTHING.
The second duty of the proletariat is the denial of its imposed role, the denial of work, the denial of alienation.
The third duty of the proletariat which arises naturally from the first duties, is the revolutionary action for it's own suppression.
Only the subjects can ignite the objective conditions and cause the revolutionary explosion for the destruction of the authoritarian/class society.

                                                                                               From: 'The art of war', 6th issue of “Asymmetric threat”

                                                                                                                          (under publication...)


Unfortunately in the wild west of capitalism the proletarians lullaby with trash eating over consumerism. Life has involved into a necrophilic survival between cages of cement, cars, billboards, surveillance cameras and cops. The route of survival is assigned: from one concentration camp to another. From school to university, from army to wage slavery. And there the proletarian crosses the same streets of alienation as the night walker: work, home, shopping mall, work. From production to consumption...
Behind the iron curtain of virtual prosperity and spectacular misery lies an unadmitted truth: the miracle of the west walks over corpses. Not only of those in the third world (either way this constant exploitation is the most gigantic crime of human history), but also of those in the third world on the west.
Behind a glance of being high on consumption hides the rot of a slaughtering civilization. But from inside  this rot one possibility springs up. A possibility that not even the think tanks of the existent system, not even the bureaucratic certainties of Bolshevism, not even the paleolithic determinism of ideologies can repress: the social entropy, the revolution, the constant struggle for the destruction of the state, of private property and of waged work.
Comrades! Life is short. If we live, we live to step on the heads of bosses and their slaves.

                                     For anarchy and communism!

P.S.1 As in the past also now, in my public speech I will not speak about issues of the penal code. Moreover “innocence” and “guiltiness” are fake distinctions that concern only the legal armory of the state.
The only thing that I want to say about the case, is that I was and I am in solidarity, as anarchist as well as a friend, to an illegal and haunted man, Vasilis Paleokostas. From there on, my speech will be a continuity of my pre-arrest placement and not a whine for “innocence”.

P.S.2 Economical and legal support is good. So are wishes for freedom, but the strongest form of solidarity is the continuation of revolutionary action.
Freedom to the comrades G. Dimitrakis, G. Voutsis-Vougiatsis and V. Botzatzis.
Freedom for the revolutionaries of the revolutionary organisation 17th of November.
Solidarity to the 6 wanted comrades.

                                                           -Revolution first and always-




Polikarpos Georgiadis

Prisons of Ioannina

  01/09/2008


----------



## Bolshevik (Nov 29, 2008)

*London public meeting for Mumia Abu-Jamal on Dec 6th*

Free Mumia Abu-Jamal!

Public meeting on the 27th anniversary of Mumia’s arrest
6pm, Saturday 6 December
Conway Hall, London, WC1R 4RL (Holborn tube)

Mumia has been imprisoned on death row for a quarter of a century, convicted of a crime he did not commit. He was framed for the murder of a Philadelphia police officer because of his history of political activism and his record as a journalist who was not afraid to speak out for the oppressed. 

This case raises issues such as the death penalty, prisoners' rights, racism in the US, the role of the police, and many others. We hope for a lively and broad discussion.

Mumia is innocent! 
Abolish the racist death penalty! 

Sponsored by: Anarchist Federation, International Bolshevik Tendency
www.freemumia.multiservers.com | freemumiauk@gmail.com | 07722 044 710


----------



## Bolshevik (Dec 22, 2008)

*Mumia Abu-Jamal - Legal Update on U.S. Supreme Court [please circulate]*

Date:         December 15,  2008
From:        Robert R. Bryan, lead counsel
Subject:    U.S. Supreme Court developments regarding Mumia Abu-Jamal, death row

Introduction  

Mumia Abu-Jamal remains on Pennsylvania’s death row.  Last week marked the 27th anniversary of his unjust imprisonment.  Racism, fraud and politics have been threads that have run through the case since its inception, and continue today.

We are in extensive litigation on two fronts before the United States Supreme Court.  The prosecution is continuing it quest for the execution of my client.  In a separate case before the court, I am seeking an entirely new trial and Mumia’s freedom.  Based upon my experience in having successfully represented numerous people in murder cases involving the death penalty, I am convinced that we can win if I can just get it back before a jury.

U.S. Supreme Court  

The following is a brief overview of recent developments and filing deadlines:

Beard v. Abu-Jamal, U.S. Sup. Ct. No. 08-652  On November 14, 2008, the Philadelphia District Attorney filed in the U.S. Supreme Court a petition seeking to overturn the victory we achieved earlier this year in the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit.  

Abu-Jamal v. Horn, 520 F.3d 272 (3rd Cir. 2008).  In that ruling court ordered a new jury trial on the question of the death penalty.  Our Brief In Opposition is scheduled to be filed on January 21, 2009.

Abu-Jamal v. Beard, U.S. Sup. Ct. No. 08A299  The Petition for Writ of Certiorari will be filed on December 19, 2008.  

The issues concern the prosecution’s use of racism in jury selection.  Relief was denied last spring by a sharply divided federal court.  This is of great constitutional significance as reflected by the extraordinary dissenting opinion of Justice Thomas L. Ambro.  Abu-Jamal v. Horn, 520 F.3d at 304-320.  He reaffirmed the bedrock principle that everyone is entitled to a fair and impartial trial by a jury of his or her peers, and that excluding even a single person from a jury because of race violates the Equal Protection Clause of the U.S. Constitution’s Fourteenth Amendment.

Donations for Mumia's Legal Defense  

The legal defense for Mumia needs substantial funds.  The legal costs for our litigation in the Supreme Court are considerable and will likely reach six figures.  To help, please make your checks payable to the “National Lawyers Guild Foundation” (indicate "Mumia" on the bottom left).  The donations are tax deductible, and should be mailed to:

Committee To Save Mumia Abu-Jamal
P.O. Box 2012
New York, NY 10159-2012

Conclusion  

This is a life and death struggle to save Mumia.  He is in greater danger than at any time since being arrested.  Your support and activism is needed.  That Mumia remains in prison and on death row is an affront to basic human rights.  We must aggressively continue this struggle until he is free.

Yours very truly,
Robert R. Bryan
Law Offices of Robert R. Bryan
2088 Union Street, Suite 4
San Francisco, California 94123-4117
Lead counsel for Mumia Abu-Jamal
[E-mail:  RobertRBryan@aol.com]


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 23, 2009)

Day of action - Freedom for Natalja! Freedom for all prisoners!

On Saturday, February 9th 2008 Natalja was arrested during the yearly demonstration against the NATO-Security-Conference in Munich (Germany). They accused her of resisting violently against police measures. A warrant was issued against her and since then she is in Munich behind bars.

Natalja already was arrested during the G8-summit at summer 2007 in Germany and was sentenced to ten months of imprisonment. Furthermore she has a third trial because of being arrested at a demonstration at may 1th at the same year.

„For me, the imprisonment started with a kind of shock which slowly vanished. It is replaced by a condition of permanent grief in the background covered by a lot of tiredness, boredom and exhaustion.“ (Natalja)

On March 30th 2008 the trial against Natalja at the district court of Munich took place. She got five months of imprisonment without probation. (Natalja already got a total penalty of eleven months in Rostock because of the G8-protest and resistance on may 1st 2007, besides she got two months of suspended sentence because of antifascist resistance in Gräfenberg, which she has to serve now, too). Meanwhile, her arrest was shortened by 28 days.

„However I request – it should not sound snooty – to formulate all this a bit combative / defiant / ‚more than ever‘, so that national intimidation propaganda is not spread inadvertently thereby. Nobody should be discouraged and certainly not ‚brainwashed‘ on my account.“ (Natalja)

The imprisonment was shaped by repression and harassment. Apart from the attempt of „infiltrating“ a plain-clothes policewomen in her cell, Natalja was refused to get her post because it had political contents. On December 11th 2008 she was forced to sample a DNA-assay by using violence.
Out of her imprisonment Natalja took part in different demonstrations and meetings like the demonstration under the slogan „The system is criminal and not the resistance!“ by speech contributions and texts.

„The prison is said to intimidate, reeducate, criminalise and exclude… - And it presents itself each day, how unfair, inhuman, discriminating and destructive the ruling system is […]
Did the prison-system would function only one day long without the forced under-lowest work of the prisoners in the institutes?
Would prisons be maintained without the command and - obedience hierarchy of the execution people, by whom the repression of the prisoners is practically converted by the state daily?
Did a fair, free society would need prisons at all as instrument of class rule and as means, in order to divide exploited social classes by criminalization?
The experience of repression may also be horrible, but the experience of solidarity is much impressing and encouraging! Both encourages me in the conviction: Resistance against the ruling system is necessary. Nevertheless nothing shows as clearly as the coveringness, brutality and presumptuous increase of national repression that the system obviously has much fear before the social movement and active entering against fascism, racism and war!“ (Natalja)

June 6th 2009 is a day Natalja surely longs for and not only she herself… Because on this day Natalja will finally released.
Up to then it is still a long time. The fights in the prisons must further be developed and supported. Masshungerstrikes in the prisons in Europe and an organizing of antiprison-structures outside are a beginning.
On weekend from February 6th until 8th days of action in solidarity with Natalja and all prisoners in struggle will take place. It is the weekend of the resistance against the NATO-war-conference (officially called Security-Conference), the weekend when Natalja was arrested nearly one year ago.

„This is a meeting of political leaders, military representatives and members of the military lobby, who follows the invitation of the Quandt-Foundation. The Quandt family is the principal part owner of the BMW company, which manufactures motor vehicles, but also military equipment like vehicles and weapons. (The roots for their prosperity and influence are the chemical industry - including the exploitation of prisoners in the concentration camps during the 2nd World War). In spite of the ‚private‘ / ‚commercial‘ background of the conference, the people enjoy „the honour“ of a status as official guests of the Federal Republic of Germany. The German army (Bundeswehr) is responsible for the scene… “ (Natalja)

For all those who cannot participate in the protests against the Securityconference and the locally (Munich) organized actions in solidarity with Natalja and all prisoners in struggle, there is a calling for a decentralized weekend of action.
Let us organize in order to refuse the state including its prisons, cops, laws and military and to fight for a world without exploitation and oppression in solidarity with Natalja and all prisoners in struggle!

Freedom for Natalja and all prisoners! No prison, no state!
Revolutionary solidarity! For anarchy! For the social revolution!


ABC-Orkan (Anarchist Black Cross – Gruppe Norddeutschland) and northern Anarchists
(abc-orkan@riseup.net)

Anarchist Black Cross Berlin
(mail@abc-berlin.net)

Information and contact:
http://www.noprisonnostate.blogsport.de
http://www.natalja.blogsport.de

Solidarity means attack !

noprisonnostate.blogsport.de


----------



## In Bloom (Jan 28, 2009)

Edit: got that wrong, will put it back up once I've gotten it right.


----------



## Dimitris (Sep 18, 2009)

*Appeal from ASI*

On 04.09.2009, following the decision of the investigating judge of the District Court in Belgrade, the groups of six anarchists who were arrested 3rd of September 2009 were sentenced to detention measures up to thirty days. year. The charge states that the suspects , on 25th of August, about three o’clock in the morning, initially wrote the graffiti on the facade, and then threw two “molotov cocktails at the building of the Greek Embassy in “Francuska” street in Belgrade.

Wanting to brutally deal with it’s hardest critics, the state acts, through it’s mechanisms of repression, with utterly banal logic. Those who have explicitly expressed their libertarian beliefs are mapped as the only suspects. The case ends with their imprisonment and gives a false picture to the general public about state’s expediency.

Due to the unusual course of action of the police and prosecution in this case, the arrested are suspected of having committed a crime of international terrorism. That act, in the Criminal Code of the Republic of Serbia, is treated in the same group with the crime of genocide, crimes against humanity, war crimes against the civilian population, organizing and encouraging to commit genocide and war crimes, the conduct of aggressive war, etc. Due to the legal weight of such characterization, the costs of the representation so far during the process have exceeded 10,000 euros.

For this purpose, the account was opened to help the arrested anarchists, which is listed at the bottom of this page. In addition, there is a phone number and e-mail that you can get additional information about the state of the arrested as well as the condition of the collected funds.

We hope that the freedom-loving individuals and organizations will get involved in this humanitarian fundraising action, and help the arrested anarchists to manage to prove their innocence.

FREEDOM FOR ANARCHOSYNDIKALISTS!
Instructions for the donation of money:

Account with institution:

SWIFT:  RZBSRSBG

RAIFFEISEN BANKA AD

Bulevar Zorana Djindjica 64
BEOGRAD, RS

Beneficiarz customer:

IBAN  RS35265050000016043150

MILAN (MILUTIN) STOJANOVIĆ

ADDRESS: SENJE


----------



## Dimitris (Nov 13, 2010)

The anarchist Giannis Dimitrakis was arrested heavily wounded after a robbery at a branch of the National Bank in the center of Athens, on January 16th, 2006.

     He defended the choice to expropriate a bank, without statements of remorse and with clarity about his motives and intentions. He gave meaning to his act as a moment in his critique and action against the system of wage slavery and exploitation, against the antisocial role of the banks and as a part of the polymorphic social struggle.

     Because of his political identity the state moved with rage against him, attempting to apply a holistic plan of criminalizing anarchists, anti-authoritarians and class struggle.

     A storm of misinformation was systematically supplied by the police and readily carried out by the mass media. The police constructed "the gang of robbers in black," so that other comrades could be named as members. They were attributed not only a string of robberies but also a close association to armed "terrorist" groups. Then it was proclaimed that the whole of the anarchist- antiauthoritarian movement is closely connected to organized crime!

     His three supposed accomplices, Simos and M. Seisidis and G. Tsironis, comrades known for their many years of political activity, were later on convicted in secret and publicly declared wanted for astronomic rewards.

     The categories against Giannis were based on the "anti-terror" law and enriched with unsolved robberies and other false charges which fell in court. None the less an exemplary, unheard of for a robbery, exhaustive sentence of 35 years was imposed on him.

     The oppressive aggression against him continued with attacks by prison guards, vindictive transfers, disciplinary sentences and the provocative deprivation of basic rights for the preparation of his defense at the court of appeals.

     In the wretched reality of the prisons, he stood dynamically and with dignity from the beginning. He participated in all of the prisoner's struggles happening the past years in Greece, also being an interactive channel of communication with them. He has advanced to hunger strikes and abstinence from the prison meals - despite the permanent health problems left him by the police's bullets - showing his solidarity for his fellow prisoners and fighting for the terms of his survival and existence in the difficult position of imprisonment. His dignified position has inspired a multitude of acts of solidarity and political defense in many places around the world.

     Giannis Dimitrakis’ appeal trial, after having been rescheduled, is set for December 6th, 2010.  It will be very important, as much for the legal outcome of his case, as for if we will allow the state's manipulations and experiments against us to flourish.

     In the years which have passed since Gianni's arrest, what at first seemed a particularly repressive undertaking now appears common. The penalization of social relationships, guilt until proven otherwise, exemplary punishment, authoritarians targeting and criminalizing the whole of the antiauthoritarian space, attempting to obstruct the spread of its ideas and practice.

     The state's constant and manic attempt to slander, oppress, marginalize and penalize the people of the struggle is becoming all the more clear. Zero tolerance to agonists, laborers and the impoverished while those who shamelessly steal from and misinform society are protected by armies of mercenary murderers.

    Our key weapons against these politics are self organization and solidarity with all means possible.

*    In light of the appeal court of December 6, 2010, we call for acts of solidarity everywhere.*

Many such actions would send a strong message of solidarity.



*Freedom for Giannis Dimitrakis

Freedom for all prisoners in struggle*


----------



## BigTom (Aug 2, 2011)

This thread could get quite busy again..

Anti cuts activist Frank Fernie, jailed for 12 months (violent disorder) after throwing 2 placard sticks at riot police outside Fortnum and Mason.. 

Prisoner number a766ce. Feltham YOI, Bedfont Road, Feltham, Middlesex, TW13 4ND. 

www.freefrankfernie.info is his support campaign group.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 11, 2011)

Omar Ibrahim is being held on remand awaiting sentencing decision following his arrest for the March 26th anti-cuts demo.. judges are waiting for ruling about riot cases for all the violent disorder charges.. this from LDMG:



> Omar Ibrahim has managed to call his family and so we now have a prison number for him. We think that he is at Wandsworth but not 100% sure as they forgot to ask : )
> 
> He won't have had any post as yet and I know that he really wants (and needs) as much support as possible. So if you don't mind the possibility that any post might take a while to get to him if he is not at Wandsworth, then please ...get writing to him now!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTom (Oct 30, 2011)

A guy that was arrested during the riots recently wrote to GBC as others we
 know in Wandsworth gave him GBC's details.

 He really wants people to write to him and asked us to spread the word so
 if you get time please drop him a line.

 Richard Craig
 A9989AH
 HMP Wandsworth
 Heathfield Road
 London
 SW18 3HS


 He said that he was sentenced to 20 months for targeting 5 star hotels as
 they are a sign of corporate greed : ) He sounds really happy to have met
 protesters in there that think similarly to him.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 28, 2011)

BigTom said:


> Omar Ibrahim is being held on remand awaiting sentencing decision following his arrest for the March 26th anti-cuts demo.. judges are waiting for ruling about riot cases for all the violent disorder charges.. this from LDMG:


http://bangedupforprotesting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 28, 2011)

High security Maghaberry jail just outside Belfast was pretty much besieged by protestors for 24 hours at the weekend , who erected tents and camped out at the gates. Flags and placards were hung on the prison wire while fireworks were lobbed into the prison grounds as the protestors played republican songs from loudspeakers . Dozens of political prisoners have resumed a dirty protest there , Excrement is plastered all over the walls and landings of the republican wing which is on 23 hour lock up constantly .Prisoners refusing to wash , shave or cut their hair either after repeated brutal attacks by screws. On Saturday coming theres a large convoy protest heading from Newry North of the border to the British embassy in Dublin with a lot of disruption expected . Basically the situation is escalating rapidly .

http://www.nuzhound.com/articles/breen/arts2011/nov27_protests_Maghaberry__SBreen_Sunday-World.php

One prisoner in particular who stands out in all this is 57 year old former hungerstriker  Marion Price , who is currently being incarcerated indefinitely in this all male prison .







She was originally jailed in London during the early 1970s after she and her sister were arrested for blowing up the Old Bailey and other targets in whitehall . That resulted in her and her sister Dolours and others going on a protracted 200 day hungerstrike , with 167 days force feeding . The ill effects of this saw her eventually realeased from prison some years later with gravely deteriorating health , including tuberculosis .
This easter she attended and spoke at a republican rally in Derry , following which she was arrested for showing support for terrorism . Despite being granted bail the NI Secretary of state immediately revoked her 1970s release .The British secretary of state Owen Paterson has claimed her 1980 release on a Royal prerogative of mercy was a release on license as opposed to an unconditional release , which is the first anyone has ever heard of that claim . However when challenged to back this previously unknown detail  up the British government is now claiming that the document is missing and cant be found , believed shredded . Meaning she is now incarcerated in isolation indefinitely until the British government decides this 57 year old woman is no longer a grave threat to society . So basically as it stands shes being held indefinitely in isolation - solitary confinement - on the whim of a British secretary of state since the 16th of may this year on the basis of a supposed condition within a non existent document nobody had ever heard of before may 16 this year. Relating to a conviction back in 1973 .

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-13404212

http://www.thedetail.tv/issues/8/ma...ce-sent-to-maghaberry-for-operational-reasons

e-petition here if anyone wants to sign

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/4893

Letters of support can be sent directly to Maghaberry prison , Co Antrim N Ireland . Im sure theyd be much appreciated .


----------



## busterbass (Mar 14, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> High security Maghaberry jail just outside Belfast was pretty much besieged by protestors for 24 hours at the weekend , who erected tents and camped out at the gates. Flags and placards were hung on the prison wire while fireworks were lobbed into the prison grounds as the protestors played republican songs from loudspeakers . Dozens of political prisoners have resumed a dirty protest there , Excrement is plastered all over the walls and landings of the republican wing which is on 23 hour lock up constantly .Prisoners refusing to wash , shave or cut their hair either after repeated brutal attacks by screws. On Saturday coming theres a large convoy protest heading from Newry North of the border to the British embassy in Dublin with a lot of disruption expected . Basically the situation is escalating rapidly .
> 
> http://www.nuzhound.com/articles/breen/arts2011/nov27_protests_Maghaberry__SBreen_Sunday-World.php
> 
> ...


 
Great to see this case being highlighted, here is a web link with further updates

http://www.freemarian.co.nr/

Marian Price is being treated very badly and the Government are forcing a very dangerous issue


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 31, 2012)

Sadly after 15 months in maximum security solitary confinement both Marions physical and mental state has deteriorated quite badly . Shes since been moved to the lower security Hydebank facility now suffficient damage has been done , however she is still being incarcerated on absolutely no grounds whatsoever indefinitely , and the campaign for her release is still continuing . Its an absolute disgrace.


----------



## busterbass (Apr 6, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> Sadly after 15 months in maximum security solitary confinement both Marions physical and mental state has deteriorated quite badly . Shes since been moved to the lower security Hydebank facility now suffficient damage has been done , however she is still being incarcerated on absolutely no grounds whatsoever indefinitely , and the campaign for her release is still continuing . Its an absolute disgrace.


 
http://www.herald.ie/breaking-news/national-news/old-bailey-bomber-unfit-for-trial-3073186.html

*"This is an abuse of natural justice. On humanitarian terms alone'

Free Marain Price, end the torture, God Bless Marain Price, mother, wife, and sister.*


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 3, 2012)




----------



## sunny jim (Jun 26, 2012)

Jock Palfreeman, who is currently serving 20 years after seeing 2 Roma Gypsies being attacked by several neo nazis. The nazis cornered Jock and he waived a knife to defend himself. In the ensuing struggle 2 nazis were stabbed, one fatally. The Roma boys got away. Write to prisoners, not your MP.
http://www.freejock.com/index.html


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Jul 7, 2012)

All donations greatly appreciated, Big or Small!!!


----------



## framed (Dec 1, 2012)

I am helping the James Connolly Society with a political prisoners project and one of the areas that we want to cover and give publicity to is anti-fascists in jails across Europe and beyond.

Can anyone provide a list of anti-fascist political prisoners, i.e. people serving sentences for anti-fash related activities? 

Does a comprehensive list exist, or can anyone here point me in the direction of where I can find this info and draw up our own list?


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 26, 2012)

update on the conditions Marion Price is still being held in . At all times of day theres at least one screw at her bedside, which is also covered by a security camera . The constant lack of privacy designed to induce depression .Despite chronic arthritis she's is double manacled every time she is moved for treatment , which causes excruciating pain. A lung condition she picked up while incarcerated in the 70s, derived directly from the torture of force feeding, has had to be operated upon . The screws insist on standing beside the operating table during the procedure, despite the medical staff ordering them to leave . This is deliberate torture . Theyre slowly killing her , no exageration .


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 26, 2012)

some of the large crowds which have taken to the streets across Ireland from Belfast to Dublin - comprising anarchists , socialists and assorted republican groups accompanied by TDs and solicitors .












One of the Dublin rallies



Belfast


----------



## Dimitris (Jun 28, 2013)

Over the past few days, numerous acts of solidarity took place throughout Greece in solidarity with imprisoned anarchist Kostas Sakkas, who is on hunger strike since the 4th of June 2013 fighting for his immediate release. On the 11th of June, a treating physician reported that clinically he has profound weakness, fatigue after minimal exertion (e.g. walking from his cell to the prisons infirmary), discomfort, mild dyspnea, dizziness, headache, abdominal pain, and he has lost 3.5kg of weight.
In the meantime, fellow prisoners have declared their unreserved solidarity with the hunger striker. Since the 4th of June, four comrades that are held in the dungeon of Koridallos women’s prison wing, Kostas Gournas (Revolutionary Struggle member), Christoforos Kortesis, Vaggelis Stathopoulos, as well as Dimitris Koufontinas (17 November member), have refused prison meals.
On the 5th of June, in the session of the 3rd CCF trial at Koridallos women’s prison court, co-accused comrades left the courtroom supporting the decision of Kostas Sakkas to go on hunger strike.
Since the 6th of June, the comrades from Larissa prison second wing Rami Syrianos and Spyros Stratoulis have abstained from prison food to support Kostas Sakkas in his struggle, stating also their solidarity with CCF member Gerasimos Tsakalos, who received an extension of his pretrial detention.
On the 7th of June, anarcho-communists Tasos Theofilou (Domokos prison) and Polykarpos Georgiadis (Corfu prison) published a joint statement for their comrade Kostas Sakkas, saying ‘we will meet again soon, at the battlefields of social/class war.’
On the 11th of June, a total of 290 women and men incarcerated in Larissa, Patras, Corfu, the first wing of Koridallos, Alikarnassos, and Eleonas–Thebes released an open letter in defense of Kostas Sakkas and the destruction of every prison.
On the 13th of June, Kostas Sakkas was brought to the Athens appeals court (on Loukareos street), where a council of appellate judges examined his objection against his prolonged pretrial incarceration for another 6 months. (Their decision is yet to be announced.) In the same morning, three other prisoners were brought before a judicial council in the same court, namely anarchists Fivos Harisis, Argyris Ntalios and Dimitris Politis. During their stay at the appeals court, cops attacked Fivos Harisis throwing him to the ground, kicking him repeatedly, and handcuffing him even in the transfer van. When all of the prisoners, including the hunger striker, were taken back to Koridallos an intense clash broke out with cops and jailers at the prison, in response to the earlier police assault at one of them. The comrades turned the entrance unit into a battlefield for a while (fire extinguishers, drawers with documents and chairs were thrown in the air, and windows were smashed), proving in practice that no attack of the dogs of Power will be left unanswered.
Strength to all prisoners in struggle! Immediate release of hunger striker Kostas Sakkas!


----------



## Dimitris (Jun 28, 2013)

Hunger strike declaration by Kostas Sakkas, Koridallos prison, May 29th, 2013:
On the 4th of December 2010 I was captured along with the comrade Alexandros Mitroussias in the district of Nea Smyrni, Athens, while I was leaving a rented warehouse where arms were being stored.
Since the beginning, I have admitted my connection with this place as well as the weapons found there. I have stated, since the first moment, that I am an anarchist and that my presence in this specific place was related to my political identity and the choices I make as a consequence of this.
On the 7th of December 2010 they brought me before the head investigator and I got in pretrial detention on charges of participation in an unknown terrorist organization as well as aggravated possession of weapons.
On the 12th of April 2011, when I had already been in the prison of Nafplion for more than four months, I was called upon again by the investigators Baltas and Mokkas, and without any new evidence, nor even any new developments on the investigation, I was remanded for participating in the R.O. CCF. It was obvious that this was because the principal investigators realized that a case against an unknown organization that hasn’t any registered actions, doesn’t have any bombs, nor communiqués, that has not used guns, an organization without a name, couldn’t stand up in a courtroom.
I have clarified in the past —as did the R.O. CCF for their part— that I’m not a member of this organization. I didn’t do this to avoid the vengeful, punitive odyssey that the bourgeois justice reserves for all those accused of being members of that organization, but simply because that’s how it is. I ought to set the history straight; not only for me but also for the R.O. CCF.
The initial charge of participation in an unknown terrorist organization attributed both to me and my two comrades (Alexandros Mitroussias, Giorgos Karagiannidis) and the rest of the people arrested in the same operation —although they had nothing to do with it— showed up at a time that was political expedient for the DAEEV anti-terrorist force (the so-called Special Violent Crime Squad of the Greek police), on account of the ex-minister of public order named Christos Papoutsis, who desired —like all his counterparts— to dismantle, at all costs, a terrorist organization during his mandate. It is known that this minister directly supervised the operation, and even evaluated the information that the anti-terrorist force had, and finally gave the order to make arrests. Anyone who watched the mass media during that time remembers the scenarios and evaluations of various journalistic parrots about which organization we belonged to, what we intended to do, etc., obviously being fed by the DAEEV, until the results of the ballistic tests made them shut up… Later, Mr Papoutsis, in an attempt to apologize for the fiasco, gave an interview to a well known magazine stating that the ‘anti-terrorist force has tricked him’ (!).
On the 6th of April 2012, still in jail awaiting trial and reaching the limit of 18 months (the maximum pretrial incarceration period), I was out again in pretrial detention for committing 160 incendiary and bombing actions claimed by the organization CCF. It’s worth comment that in this particular case file there is neither any evidence against me —they didn’t even bother to frame me this time— nor any reference to my person except in the execution of the indictment. It’s a case file that could be served, without exaggeration, to anyone, according to the logic of the intransigent investigators Baltas and Mokkas. The prosecutory purposes of this are evidenced by the fact that the principal investigators had their hands on this specific file from the very first moment of my arrest, and were obligated —that is according to the law— to give it to me along with the first accusatory file. To put it simply: these gentlemen detained me on charges of participation in the same organization twice, consecutively (!).
Today, after being jailed for two and a half years, for simple weapons possession (to clarify: aggravated possession of weapons means that the weapons were intended either for trade or for equipping a terrorist organization, something which is neither evident, nor something I have admitted to), the primary institutional defenders of justice and law, who hold me for breaking it, decided to ignore even their own Constitution —which defines maximum time of 12 months for each subsequent to the first pretrial detention— since that is not enough for their political needs. Therefore, they decided to hold me hostage for six more months.
In fact, they intend this prolonged and excessive captivity to offset their makeshift, lazy accusations. Whatever they may do it is not enough to prevent the ‘deflation’ of the charges in any courtroom, despite the special regime that characterizes the terror-courts (in every way). Anyone who has ever set foot in them even for a while knows it very well.
Their tactics and vengeful intentions are clear by now. Yes, it’s true; the State avenges its political opponents; avenges but never acknowledges them. It never has, as a matter of fact. In the past they were treated as foreign agents and traitors, and now as terrorists and enemy of the society.
The fact is that, due to the domestic consequences of the global capitalist crisis, the political system is going through what is both the most critical and the most unstable period since the dictatorship. It is also a fact that repression, and the generally authoritarian attitude of the State, is the ‘last card’ in its hand, the last thing it can do to ensure a subordinated social peace and prevent a generalized reaction from being expressed in organized and substantial insurrectionary forms.
The finance minister himself has confessed that this is the first time that a government is asked to implement such extreme measures in peacetime. The laws have always reflected the will of the powerful, but today not even these laws are enough for the political representatives of the system in the face of what they need to implement so as to loyally serve the establishment.
Because of my political view and position, that the road to individual and collective freedom is full of struggle and resistance, I decided on Tuesday 4/6 to go on hunger strike; the date when, according to the current laws, the maximum time limit of my pretrial custody is expired. I would like to clarify that, for me, the choice to go on hunger strike is not a gesture of despair, but a choice to continue the fight, a fight that my comrades and I have made since the first moment of our captivity; a resistance to the unprecedented and vindictive treatment of the judicial mechanisms, which decided in our case to take a break from their cash collection duties to defend society from its supposed enemies and the laws from the outlaws. They are the same mechanisms, and the same persons behind them, who are actual perpetrators of the legitimacy of forced return to work for strikers; the same who are primary responsible for the thousands of property auctions and the homeless, for the abolition of labour demands, for the unemployed, for the abolition of social benefits, for the thousands living below the poverty line, for hundreds of suicides every year by those who, unable to cope decently, put an end to their lives; they are actual perpetrators of the legitimacy of declaring people illegal and piling them up in camps; responsible of classifying tortures and beatings at police stations, accidental gun discharges, the silencing of anti-regime media as legitimate…
They are responsible for creating a cemetery society in the name of law, and when it’s necessary, for establishing a cemetery society outside the law… Steeped in hypocrisy and nastiness, despicable to both the devotees of bourgeois justice and its detractors and ideological enemies.
“Slowly dies who does not risk certainty for the uncertainty to chase a dream, those who do not forego sound advice at least once in their lives, … Who does not find grace in himself, dies slowly, … Let’s try and avoid death in small doses, reminding oneself that being alive requires an effort far greater than the simple fact of breathing.”
—Pablo Neruda
Kostas Sakkas, first wing in Koridallos prison


----------



## audiotech (Jul 23, 2013)

Benefit compilation for Kostas Sakkas, who is on hunger strike protesting the extension of his pre-trial detention and demanding his immediate release from prison.


----------



## audiotech (Aug 29, 2013)

*Support Irina Lipskaya, imprisoned anarchist and anti-fascist from Moscow.*

27th of June 2013, arrest of Irina was prolonged until 2nd of October. She was arrested 2nd of July 2012, so now Irina has already spent more than one year in prison without a court! Arrest of Irina was prolonged due to dubious claims of her alleged "victims" that they still have not acquintanced themselves with the results of the investigation.
Irina is accused of having taken part to an armed assault against a Nazi concert in Moscow club "Barrikada" the day she was arrested. She has been charged with three felonies, including "hooliganism, committed by a group and with a preliminary intent" and "involving minors to a felony hate crime", as one of the persons arrested with her was 17 years old at the moment of the arrest.
Irina was arrested just few days after her graduation from the Journalist Faculty of the Moscow State University. She needs a medical care for her hand, as she was stabbed by Nazis during a fight in 1st of May of 2011, but in remand prison she may not receive proper medical care.
During the remand court session of 27th of June, Irina was strong and showed that system is not about to crush her. She is also not in a need of material support. However moral support is necessary, full year of remand prison is hard for anyone and during the investigation she has been betrayed by some of her former comrades:

Irina Antonovna Lipskaya, k. 308
SIZO-6 "Pechatniki"​ul. Shosseynaya 92​109383 Moscow Russia​​See Here​​But note that letters in English are seldom accepted in Russian prisons, so if you do not have a chance to write in Russiam (f.e. by using simply phrases and translating them by google translation program), just send photos and postcards. ​​ABC Moscow list of prisoners in former Soviet Union.​


----------



## Oracle (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.neonnettle.com/news/1031-whistleblower-melanie-shaw-jailed-without-evidence-of-a-crime
*Whistleblower, Melanie Shaw, Jailed Without Evidence Of A Crime*

*



*
*While child rapists avoid prosecution simply by apologising to their young victims, abuse witness at Beechwood Children’s Home, Nottingham, Melanie Shaw, is locked up on remand in Peterborough prison accused of arson with no evidence of a crime having been committed.

She says she’s being persecuted because she exposed a paedophile ring. To a public accustomed to abuse scandals and cover-ups, Melanie’s story is bound to set alarm bells ringing.

It was Friday 11th July when news first emerged of Melanie Shaw’s disappearance during a lunchtime broadcast on internet TV channel, UK Column, after the team received a mysterious text message from Melanie urging them to call her urgently: ‘…I don’t trust the police and I may be locked up tomorrow’ it said.*

*Shortly before her arrest, Melanie had criticised Operation Daybreak, the police investigation into Beechwood and other children’s homes; where rampant abuse and deaths are alleged to have occurred. A victim of rapes, physical assaults and psychological abuse suffered within the care system, Melanie suddenly found herself accused of setting fire to a neighbour’s shed; a charge she denies and was remanded in HMP Peterborough.

Bullied by staff, strip-searched several times, her Valium and other prescription medicines withheld for the first three weeks - this harsh prison environment is where Melanie remains incarcerated today as she awaits news of the trial. It’s a stress and distraction she could do without.

Normally, for someone of good character, there would have to be strong reasons for being held in custody. Such treatment is likely to reinforce her distrust of authority, says Jon Bird of NAPAC (The National Association for People Abused in Childhood). “She already says she doesn’t trust the police. We need to make sure such people feel confident that their testimony will be taken seriously if the perpetrators of abuse against children are to be caught and stopped."

“Unfortunately, we know that defence teams will use any means available to discredit a witness, that is what they are paid to do. We continually see such practices allowed by judges and many other sectors of society, who find it easier to blame victims rather than seek out the really dangerous criminals.”

The GP who guided Melanie towards recovery over twenty years – a man she has nothing but praise for - is now under investigation by the General Medical Council. He too has become a target, she says, and can’t be named for legal reasons.

Nottinghamshire City Council and County Council deny liability for abuses against Melanie and some 100 other victims of Beechwood Children’s Home, but have already paid out compensation to 26 former residents to the tune of £250,000. Some of the allegations made against staff go back as far as the late 60s through to the early 00s.

Chris Ratcliffe, a Director with Uppal Taylor Solicitors and the solicitor acting for 75 former residents, said in an earlier press release: “the sheer scale of the allegations made is shocking. We are not just talking about a discrete period of time with a few rogue members of staff. What we are looking at here is a period of around 40 years, during which numerous vulnerable children were abused by a number of staff members."

“These former residents suffered great pain and fear, during their residence at Beechwood, and the impact that such terrible abuse has had upon their lives is immeasurable. The former residents deserve recognition for the atrocities that they suffered and compensation, which will go some way to rebuilding the life that they could have had, had they been looked after properly.”

Writing from prison, Melanie paints a disturbing image of deeply traumatised inmates. “There are so many ex-care kids of government rape and torture in here, self-harming, people with terrible burns where the boiling water urn suddenly turns up, broken hands from hitting walls.”

Melanie, who bravely stepped forward in 2011 as a witness, hopes her testimony will help deliver justice for all ex-care victims. “It’s not right the perpetrators, the Council and Police investigate themselves,” she says. “We want a full public enquiry into kids care home abuse nationally and the truth for the victims and public.”

Meanwhile, a change in attitude towards victims is needed, says Jon Bird. “Anger is a very common and understandable emotional response. Unfortunately for children in care or in difficult home situations there is very little emotional support and the young people are labelled as simply being ‘bad children’. So we should not be surprised if abused and unsupported young people exhibit challenging behaviour. They need support to recover, not more punishment in an environment which is far from nurturing.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
I've been corresponding with Melanie over the past few weeks. She'd really appreciate your support. What she needs more than anything is for people to write to their local MP to petition Parliament for her release. if you would like to write to Melanie please be aware that if you send a gift or a small amount of cash you will have to supply your full name and address.

Melanie Shaw A4126DE, Wing C1-24 
HMP Peterborough, 
Saville Road, 
Westwood, 
Peterborough PE3 7PD.


----------



## QOTH (Dec 18, 2014)

I was just about to start a new thread but thought maybe here was better:  I was watching something about the refugee women detained at places like Yarl's Wood the other day and wondering whether they would like to get letters or even if they are allowed to get letters. It might bring a bit of hope to know that somebody's watching, and it might also make the corporate goons like Serco who are running the place behave slightly better.  Obviously nobody would want to harm their chances of a safe life in the UK though.  Is this an idea worth pursuing and are there groups doing it already?


----------



## gamerunknown (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, it's coordinated through AVID - they offer training if you're near a detention centre (in things like age estimation and risk assessment I think).


----------



## QOTH (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice one, thanks!


----------



## october_lost (Feb 28, 2015)

Emma Sheppard details here and here.


----------



## passenger (Oct 20, 2015)

http://www.reprieve.org.uk/case-study/krishna-maharaj/

i did not know about this thread but some one i meet in late
80`s is still in a prison in the US  his been 30 years for a crime he did not do
if you can have a look or  maybe even  write would be great.


----------



## Kronickmastar (Jun 11, 2016)

it's sad this thread is dead


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 26, 2016)

There's been a handful of anti fascist prisoners this year. Prisoner support has been organised through the Anarchist Black Cross. Sentences have been short though (2 to 4 months) so full blown prisoner support campaigns haven't got off the ground or really been necessary.


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 14, 2016)

Michelle Smith,anti fascist, was jailed  for twelve months two days ago after being charged with Violent Disorder after the Dover protests on January 30th.


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 22, 2016)

Prisoner support for Michelle and for other anti-fascist prisoners/arrestees is being organised by Mersey AFN. Bung 'em a few quid.  Merseyside Anti-Fascist Network | Facebook


----------



## existentialist (Jan 14, 2017)

Something's just popped up on Facebook about Melanie Shaw - a link to a "uk column" website.

Googling her name reveals an unusually large vacuum of information - you expect some "noise". I'm still suspicious that there's more to this than claimed, but confused at the lack of Usual Signals (other media reports, the fact that David Icke turns up quite high in the search results, etc.).

What gives?


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 23, 2017)

existentialist said:


> Something's just popped up on Facebook about Melanie Shaw - a link to a "uk column" website.
> 
> Googling her name reveals an unusually large vacuum of information - you expect some "noise". I'm still suspicious that there's more to this than claimed, but confused at the lack of Usual Signals (other media reports, the fact that David Icke turns up quite high in the search results, etc.).
> 
> What gives?


Hmm i saw something on facebook too,  and did a bit of digging ḅecause her case sounded awful.  The stuff on uk column (sounds like a fash site but i think just fairly conspiracy based) about her is very confused with big gaps. I found a couple of nottingham post articles from 2014 saying she had been convicted of arson for burning down someone's garden shed, and given a suspended sentence and restraining order. I also found a you tube video,  made by someone who seems to spend a lot of time debunking freeman of the land nonsense and taking the piss out of conspiracy theorists, where he interviews the mum of a teenager she was appatently convicted of stalking in 2016 (according to the video,  she was concicted of stalking and  harrassment against others too at the time) - and this relates to a big gap in the UK Column account.

It seems to be a very sad case where she was abused and witnessed abuse, has not been listened to, and then was probably treated badly by the police when they finally investigated,  and not given help in prison - but she is also very ill and seems to have done some fairly awful things because of her illness,  and her involvement in the conspiracy scene has probably made things worse for her.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> Hmm i saw something on facebook too,  and did a bit of digging ḅecause her case sounded awful.  The stuff on uk column (sounds like a fash site but i think just fairly conspiracy based) about her is very confused with big gaps. I found a couple of nottingham post articles from 2014 saying she had been convicted of arson for burning down someone's garden shed, and given a suspended sentence and restraining order. I also found a you tube video,  made by someone who seems to spend a lot of time debunking freeman of the land nonsense and taking the piss out of conspiracy theorists, where he interviews the mum of a teenager she was appatently convicted of stalking in 2016 (according to the video,  she was concicted of stalking and  harrassment against others too at the time) - and this relates to a big gap in the UK Column account.
> 
> It seems to be a very sad case where she was abused and witnessed abuse, has not been listened to, and then was probably treated badly by the police when they finally investigated,  and not given help in prison - but she is also very ill and seems to have done some fairly awful things because of her illness,  and her involvement in the conspiracy scene has probably made things worse for her.


Thank you. I really couldn't understand her role in the - albeit vague - claims being made by UK Column, but what you're saying makes sense: she clearly was doing some strange things, but the strangeness wasn't because it was part of a conspiracy, but because she was behaving strangely.

It seems as if UK Column, far from wanting to help or support her, were/are content only to use her as fodder for their own peculiar views.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 23, 2017)

existentialist said:


> Thank you. I really couldn't understand her role in the - albeit vague - claims being made by UK Column, but what you're saying makes sense: she clearly was doing some strange things, but the strangeness wasn't because it was part of a conspiracy, but because she was behaving strangely.
> 
> It seems as if UK Column, far from wanting to help or support her, were/are content only to use her as fodder for their own peculiar views.


The institutional abuse may well have been originally covered up,  the police may have been dragging their feet in the investigation to the point where its another cover up, and she may well have got into a cycle with them, which a few people i know have got into,  where they become a thorn in the police's side and so the police give them hassle, so they start hassling the police, and it escalates,  and prison can be hellish,  and in someone who's vulnerable to it all that can send them into a volatile/obsessive/delusional state.  But then the comradely thing to do is to advise them to break the cycle and lay low for a bit, not get them to do a you tube video for your conspiracy channel about how the police are out to get you.  

It suits their purpose if she is being arrested, roughed up, and held in solitary in prison and denied medication because then it shows how persecuted she is and how the conspiracy is real. The thing is,  if they believed such a conspiracy was really taking place around her and the charges were all trumped up, thats even more reason to try and keep her out of the authorities' spotlight as much as possible rather than plaster her activities all over the internet.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 1, 2017)

Four days left on this crowd funder for an antifascist jailed because of one of the Dover actions. 

Solidarity Fund


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2018)

passenger said:


> Kris Maharaj - Reprieve
> 
> i did not know about this thread but some one i meet in late
> 80`s is still in a prison in the US  his been 30 years for a crime he did not do
> if you can have a look or  maybe even  write would be great.



This poor Brit is still in an American prison for a crime he did not commit and he is in very poor health.
Still, at least he has been stood down from death row and is now life with payroll, but it's still wrong, so very wrong.


----------



## passenger (Sep 6, 2018)

There really is so much more to this hash tag I do strongly  think one day 
he will be free, he come to the UK  with very little and become a very good business man 
married a bit of a gold digger,they  had a beautiful young daughter who was about 5  , but  have no contact at all with him, as far as I know. Thanks for the post mate we must try and keep the  fight up  for his freedom up. 

Pablo Escobar? How did that man, these evil people, get involved in our lives


----------



## hash tag (Sep 6, 2018)

I picked up Kris's case through this Injustice by Clive Stafford Smith | Waterstones
It's a book I got to learn more about the inadequacies of the"system", one of many books out there. Sadly, his is just one
case of many, but you can't fight em all. I guess what you can do, is use his case to highlight how dreadful the system is.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 25, 2019)

Bother, I have sent him the odd birthday card and forgot it's now 

"Tomorrow, on 26th January 2019, Krishna “Kris” Maharaj reaches eighty years old.  

Let us avoid the suggestion that he will “celebrate” his birthday, for he has little to be happy about. Since October 16th, 1986 – more than thirty-two years now – Kris has been variously on death row and latterly serving a life sentence, ineligible for parole until he is 101.  

The optimist would say that Kris has done well to reach this milestone: in Florida’s prisons, the deplorable conditions and the absence of medical care means that life expectancy hovers only a little over sixty. Kris suffers from everything from diabetes to high blood pressure, but with the help of the British Consulate we have managed to ensure he gets a basic level of care. 

Meanwhile, things are little better for his decades-long-suffering wife Marita, who is 79 herself. She scrapes by thanks to donations from strangers. Marita can only visit Kris on Saturdays, which this year does at least mean that she will be able to see him on the day of his birthday.  

I have kept time sheets for most of my career, so I can say with some accuracy that I have spent perhaps three years’ worth of time, and counting, on Kris’ case.  

People ask why I spend so much time, and Reprieve spends resources, on a man who cannot expect to live much longer than that if we do get him out? Ultimately it comes down to the principle that drives everything that we do at Reprieve: humanity is not faceless, and each person has just one life to live, or to lose.  

Kris has promised to stay alive for his wife, so that they can share their final days together. Marita has shown unparalleled loyalty to Kris, and we owe the same to them both.  

We are currently waiting for a ruling in a motion we have pending before the federal judge - the motion calls for disclosure of evidence which has been withheld for 32 years and that we know would exonerate Kris. The judge could rule any day – I will keep you updated when there is more news. 

*Clive Stafford Smith
Founder*
_*Reprieve"*_


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 9, 2019)

Please come out and support us in protesting the National Autistic Society on March 29th 11.30 - 3.30pm details here: 



Autism charity escapes prosecution over care home bullying

'A charity that ran a care home where autistic people were taunted, bullied and humiliated by staff has escaped prosecution over its failings.

The National Autistic Society has agreed to pay a £4,000 fixed penalty notice instead of facing a potential prosecution over Mendip House in Somerset.'

Our protest last year:



We cannot let this go unchallenged we MUST speak out on this. 

These people did not deserve this.

Emma Dalmayne.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 12, 2019)

Does anyone know of any political prisoners in Turkey to write to? Be good to send some solidarity.

Was talking with a Turkish friend about just how bad things are there, currently, and how many people are still in prison.  Leftists, Kurds and anyone opposing AKP from across the whole of society.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2019)

I don't know how to contact a prisoner in Turkey, but see there are many websites catering for death row prisoners (Human Writes - befriending prisoners on death row in the USA). I would urge caution to anyone considering this.
It takes a lot of commitment as you might be the only contact that prisoner has with the outside world. How must they feel if you start writing to them then you suddenly disappear?  They 
often get moved without you being told so you might have to wait a long time to hear from them or you may have to track them down.  It's probably best you don't know about their "crimes" 
as it may prejudice your thoughts about them also best not to ask about their crimes, you may even prejudice their appeals.  It's best not to ask to many probing questions either. As they have
nothing, one thing they will probably need is stamps. It can be quite a harrowing journey. By all means write, but just be aware; it can be difficult and requires commitment.


----------



## Limerick Red (Mar 13, 2019)

Riklet said:


> Does anyone know of any political prisoners in Turkey to write to? Be good to send some solidarity.
> 
> Was talking with a Turkish friend about just how bad things are there, currently, and how many people are still in prison.  Leftists, Kurds and anyone opposing AKP from across the whole of society.


There are Tens of Thousands leftist prisoners in Turkey. Just recently (last month) Germany on instruction from Turkey arrested 7 DHKP-C members, its very hard to find uptodate English details, but they had thousands of prisoners in say from 2000-2010, I'm not sure the current state of play.
There was a "fairly" high profile case a few years ago, where a Scottish man was arrested for attending a Party/front anti-imperialist symposium, and he was getting letters and writing back. However he did mention this a liberty many of his fellow Turkish political prisoners did not get.
Most of the organisations with prisoners in Turkey have a fairly strong base / network of social centres and business's in Britain also, so perhaps worth touching base with them to ask about it.


----------



## Mordi (Mar 13, 2019)

Limerick Red said:


> Most of the organisations with prisoners in Turkey have a fairly strong base / network of social centres and business's in Britain also, so perhaps worth touching base with them to ask about it.



I think this is a good shout. I had a quick look on the english language ABC networks as there's been a couple of cases in recent years of repression against anarchists that have had some wider attention but I didn't see anything too recent (the ABC Istanbul site's gone quiet, which is a grim sign). 
There's this list in English of people detained after the Taksim square occupation and this looks like it might be helpful place to look if you've got any Turkish or Kurdish language skills (or a patience for auto translate).


----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2019)

I recently received this, so very sad....
As a Reprieve supporter, you might recognise my name already.

*You might know the story of my husband Kris Maharaj.*

Kris is 80 years old - I’m 79. We’ve been married for 42 years. He’s been in a Florida prison for 32 of those years.

*My husband is an innocent man, but that has never mattered much to the so-called justice system.*

As we get older, it gets harder to keep going but I want to share three things that continue to give me hope:

My visits to Kris most Saturdays. It’s not easy only seeing my husband in prison, but at least I get to see him and talk with him, which is more than so many other wives, relatives or friends of prisoners around the world get.
I sometimes dream that Kris may yet be released and that we get to spend our final days together. I have to imagine it’s still possible.
Clive Stafford Smith has fought for Kris’ life for more than 26 years. Knowing there are people like Clive and the team at Reprieve fighting for Kris gives me hope.

Then there’s one thing that runs through everything and that’s the thousands of people – the people like you – who have heard about Kris’ situation and who empathise. *I am so grateful when Reprieve supporters send us messages of support, telling us that they care and that they send us love and hope.*

There’s no denying that the last 32 years have been difficult – my whole life was turned upside down.

Yet it's been in the dark times that I have experienced the greatest acts of kindness, generosity and compassion from a wonderful community of people who care. People who would in any other situation be strangers to me have become friends.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Yours,

*Marita Maharaj*


----------



## stolinski (Nov 25, 2019)

Another form of solidarity is the Anarchist Defence Fund
They say "Our collective solidarity structure provides *support to anarchists around the world* who are persecuted or find themselves in a difficult life situation because of their political ideas or activities"
International Anarchist Defence Fund


----------



## passenger (Nov 25, 2019)

passenger said:


> Kris Maharaj - Reprieve
> 
> i did not know about this thread but someone i meet in late
> 80`s is still in a prison in the US  his been 30 years for a crime he did not do
> if you can have a look or maybe even write would be great.


hash tag 
This has gone on far too long, he surely will be released soon.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2019)

It has gone on far far far too long. That's the American justice system for you ( sic). I had heard that there is an appeal taking place, which got delayed, yet even so there was no guarantee of release anytime soon. 
For someone so old, so frail, clearly innocent it's just wrong, so very wrong.
if little all else, it highlights the flaws in their system. It must be costing a fortune.
i don't know whether to cry or shout TBF, either way, it solves sweet nothing.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2019)

An email I have just received 
Dear friend,

Back in September, my husband Kris and I got some good news.

A date was finally set for my husband’s evidentiary hearing - something his lawyer Clive Stafford Smith has spent years fighting for. The hearing will give him a chance to prove Kris's innocence after 33 unjust years in a Florida prison, many spent on death row.

*But then, hope started to slip away again. *

A few days after the hearing was first confirmed, it was delayed by three months - because the state wanted more time to ‘prepare’.

To prepare for what?

*This has been going on for 33 years.* That’s more than three decades of my life - of Kris’s life - that we’ve not properly been able to live. And they have the cheek - the audacity - to ask for more time?

I know three months isn’t a long time in the grand scheme of things. But I can tell you, that for us, at our age (I turned 80 on November 25th and and Kris is nearly 81) - and having been waiting for so long - it feels like forever.

I was angry. I still am. But then Clive came to see me and gave me a book of messages from Reprieve supporters. That book has over 5,000 messages in it. All different, but each containing care, support, hope, love. It gave me the strength I needed to carry on fighting for Kris. For justice.

The delay is another setback, but with it came more kindness and generosity from people like you all over the world who have followed Kris’ story through Reprieve.

*Thank you so much to all of the people who continue to support Kris and me.* And thank you to Reprieve for continuing to work on Kris’ case, never giving up the fight for justice and for helping to gather so much support for us. 

With love,

*Marita Maharaj*


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2020)

Just had this update; very sad  

*This isn’t an email I want to write so I’ll cut to the chase: Kris Maharaj’s chance at justice in Florida has been delayed – again* – this time indefinitely. Kris’s wife Marita is heartbroken. 
I have been on the phone with Kris and Marita as often as is possible since * Judge Jose E. Martinez announced on December 30 that he was delaying Kris’s day in court* to continue reviewing the State of Florida’s appeal.


There is no sugar coating this news: *it was a huge blow to the loving couple.* They have already endured 33 years of waiting and now they have been asked to wait more.


*And for what? Kris is innocent.* Keeping him locked up in the South Florida Reception Centre is outrageous.


This news comes after we emailed you on September 16 to share the news that Kris was first granted an evidentiary hearing set for October 17. And then when we emailed you on September 30 to break the news that Judge Martinez delayed Kris’s hearing till January 18. Now he’s delaying it again – and we don’t know until when.


*Justice delayed is always justice denied, but this is a much greater truth for Kris* who will turn 81 on January 26 and has already lost 33 years of his life to an unjust conviction.


This makes me despair for American justice, and I imagine you feel similarly. But I haven’t lost hope for Kris. I continue to fight for his release. I hope you will too – and remind Kris, Marita and Judge Martinez as much by adding your name below.









						Please add your name and join the campaign for Kris Maharaj.
					

It only takes ten seconds to add your name.




					act.reprieve.org.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jan 26, 2020)

Kris's birthday today; 33 years for a crime he did not commit

*Today is Kris Maharaj’s 81st birthday. *


This is his 33rd birthday in Florida’s prisons where he continues to serve time for two murders he did not commit. Kris should have been freed a long time ago – in fact, he never should have been brought into a Florida prison. But he remains there because of a broken justice system that does not recognise innocence.


*I want to make sure that Kris’s story of injustice is shared today* – on his birthday. I want Kris and his wife Marita to remember that they are not alone, that the Reprieve community stands with them.






​


Or, share this link elsewhere: https://act.reprieve.org.uk/page/s/kris-maharaj-take-action​

As it stands, Kris will not be eligible for parole until he’s 101. In a prison system with an average life expectancy of 60, Kris is already defying the odds.


Justice delayed is justice denied, and that is especially true for someone like Kris who is 81 years old, in poor health and innocent of the crimes for which he has been held in prison – away from his loving wife Marita - these last 33 years.


It’s past time Kris was finally given the chance to prove his innocence and be freed to enjoy the rest of his life in peace with Marita.


While we fight for Florida Judge Jose E. Martinez to give Kris another date for his evidentiary hearing, I want to do make sure everyone knows that the Reprieve community stands with Kris, Marita and for justice.


Please share today and help grow support for Kris.


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2020)

From Reprieve last night 

*I am writing with some bad news.* Kris Maharaj’s request for a conditional medical release was denied by the Florida Department for Corrections.

*The DOC didn’t even bother to send a doctor to evaluate him*, or include a reason for denying our request. And that’s why we’ve filed a challenge to their decision.

*At the end of the day, the question is a simple one: is Kris a danger to others? No.*

Kris never has been. But the prison is a danger to him. He is 81 and particularly vulnerable as COVID-19 sweeps through the prison system.

He should be at home with Marita right now.

*I will keep you updated on our next steps* and get in touch next week to let you know how you can help his campaign for justice.


----------



## Spymaster (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Spymaster (May 31, 2020)

smashthestate said:


> *Susan Brackenbury* - on remand for trying to disarm a trident submarine at Devonport.




  

Does anyone know what Silly Sue is up to nowadays?


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 11, 2020)

This is technically ex-prisoner solidarity, but close enough: Malik is a recently released prisoner and IWW comrade, who recently celebrated 13 years sober, who's currently held in a halfway house run by the private prison company GEO Group. He's made a request to be allowed to leave to move in with his fiancee, which was denied. Living in a big collective housing unit shared by a lot of people is obviously not ideal during a pandemic, plus there's a lot of people there struggling with their own addiction problems which makes it not the best environment for a former/recovering addict, and the center also has issues with things like a lack of running water:

The GEO Group is doing everything possible to thwart efforts of rehabilitation, safety, and re-entry into society for our dear Comrade Malik. He recently highlighted that “Instead of promoting the successful transition into the community, GEO Group seeks to destroy and sabotage those bonds and focuses on sending people back to prison or to the grave with COVID-19.” 

Comrade Malik has recently been promoted from Assistant Editor to Chief Editor at the San Francisco Bay View National Black Newspaper and since he is covering the news in District 10, which includes the neighborhood of Bayview Hunters Point. Mary Ratcliff of the SF Bay View is asking that Malik be granted permission to stay within an eight-block radius of the office and to be granted home confinement at his Fiancè Nube Brown's apartment for his safety and so that he may work effectively and in a healing environment. Malik and his Fiancè Nube , the Managing Editor of the SF Bay View, need to be close to Mary and Willie Ratcliff who are in their 80s. Malik and Nube uplift the community through Mutual Aid and food distribution at Mother Brown's and are tireless freedom fighters. 

The recent denial of his request to be released to Home Confinement is an obvious act of retaliation for the speech he gave at the No More Cages Rally. 

Step 1: Email the ACA Standards and Accreditation to demand the following: 

Contacts ACA Standards and Accreditation SAC@aca.org and ACAStandards@aca.org

SCRIPT:  to the ACA Standards and Accreditation: 

_Hi, My name is_________and I live in _________(your state, city) and I demand that the GEO group run Taylor Center be investigated for substandard living conditions including water being turned off every couple of days, a broken hot and cold water dispenser, a lack of food for residents, and refusal by GEO Group administrators to grant release to Home Confinement amid a spike in COVID-19 in the facility. Many of the residents at Taylor Street are afraid to say anything critical about the place for fear that they will get sent back to jail or prison. The staff has been painting and cleaning in order to trick inspectors but we demand that the ACA interview residents like Comrade Keith 'Malik' Washington, editor at the San Francisco Bay View National Black Newspaper. _


Step 2: Email the following people and use the script below the contacts: 


Contacts: 


Michael Carvajal, BOP Director- mcarvajal@bop.gov Phone202) 307-3198


San Francisco Board of Supervisors, District 10- Shamann Walton - shamann.walton@sfgov.org

GEO Group Facility Director Maria Richard- mariarichard@geogroup.com

GEO Group Job Developer- Murtala Lanval - mlanval@geogroup.com

Representative Karen Bass- Email

Attorney Charles Carbone-charles@charlescarbone.com
News Radio Host Devin Bernstein of KBOO.FM - STUDIO LINE: 503-231-8187, OFFICE LINE: 503-231-8032

Tim Redmond, Author at 48hills, Independent San Francisco News & Culture - timredmondsf@gmail.com

SCRIPT:

_Hi, My name is_________and I live in _________(your state, city) and I demand that the GEO group run Taylor Center release as many people on Home Confinement as possible to both curb the spread of COVID-19 and aid in their rehabilitation. Comrade Keith 'Malik' Washington (USMS# 34481-037) and all of those housed at the Geo Group run Taylor Center face unfit living conditions and a COVID-19 outbreak. The Taylor Street Center is located in the Tenderloin which is notoriously known for its drug activity. As of October, 7th 2020, Malik celebrated 13 years of sobriety.   His request to be placed on home confinement and transfer to the Northern District of California was denied this week. Releasing as many people possible to Home Confinement is the only way to ensure the safety and rehabilitation of residents of the Taylor Center. We will consider his denial to Home Confinement as an act of retaliation for his speech at the No More Cages Rally. 

In a statement to the Judiciary Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security U.S. House of Representatives on December 2, 2020 , Federal BOP Director Michael D. Carvajal touted reducing recidivism and battling the COVID-19 by stating  “I am pleased to report that since March 26, 2020, BOP has transferred 18,112 inmates to Home Confinement, and there are an additional 175 who are scheduled to transfer to Home Confinement in the coming weeks. These assessments remain ongoing and will continue for the duration of the pandemic.” We would like to see action in this direction at the Taylor Center. Actions speak louder than words and human lives are at risk. 

The Taylor Center is going to be inspected by the American Corrections Association next week and the staff has been painting and cleaning in an effort to pass the inspection but the substandard living conditions including water being turned off every couple of days, a broken hot and cold water dispenser, a lack of food for residents, and refusal by GEO Group administrators to grant release to Home Confinement amid a spike in COVID-19 in the facility is impacting the quality of life of the residents. We demand that the ACA interview residents like Comrade Keith Malik Washington, editor at the San Francisco Bay View. 
_


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 11, 2020)

Zonk said:


> Brian McCarvill
> 
> Brian McCarvill is a radical social prisoner, who is currentley involved in a lawsuit against Oregon Department of Corections (ODOC), challenging their censorship and rejection of anarchist publicashions
> 
> ...


By the way, Brian McCarvill, as mentioned on page 1 of this thread, died on his 68th birthday this year, apparently as a result of a COVID-19 outbreak at the facility where he was held.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 20, 2020)

*London Anarchist Black Cross launches online prisoner letter writing service*

If anyone feels like sending some non-specific winter cards to prisoners but can't be bothered sending a card yourself, London ABC have got you covered.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 22, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Does anyone know what Silly Sue is up to nowadays?


Sentenced to 6 months but had spent 8 on remand ffs that’s nearly as much of a slap in the face as my mate doing 5 month remand then getting 12 month suspended and community service.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 23, 2020)

The government are running a consultation on building a new mega-prison in Buckinghamshire, closing on December 24th, Community Action on Prison Expansion have some suggested responses here.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 29, 2021)

Support Carlos Peyrin, Political Prisoner in Chile, organized by Catherine McAndrew
					

In October 2019, the people of Chile took to the streets to prot… Catherine McAndrew needs your support for Support Carlos Peyrin, Political Prisoner in Chile



					www.gofundme.com
				




Some people in Sheffield are running a fundraiser for a prisoner from the 2019 Chilean uprising:


> *Support Carlos Peyrin, Political Prisoner in Chile*
> 
> 
> In October 2019, the people of Chile took to the streets to protest decades of rising inequality, poverty, and the continued imposition of the Pincohet constitution. The government of Sebastian Pinera responded harshly, deploying the military onto the streets and declaring "we are at war against a powerful enemy." Over the course of the protests thousands of Chileans have been detained. Today over 2,500 people now languish in Chilean jails as political prisoners. Through the Chile Solidarity Network, we, a group of students and academics at the University of Sheffield, have been trying to offer support to those imprisoned over the course of the uprising.
> ...


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 15, 2021)

A call for people to help publicise a recent staff assault at HMP Berwyn: Defend Rhodri! Retaliation at Berwyn


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> A call for people to help publicise a recent staff assault at HMP Berwyn: Defend Rhodri! Retaliation at Berwyn


...


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm not asking you to marry the bloke, I think that even if people have done shitty and harmful things then they still shouldn't get beaten up for speaking to the media. Do you disagree with that?


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I'm not asking you to marry the bloke, I think that even if people have done shitty and harmful things then they still shouldn't get beaten up for speaking to the media. Do you disagree with that?



I had my arsehole head on.

Of course they shouldn’t.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 8, 2021)

A few things that might as well go here: 
Support site for Steve Martinez, an indigenous man who's been jailed for contempt of court for refusing to cooperate with a Grand Jury investigation into the Standing Rock protests: Support Steve Martinez

Stuff about Daniel Baker, who's being held in solitary confinement awaiting trial for charges related to allegedly making posts encouraging resistance to any far-right violence in Florida on January 20th: Login • Instagram








						To See the Danger of a Domestic “War on Terror,” Look No Further Than This Florida Case
					

Convinced his state capitol was set to be attacked by violent, far-right extremists, a Florida man called for armed resistance on social media and was promptly jailed. The episode is a case study of how easily a domestic




					jacobinmag.com
				




When writing to Daniel, remember to just use white envelopes, white paper and black or blue ink. Don’t talk about any criminal activity or sketchy things as the mail will certainly be read by his captors and he’s in a pre-trial situation:
*Daniel Baker
Reg. No. 25765-509
FDC Tallahassee
501 Capital Circle NE
Tallahassee, FL 32301* 

Finally, Xinachtli/Alvaro Luna Hernandez is an anarchist communist community organizer and Chicano movement revolutionary who's been incarcerated in Texas since 1996 on an aggravated assault charge for defending himself from a police officer, up for parole this year and is asking for people to send letters in support of his parole application to his lawyers by the end of March: freealvaro.net – Free Alvaro Now


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 27, 2021)

Free Kev Thakrar/End solitary confinement/Kill the Bill demo on Wednesday:


More about Kev's situation here:








						Action Alert – Get Kevan out of segregation - Justice for Kevan
					

Kevan Thakrar is a prisoner that has been held in long-term solitary confinement for over…




					justiceforkevan.org


----------



## hitmouse (May 6, 2021)

Related to a post above, Daniel Baker, the first antifascist prisoner of the Biden era, just got convicted on two charges of making threats online:








						GUILTY: Jury delivers verdict in Daniel Baker trial, Florida Capitol threats case
					

He was arrested Jan. 15 by FBI agents after posting a “Call to Arms” on Facebook and his YouTube channel calling for people to rise up “with every caliber available” to confront “armed racist mobs” that never materialized.




					eu.tallahassee.com
				




For background on the case, I'd still recommend this article: 








						To See the Danger of a Domestic “War on Terror,” Look No Further Than This Florida Case
					

Convinced his state capitol was set to be attacked by violent, far-right extremists, a Florida man called for armed resistance on social media and was promptly jailed. The episode is a case study of how easily a domestic




					jacobinmag.com


----------



## likesfish (May 23, 2021)

FFS go on tiktok and within 5 mins there's some gravy seal threatening to shoot libtards or Antifa🙄


----------



## hitmouse (May 30, 2021)

This might as well go here:








						Imprisoned Anti-Fascist Activist Says Federal Guards Let White Supremacists Beat Him
					

Eric King’s civil rights lawsuit alleges a pattern of abuse by Bureau of Prison guards across several facilities.




					theintercept.com


----------



## BillRiver (May 31, 2021)

This is worth a listen if you're interested in prison abolition and/or prisoner solidarity:

Prison Abolition - How Not


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 8, 2021)

Not started her sentence yet, but Jessica Reznicek just got an eight-year federal stretch for sabotaging the Dakota Access Pipeline, one co-defendant still awaiting sentencing:








						As Big Oil Execs Roam Free, Climate Activist Gets 8 Years in Prison
					

"Why is Jessica Reznicek going to prison and Big Oil executives aren’t?" asks congressional candidate Rebecca Parson. "She threatened the flow of capital. Big Oil keeps capital flowing."




					www.commondreams.org
				




What kind of unreasonable weirdo would object to building more oil pipelines?


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 8, 2021)

On the other hand, just seen that Jaan Laaman of the United Freedom Front/Ohio 7 got out in May after serving 37 years - up until then, I think he held the unusual distinction of being the only person still inside for actions targeting apartheid South Africa (among other things):




__





						Jaan Laaman’s First Steps of Freedom
					





					mailchi.mp


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 9, 2021)

Anarchist prisoner Eric King has just been hit with a six-month mail ban for the third time in a row, meaning that he'll have gone at least 18 months unable to communicate with anyone outside of immediate family by the time this expires:




__





						Eric given another 6 month general correspondence restriction.
					





					supportericking.org


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 15, 2021)

Siyanda Mngaza is a young woman serving four and a half years after an incident where she maintains she was defending herself from a racist attack, and she turns 23 on Friday. From her campaign's instagram:
Siyanda will turn 23 years old on Friday! It  breaks our hearts to know that she will spend another birthday in prison  and not with her family and friends. However we must continue to lift  Siyanda’s spirits and let her know we are all thinking of her. We  appreciate all of the support that you have shown so far and would love  it if you could continue that by sending Siyanda a birthday card. If  you would like to send one then please visit the section of the Free  Siyanda website where you can do so. There is already a birthday card  template there, so all you have to do is write your message. If you  would prefer to send your own, then you are more than welcome and the  address is also on the website. 

Link to send an online card/message is here, to send an actual one her address is:
Siyanda Mngaza
Eastwood Park
Falfield
Wotton-under-Edge
Gloucestershire
GL12 8DB


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Siyanda Mngaza is a young woman serving four and a half years after an incident where she maintains she was defending herself from a racist attack, and she turns 23 on Friday. From her campaign's instagram:
> Siyanda will turn 23 years old on Friday! It  breaks our hearts to know that she will spend another birthday in prison  and not with her family and friends. However we must continue to lift  Siyanda’s spirits and let her know we are all thinking of her. We  appreciate all of the support that you have shown so far and would love  it if you could continue that by sending Siyanda a birthday card. If  you would like to send one then please visit the section of the Free  Siyanda website where you can do so. There is already a birthday card  template there, so all you have to do is write your message. If you  would prefer to send your own, then you are more than welcome and the  address is also on the website.
> 
> Link to send an online card/message is here, to send an actual one her address is:
> ...



I had not heard about this case before.

Having read the website and some of their Instagram posts, I have now signed the petition, sent her a birthday message via the website, and written out a proper card to be posted in the morning.

Many thanks to you for spreading the word here.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 18, 2021)

Support Ryan
					

Ryan Roberts is currently on remand in Bristol Prison. He was arrested after the confrontation with the police at Bristol’s Bridewell police station. He has been charged with riot and arson. …




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				







> Ryan Roberts is currently on remand in Bristol Prison. He was arrested after the confrontation with the police at Bristol’s Bridewell police station. He has been charged with riot and arson.
> 
> He has asked for letters of support. Please write to him at:
> 
> ...


Obligatory disclaimer that you shouldn't write anything stupid to or about people who are pre-trial.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 28, 2021)

Drone whistleblower Daniel Hale gets 45 months for having a conscience:


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/legal-issues/daniel-hale-drone-leak-sentence/2021/07/27/7bb46dd6-ee14-11eb-bf80-e3877d9c5f06_story.html?tid=ss_tw
		


(in passing, one of the things I find infuriating about Assange cultists is the way that so many of them seem kind of uninterested in boosting the cases of whistleblowers who don't have cults of personality around them).


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 29, 2021)

Another Kill The Bill Bristol prisoner:



More expected to be sentenced tomorrow, I hear.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 29, 2021)

A Dispatch from FCI Englewood’s Segregated Housing Unit | Civil Liberties Defense Center
					

Today I was locked in a small windowless room with asbestos walls crumbling onto a filthy floor for over seven hours. I was allowed to leave only once to use the restroom. I was not permitted to have water, food, or access to my cellphone to let anyone know whether or not I was OK.




					cldc.org


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 30, 2021)

"Today (Friday, July 30), five people charged in connection with the disturbance are due to be sentenced at Bristol Crown Court.
Judge James Patrick has told them to prepare for prison."

Live updates from court as Kill the Bill rioters sentenced


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 30, 2021)

Hoping for some stiff sentencing here.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 30, 2021)

#KillTheBill Prisoner Support Fund, organized by Bristol  ABC
					

A call for support for people sentenced to prison after the Kill The Bill protests in… Bristol  ABC needs your support for #KillTheBill Prisoner Support Fund



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 30, 2021)

From Bristol Post (and verified by a friend who was in court today):


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 30, 2021)

Some slightly more positive news:


> BREAKING: 6 out of 8 activists from @xrnorth & Palestine Action have been told they will NOT be charged. They occupied and destroyed Elbit’s factory in #Oldham, exposing Israel’s murderous trade to the world.
> 
> Only two of the brave activists have now been charged with criminal damage of £5112. A figure which is vastly lower than what activists were initially told.
> 
> Are Elbit running scared once again if facing up to their crimes in court? Either way, we’re not stopping until we #ShutElbitDown for good!


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 30, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> From Bristol Post (and verified by a friend who was in court today):
> 
> View attachment 281312View attachment 281313View attachment 281314View attachment 281315View attachment 281316



That'll do I suppose but should've been 5 years each. Stupid cunts.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2021)

Crossposting from the main ktb thread:








						We are proud of those who fought back against the police
					

A statement by Bristol Anarchist Black Cross and Bristol Defendant Solidarity On Friday 30th July, five people were sentenced to over 14 years between them. Four people were given sentences of over…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				






> On Friday 30th July, five people were sentenced to over 14 years  between them. Four people were given sentences of over three years for  riot.
> These five people are the first to receive custodial sentences for  the confrontation with the police outside Bridewell Police Station at  the Kill the Bill demonstration on 21st March. However, over 75 people  have been arrested, 28 of them have now been charged. Two people are  currently on remand in Horfield prison.
> The sentences are:
> 
> ...


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2021)

Urgent: Solidarity Action with Irish Anarchist Prisoner John Paul Wootton
					

Following recent protest action at Maghaberry Prison, the family of John Paul Wootton are now calling upon the current Director General of the Northern Ireland Prison Service, Ronnie Armour, to int…




					freedomnews.org.uk
				






> Following recent protest action at Maghaberry Prison, the family of John Paul Wootton are now calling upon the current Director General of the Northern Ireland Prison Service, Ronnie Armour, to intervene to help end the ongoing acts of discrimination against their son, brother, uncle and miscarriage of justice victim, John Paul Wootton.
> 
> On behalf of John Paul, the family have launched a letter and email campaign which directly highlights the issues behind the ongoing acts of discrimination he faces on a daily basis, while being held within Maghaberry.
> 
> ...


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 2, 2021)

Crossposting again:


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 3, 2021)

Tomorrow come and support Kill The Bill prisoners by making cards, writing letters, painting banners in a creative space for solidarity. 

In March thousands of peaceful protesters took to the streets of Bristol to demonstrate against the plans to give the police increased powers, to fight for or human right to protest and to protect the ways of lives of Gypsy, Roma and Traveller communities. Due to a heavy police presence with police brutality the protests turned nasty and many protesters were left injured and arrested.

78 protesters were arrested. 8 are now in prison. 

Let's send them an abundance of love to show solidarity. 

Tomorrow 4pm, next to the M32 skate park.

Some art materials will be provided but please also bring your own if you have.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 13, 2021)

Benefit brunch at 56A on Sunday:


Also, report from recent demos at HMP Eastwood and Bristol:








						Solidarity Noise Demonstrations outside HMP Eastwood Park & HMP Bristol
					

Our passion for freedom is stronger than the prison!Last week people gathered outside HMP Eastwood park women’s prison to show solidarity with prisoners who have recently experienced increase…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 13, 2021)

Also, interesting little account from a former antifascist prisoner on Riker's Island:








						I Was Sent To Jail After A Fight At An Antifa Protest. Here’s What Happened There.
					

"I couldn’t keep nearly as quiet [at Rikers Island] as I’d planned. Nerdy white guys kind of stand out in there."




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Aug 26, 2021)

Anyone attending is asked to do a lateral flow test first, and to wear a mask.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 27, 2021)

A pair of letter-sending tool things:









						URGENT ACTION - HMP Wakefield: end the targeted torture of Muslims in the segregation unit.
					

Content Warning: descriptions of state violence   We have received reports of abusive treatment in the segregation unit in HMP Wakefield. Prison segregation units are "prisons within prisons" with intensified regimes of solitary confinement.  Authorisation to hold people in the segregated unit...




					actionnetwork.org
				












						URGENT ACTION: End Islamophobic Attacks at HMP Long Lartin
					

Yesterday, Muslim prisoners were interrupted during the call to prayer by officers banging on the door saying they were enforcing noise pollution rules.  A non-Muslim officer told Miran, "you don't have to do call to prayer, you only do that at the mosque".   When Miran told the officer not to...




					actionnetwork.org
				




Think they're both from this week.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 30, 2021)

And a new one:








						Urgent Action: HMP Wakefield End Racist Attacks in the Segregation Unit
					

Last week, governor Tom Wheatley denied any wrongdoing takes place in the segregation unit at HMP Wakefield. He denied abuse committed on his watch, sending multiple emails claiming that: "the prisoners here are being treated with dignity and respect".  A few days later, on the 28th August, six...




					actionnetwork.org


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Sep 11, 2021)

Shit news from Bristol:
Two more defendants sentenced today:




Just to remind everyone, that fundraiser is:








						#KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets, organized by Bristol Defendant Solidarity
					

#KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets and in the… Bristol Defendant Solidarity needs your support for #KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets



					www.gofundme.com
				




On a more positive note, Kevin Berry of the Vaughn 17 is getting out, and there's a fundraiser for his release - he spent pretty much all of the Trump administration in solitary confinement after (allegedly) being part of a prison riot in January 2017:








						Support Kevin Berry of the Vaughn 17!, organized by Philly Anti-Repression
					

Vaughn 17 member and politicized prisoner Kevin Berry is finally coming … Philly Anti-Repression needs your support for Support Kevin Berry of the Vaughn 17!



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 24, 2021)

Copied over from the KTB thread:









						Support Ryan Roberts
					

Ryan Roberts’ trial for riot and arson is on the 25-27th October. If convicted he is facing a long sentence. He will be the first defendant to be brought to trial to have plead not guilty for…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				









Ryan Roberts’ trial for riot and arson is on the 25-27th October. If convicted he is facing a long sentence. He will be the first defendant to be brought to trial to have plead not guilty for charges relating to the 21st March Kill the Bill demonstration.

Ryan is calling for solidarity and support

We will hold a demonstration on October 25th at 8.30am outside Bristol Crown Court. We’d also like people to sit in court from the 25th-27th, to show that Ryan has support!

On the final day of the trial we will hold a demo at 5pm outside the Crown Court.

if you’re coming from elsewhere and need accommodation email bristoldefendantsolidarity@riseup.net

We are also calling for you to do a solidarity banner drop or other action in your local area during October to show your support for Ryan

Ryan is currently on remand in Bristol Prison. He’d welcome letters of support. Click here to find out how.

Solidarity is strength!


Non-KTB related:








						URGENT ACTION: Transfer Miran Thakrar immediately out of a life threatening situation in HMP Frankland
					

As retribution for resisting racism and Islamophobia in HMP Long Lartin, Miran Thakrar has been transferred to the segregation unit in Hmp Frankland.  This has directly put his life in danger.   Threats to Miran and his family have been made by both prisoners and staff at Hmp Frankland...




					actionnetwork.org


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 25, 2021)

Enough 14 -The situation of Toby Shone [Operation Adream, 325]
					

In November 2020 a series of raids against 325.nostate.net were executed by Counter-Terrorism cops in UK as part of “Operation Adream”.




					enoughisenough14.org


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Copied over from the KTB thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He should have attempted murder charges thrown at him tbh.

I hope he gets the full sentence.



He looks like a right charmer.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 25, 2021)

alfajobrob said:


> He should have attempted murder charges thrown at him tbh.
> 
> I hope he gets the full sentence.
> 
> He looks like a right charmer.


I think he should get an OBE myself.


----------



## alfajobrob (Sep 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I think he should get an OBE myself.



Should get life as a minimum for his crimes against fashion.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 29, 2021)

Prison Destroyed Video Proof of Guards Torturing Anti-Fascist, Lawyers Say
					

In court filings, a legal nonprofit says guards in a federal prison tortured Eric King and then attempted to cover it up.




					www.vice.com


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 30, 2021)

Support anarchist and antifascist prisoners in Belarus
					

After protests against dictator Lukashenko amount of political prisoners, among them anarchists and antifascists increased dramatically. We collect money to support those prisoners and their families to resist oppression of authoritarianism.




					www.betterplace.org


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 30, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Support anarchist and antifascist prisoners in Belarus
> 
> 
> After protests against dictator Lukashenko amount of political prisoners, among them anarchists and antifascists increased dramatically. We collect money to support those prisoners and their families to resist oppression of authoritarianism.
> ...


Thankyou. I have shared this to social media.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Related to a post above, Daniel Baker, the first antifascist prisoner of the Biden era, just got convicted on two charges of making threats online:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno how it took so long between the trial and sentencing, but Baker was sentenced today, 3 and a half years:








						Man found guilty in ‘Call to Arms’ at Florida Capitol sentenced to 3.5 years in prison
					

Daniel Baker has been sentenced to 44 months in prison and three years of supervised release.




					www.wctv.tv
				











						Daniel Baker sentenced to federal prison in Florida Capitol threat case
					

Daniel Baker, an Army veteran turned overseas militia member, had posted online calls to rise up to confront\u00a0\




					eu.tallahassee.com
				




Note how the prosecutor and judge present him fighting with the (US-backed, ffs!) YPG against ISIS as proof that he's a dangerous criminal.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 13, 2021)

News from Bristol:


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 14, 2021)

Update on Dan Baker's situation:



> Update: Daniel Baker sentencing, 10/12/2021
> 
> This Tuesday, October 12th Daniel Baker appeared for sentencing in the court of Judge Allen Winsor. For those who love and care for Dan, this resulting sentencing was bittersweet.  Dan was facing up to 10 years and a combined possibility of $1,000,000 in fines on 2 counts of transmitting a communication in interstate commerce containing a threat to kidnap or injure for which a jury found him guilty in early May. Tuesday Afternoon after 2 hours of debate between council and the Judge Dan was sentenced to a total of 44 months in prison, $200 in special assessment fees, and 3 years supervised release upon completion of his sentence. In addition to his sentence, the court found that the two guns in his apartment at the time of the arrest were subject to forfeiture. What does this mean? Of the 44 month sentence (two counts to be served concurrently), he will be in the custody of the Bureau of Prisons for an additional roughly 28 months, have to pay $200, and complete 3 years probation after his sentence has been served. He may also be eligible for a slightly earlier release pending competition of specialized programs within the prison system itself. We are respectfully withholding details on those programs pending permission from Dan himself to share more information publicly.
> At this time, we are not sharing too much beyond what is public record out of respect for Dan and his loved ones in this very difficult time. This was not the sentence we were hoping for, but it is a far cry from the worst he could have received. The defense argued that other similar cases, typically politically right, with tangible victims and clearer means and motives to execute the threats with which they were charged received far lesser sentences than the suggested sentence Dan was facing. Judge Winsor was of the mind that these cases were too dissimilar and that the more widespread nature of the distribution of the perceived threat(s) Dan posted on the internet posed more danger to the community/public and warranted a longer sentence.
> ...



Also, fwiw, not much new in it but slight update about Toby Shone:


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 18, 2021)

Lore Elisabeth Blumenthal, who's been held awaiting trial since summer 2020 on charges connected to her alleged participation in last summer's protests/uprising, has a birthday coming up soon:








						Share some birthday love with Lore 💌 — We Love Lore
					

Please join us in showering messages of love, solidarity, and support on Lore Elisabeth for her birthday on  Wednesday, October 27  🎈You can send letters, cards, and postcards to:   Lore-Elisabeth Blumenthal #70002-066 FDC Philadelphia PO Box 562 Philadelphia, PA 19105   You can also send photos st




					www.welovelore.com
				




Please join us in showering messages of love, solidarity, and support on Lore Elisabeth for her birthday on *Wednesday, October 27* 🎈You can send letters, cards, and postcards to:


> Lore-Elisabeth Blumenthal #70002-066
> FDC Philadelphia
> PO Box 562
> Philadelphia, PA 19105


You can also send photos straight from your mobile device by following these easy steps.
This will be Lore’s second birthday in federal prison even though _she has not been convicted of any crime_. But reading and responding to your messages nourishes Lore’s soul while she is kept away from her family and community.
Let Lore know that she is loved and not forgotten 🌈🙏✨☮️


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 26, 2021)

Former Black Panther Russell Maroon Shoatz just got compassionate release!








						Former Black Panther Russell “Maroon” Shoatz Freed From Prison After 49 Years
					

Shoatz was transferred to a hospital in Pennsylvania amid a legal challenge to life in prison without parole.




					truthout.org


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 1, 2021)

Fundraiser for Maroon:








						Medical, Illness & Healing, organized by Theresa Shoatz
					

MAROON HAS MET HIS    HIS THREE GREAT GRANDSONS     For nearly 50 years, a man of faith by … Theresa Shoatz needs your support for Medical, Illness & Healing



					www.gofundme.com
				




Also:










						Urgent Action: Stop racist abuse at HMP Frankland
					

Racist violence continues at HMP Frankland. This week, 6 white supremacist prisoners attacked a prisoner of colour on G-wing, enabled by officers. The man who was attacked is now in solitary confinement in segregation. There has been no repercussions for the officers or prisoners involved in the...




					actionnetwork.org


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 4, 2021)

> Please write to the Kill the Bill Prisoners this Christmas! 🔥❤️🏴You have no idea how much difference every single card makes in terms of making people feeling supported and able to keep going.
> 
> These folks have all been sentenced (except two who are on remand) for their role in the Kill the Bill demonstration this March in Bristol. We all love sharing pictures of burning vans on social media but once the riot porn fades, people are serving years behind bars for a night of defiance.
> 
> ...


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Dec 16, 2021)

Bit last minute, but:








						Urgent Demonstration for Ryan Roberts
					

Ryan Roberts is due to be sentenced for riot & arson after the kill the bill protests in Bristol. Let’s show our solidarity with him and all KTB defendants and prisoners at Bristol Crown …




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				






There's also now an updated list of addresses at:








						Kill The Bill Prisoner Info
					

Writing to Prisoners Writing to prisoners is one of the most important acts we can do to break the isolation that prisons enforce on people. It can make a huge difference to prisoners knowing that …




					bristolabc.wordpress.com


----------



## teqniq (Dec 17, 2021)

14 years??? FFS


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2021)

teqniq said:


> 14 years??? FFS



sorry, looked online and none the wiser about how the sentence breaks down, if it's 14 years consecutive or 10 years for riot plus a spot for the other charges concurrent - i think the maximum for riot is ten years.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Urgent Action: Stop racist abuse at HMP Frankland
> 
> 
> Racist violence continues at HMP Frankland. This week, 6 white supremacist prisoners attacked a prisoner of colour on G-wing, enabled by officers. The man who was attacked is now in solitary confinement in segregation. There has been no repercussions for the officers or prisoners involved in the...
> ...


I fail to have any sympathy.

A man was today found guilty of the gangland execution of three men. Miran Thakrar, 24, of no fixed abode, was found guilty of the murders of Keith Cowell, 52, his son Matthew Cowell, 17, and friend Tony Dulieu, 33.​The trio were killed with a Mac 10 sub-machine gun at the house in Bishop's Stortford, Hertfordshire, in August last year.
The jury took 44 hours and 30 minutes to reach unanimous verdicts on three counts of murder.

Thakrar also denied the attempted murders of two women in the house at Plaw Hatch Close - counts on which the jury has not yet reached verdicts.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 17, 2021)

alfajobrob said:


> I fail to have any sympathy.
> 
> A man was today found guilty of the gangland execution of three men. Miran Thakrar, 24, of no fixed abode, was found guilty of the murders of Keith Cowell, 52, his son Matthew Cowell, 17, and friend Tony Dulieu, 33.​The trio were killed with a Mac 10 sub-machine gun at the house in Bishop's Stortford, Hertfordshire, in August last year.
> The jury took 44 hours and 30 minutes to reach unanimous verdicts on three counts of murder.
> ...


I take it you've fully examined both sides of the story, then?








						Kevan Thakrar, a Victim of Joint Enterprise and Miscarriage of Justice - Justice for Kevan
					

Justice for Kevan – The Case 1. Original Incident On 28th August 2007 at around 9.30pm…




					justiceforkevan.org


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I take it you've fully examined both sides of the story, then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The appeal was for Miran who is the one suing and currently in HMP Franklin for triple murder?

Who hasn't looked at the facts, or do you support all prisoners regardless of crimes committed?


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> sorry, looked online and none the wiser about how the sentence breaks down, if it's 14 years consecutive or 10 years for riot plus a spot for the other charges concurrent - i think the maximum for riot is ten years.



The sentence was for Arson with intent to endanger life plus riot no doubt.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I take it you've fully examined both sides of the story, then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure Kevan is a lovely person btw and a massive credit to the community.

The article you posted wasn't about him though.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 17, 2021)

alfajobrob said:


> The appeal was for Miran who is the one suing and currently in HMP Franklin for triple murder?
> 
> Who hasn't looked at the facts, or do you support all prisoners regardless of crimes committed?


Ooops, got mixed up there cos they're brothers and were convicted for the same incident. As to whether I support all prisoners regardless of crimes... sort of, depending on what you mean by support? Like, I'm against the death penalty so I support all prisoners' rights to not get executed or tortured, and similarly with this case, the incident posted about on this thread seems to be a racist attack on him by six other blokes. I think that's not OK regardless of other circumstances, do you reckon getting gang beatings is part of an appropriate punishment?


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Ooops, got mixed up there cos they're brothers and were convicted for the same incident. As to whether I support all prisoners regardless of crimes... sort of, depending on what you mean by support? Like, I'm against the death penalty so I support all prisoners' rights to not get executed or tortured, and similarly with this case, the incident posted about on this thread seems to be a racist attack on him by six other blokes. I think that's not OK regardless of other circumstances, do you reckon getting gang beatings is part of an appropriate punishment?



Yes, you did.

The other brother run away to Northern Cyprus (no extradition) as he was obviously innocent and had no part in the multiple murders.

The fact you give a fuck about their rights is laughable. 

It undermines decent people's cases.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2021)

alfajobrob said:


> The sentence was for Arson with intent to endanger life plus riot no doubt.


Yeh but how long for each and consecutive or concurrent?


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but how long for each and consecutive or concurrent?



I don't know?

 I didn't study the sentencing only browsed the main charges?

Easily available if you care.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2021)

alfajobrob said:


> I don't know?
> 
> I didn't study the sentencing only browsed the main charges?
> 
> Easily available if you care.


If it's so easily available then you'd have posted it up by now


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but how long for each and consecutive or concurrent?


Some info here now:








						Ryan Roberts – 14 year prison sentence
					

Ryan Roberts was sentenced on the 17th December 2021 at Bristol Crown Court to a total of 14 years in prison. He was convicted of riot and four counts of arson. Three of the sentences run consecuti…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				





> Three of the sentences run consecutively and only one concurrently, hence the brutal sentence of 14 years. As it is over seven years, it means he has to do two thirds of the sentence. He will do just under a decade in prison.


Didn't know about that seven-year rule.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 18, 2021)

alfajobrob said:


> The fact you give a fuck about their rights is laughable.
> 
> It undermines decent people's cases.


I think if you reckon rights only apply to "decent people", and there's a category of people who don't get rights, you end up on some fucking dodgy ground very quickly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Some info here now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you - to put it into some sort of context I don't think anyone got so long from the poll tax riot or j18


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

alfajobrob said:


> Yes, you did.
> 
> The other brother run away to Northern Cyprus (no extradition) as he was obviously innocent and had no part in the multiple murders.
> 
> ...


Either everyone has rights or no one has rights


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 18, 2021)

From ACG website:


> *14 years! Political sentencing from a brutal ‘justice’ system*





> For his participation in the Bristol Kill the Bill demonstrations in March, during which police viciously attacked demonstrators, Ryan Roberts has been sentenced to 14 years in prison. Clearly, it’s one rule for the police, who got a pat on the back and lauded in the press for beating protestors with batons and battering them with the edges of their riot shields… and another rule for those who dared to resist the police violence, whether peacefully or otherwise.
> 
> Make no mistake, the State has a monopoly on violence, and anyone who dares to challenge this monopoly can expect little mercy from this rotten society, with a ‘justice system’ which exists first and foremost to protect the rich and powerful. But as the current far right populist UK government is keen to outlaw all forms of effective protest, what with the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill, along with several other highly repressive pieces of legislation, then we have no choice but to continue to build and spread our resistance across the wider working class.
> 
> And alongside that resistance, we have to give solidarity too, with people like Ryan Roberts, and others also inside for resisting the system. With this in mind, we republish in full the statement from Bristol Anarchist Black Cross:


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Former Black Panther Russell Maroon Shoatz just got compassionate release!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, Russell Maroon Shoatz died this week:





						Rest easy, and in power. Long live Russell Maroon Shoatz. | Abolition Law Center
					






					abolitionistlawcenter.org
				



49 years in prison, 52 days spent dying after his release.
Long article about his life here from just before his release, from a very Christian pacifist viewpoint but still interesting:








						The End of Rage
					

Ashley Lucas on the story of Russell Maroon Shoatz, a former Black Panther who spent three decades in solitary confinement, and the reckoning with violence past and present.




					www.plough.com
				




The Dragon and the Hydra is definitely worth a read:





						The Dragon and the Hydra: A Historical Study of Organizational Methods
					

Investigation by Russell Maroon Shoatz into the methods of organisation used by maroons in Suriname and Jamaica, and the conflict between hierarchical and decentralised forms of organisation in the Haitian revolution.




					libcom.org


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I take it you've fully examined both sides of the story, then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He stood by whilst his brother did this:

Miran Thakrar shot the family dog and then lined up Keith Cowell, Matthew Cowell and Mr Dulieu, and shot them dead as his brother Kevan looked on.

*The brothers also shot and stabbed Ms Jennings and attacked Ms Evans with a knife as she tried to shield her three-year-old daughter.*

They got less than they deserved in terms of sentence.

I really do not understand why you can support those vile vile people.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 25, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> He stood by whilst his brother did this:
> 
> Miran Thakrar shot the family dog and then lined up Keith Cowell, Matthew Cowell and Mr Dulieu, and shot them dead as his brother Kevan looked on.
> 
> ...


I mean, as you'll know if you read through that quoted link, it seems like there's a considerable amount of doubt as to whether Kevan was present at the scene or whether he was miles away at the time. As for Miran, I don't know enough about his case to be able to comment on whether there's any doubts about the validity of the conviction, but the original post on this thread was about him being attacked by a gang of six men. Regardless of whether he should be in prison, I don't think people should be subjected to additional assaults while inside.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I mean, as you'll know if you read through that quoted link, it seems like there's a considerable amount of doubt as to whether Kevan was present at the scene or whether he was miles away at the time. As for Miran, I don't know enough about his case to be able to comment on whether there's any doubts about the validity of the conviction, but the original post on this thread was about him being attacked by a gang of six men. Regardless of whether he should be in prison, I don't think people should be subjected to additional assaults while inside.



A load of "I'm innocent bullshit".

"I was only going to Northern Cyprus" on holiday.

I didn't mean to help shoot the dog or stab the women.

Cry me a river..


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I mean, as you'll know if you read through that quoted link, it seems like there's a considerable amount of doubt as to whether Kevan was present at the scene or whether he was miles away at the time. As for Miran, I don't know enough about his case to be able to comment on whether there's any doubts about the validity of the conviction, but the original post on this thread was about him being attacked by a gang of six men. Regardless of whether he should be in prison, I don't think people should be subjected to additional assaults while inside.



I hope he gets his bollocks ripped off by a gang inside.

Whether they are racist or not doesn't matter to me.

He deserves it for being a party to murder for money, killing dogs and stabbing women.

You however are a proper cunt for defending scum like this and I hope you get to meet someone similar one day in person..


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Merry Christmas to you too.



Same to you xxx


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 25, 2021)

I only want you to spend some time with friends - what is wrong with that?


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 25, 2021)

14 Years would be cool 😂


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2021)

alfajobrob said:


> I hope he gets his bollocks ripped off by a gang inside.
> 
> Whether they are racist or not doesn't matter to me.
> 
> ...


You seem to be very much like a murderer, but then your sort always are. Have you ever maimed or killed anyone?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 26, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I mean, as you'll know if you read through that quoted link, it seems like there's a considerable amount of doubt as to whether Kevan was present at the scene or whether he was miles away at the time. As for Miran, I don't know enough about his case to be able to comment on whether there's any doubts about the validity of the conviction, but the original post on this thread was about him being attacked by a gang of six men. Regardless of whether he should be in prison, I don't think people should be subjected to additional assaults while inside.


On that we agree.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)

alfajobrob said:


> I hope he gets his bollocks ripped off by a gang inside.
> 
> Whether they are racist or not doesn't matter to me.
> 
> ...


It's so nice and reassuring to know that the Christmas spirit is still with us.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 17, 2022)

Updated list from Bristol ABC/Defendant Solidarity:


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 19, 2022)

US anarchist prisoner Eric King can now receive letters from people outside his immediate family again, for the first time in a year:


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 17, 2022)

Eric King's currently in the middle of a trial for an alleged assault on a prison guard - see here for coverage:








						Coverage of the Trial of Political Prisoner Eric King - UNICORN RIOT
					

Eric King’s trial is for a charge he acquired while in prison for allegedly “assaulting” a Federal Bureau of Prisons officer in 2018. According to King, he was the one who was assaulted that day by a correctional officer. Follow our trial updates here. | Day One | Day Two | Day Three | Day […]




					unicornriot.ninja
				






			Eric King Trial court report- March 16, 2022 (Day 3) | Anarchist Black Cross Federation
		


Apparently he got back after testifying yesterday to find that his entire cell had been flooded:


What a remarkable coincidence.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 18, 2022)

Waiting for the verdict in Eric's case now, the jury seem to be having difficulty reaching a unanimous verdict:


Also, new article about the BoP claiming that his cell was wrecked during his trial because of a bird:








						BOP Blames Bird for Eric King's Property Destruction During Federal Trial - UNICORN RIOT
					

Denver, CO – During the federal trial against political prisoner Eric King, there have been multiple disruptive incidents affecting the defendant at the Englewood prison where he is being held. King, his legal team, and supporters are concerned that these seem like consistent retaliatory actions...




					unicornriot.ninja


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 19, 2022)

Good news:








						KING VERDICT: Imprisoned Anti-racist Activist Eric King Acquitted of New Charges | Civil Liberties Defense Center
					

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE March 18, 2022 Contacts: Lauren Regan, Executive Director & Senior Staff Attorney Chava Shapiro, Engagement Specialist (541) 687-9180 info@cldc.org Imprisoned Anti-racist Activist Eric King Acquitted of New Charges Denver, CO — On March 18th, a jury acquitted anti-racist...




					cldc.org


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 19, 2022)

Background to this case, for those who are unfamiliar:








						Incarcerated Anti-Fascists Report Targeted Beatings by Guards
					

Avowed anti-fascist Eric King has been severely beaten, locked up in solitary and denied legal access.




					truthout.org
				












						Imprisoned Anti-Fascist Activist Says Federal Guards Let White Supremacists Beat Him
					

Eric King’s civil rights lawsuit alleges a pattern of abuse by Bureau of Prison guards across several facilities.




					theintercept.com


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 2, 2022)

As retaliation for winning in court, the Bureau of Prisons have just transferred Eric to a maximum security prison, where he's still held in solitary and cut off from any communication with anyone outside his immediate family:


			EK Abruptly Transferred to higher security prison.
		


There's a request for people to email eksupportcrew(at)protonmail.com with "easily printable articles. World cup updates, boxing, Manchester United, space, science, animals, politics, dad jokes and memes. Long things to read. PDFs, articles in an easy printing format preferably. These will give him something to read where they want him to go."


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2022)

Urgent call to keep attention on Eric King and prevent him from being harmed:


			HELP PROTECT ERIC’S LIFE
		




> Within days of winning a federal court case in Colorado against his treatment at the hands of the Federal Bureau of Prisons staff, Eric is in the process of being transferred to USP Lee, a high security prison across the country in Virginia.  Eric, who should be placed at a medium security facility, reasonably fears that this move is punitive and that at Lee he will lose access to reading materials and, more importantly, his ability to communicate with his loved ones.
> 
> Eric King needs our help!
> 
> ...


If anyone thinks it'd be possible to get John McDonnell or whoever to raise his situation, that would also be appreciated.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 12, 2022)

Crossposting from the Palestine demos thread:
Elbit stuff happening in London right now, call for people to do police station support:


Also a trial starting in Southwark on the 25th:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 22, 2022)

Crossposting a bit of stuff on Toby Shone's case:








						The police want to impose a chilling list of conditions on a UK anarchist prisoner
					

An interview with UK anarchist prisoner Toby Shone




					www.thecanary.co


----------



## hitmouse (May 10, 2022)

Sundiata Acoli due for release after 49 years:








						Former Black Panther Sundiata Acoli to be released from prison after 49 years
					

The oldest imprisoned Panther was eligible for parole 29 years ago but was repeatedly denied in spite of ‘exemplary’ prison record




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 8, 2022)

Crossposting here from the Belarus thread, important appeal:






						No one will be left alone
					

Fundraising to support imprisoned anarchists and anti-fascists in Belarus




					www.firefund.net
				






			Elephant in the room # 40 – No one will be left alone – prisoner solidarity in Belarus – AND


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 20, 2022)

The Belarus ABC fundraiser didn't hit their target, and it was running on one of those sites where you have to hit your target to get anything, so they'll be in a bit of a shit situation at the moment. If anyone wants to donate directly to them, you can do it here:








						Get your very own PayPal.Me link
					

Post it. Text it. Tag it. Share it. Shout it. And let your friends pay you back in a tap or two. Grab your PayPal.Me link today.




					www.paypal.com
				




They could really use the money right now, going through a big trial with ten defendants.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 18, 2022)

Action Alert - its too hot inside!
					

Temperatures are expected to reach 40 degrees  in England and Wales in the coming days. Roads will melt, railways will stop functioning. People are being told to stay out of the heat.  We are gravely concerned for all of those in prison and detention, where heat is already unbearable. Cells are...




					actionnetwork.org


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 19, 2022)

Till all are free!
23 – 30 August​Call for international week of solidarity with anarchist prisoners 

Till all are free – International Week of Solidarity with Anarchist Prisoners 



[Alt: drawing of 3 birds like swallows fly towards each other around the word "freedom" in a yellow sun. Bluey grey background. 
Text reads "Week of Solidarity with Anarchist Prisoners 23-30 August 2022 Till all are free – International Week of Solidarity with Anarchist Prisoners"] 



> Resistance to the war in Ukraine, Sudanese protests against military rule or the social revolt in Chile are some examples that not only show us the possibilities of organizing and collective struggle. They also highlight how important it is for social movements to learn from each other and support each other in these times. Not only outside the walls but also behind them.



twitter: @solidarity_week


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 20, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Till all are free!
> 23 – 30 August​Call for international week of solidarity with anarchist prisoners
> 
> Till all are free – International Week of Solidarity with Anarchist Prisoners


Events planned for Dalston/London on the 27th and Newcastle on the 28th. And also some other places but those are the UK ones so far.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 9, 2022)

Turns out that XR/IB/JSO now finally have some prisoner support infrastructure:









						Write to those in prison
					

Let’s show our love and gratitude to the supporters who are currently on remand or serving a sentence.  📩❣️ SEND THEM SOME LOVE  Please write! All of your correspondence makes a huge difference 🙏☺️ See further on below for contact information.   TIPS: 👉 Postcards should arrive as they are at ...




					docs.google.com
				











						Political Prisoners
					

Exists to support activists in prison in the UK. RIPS is an independent organisation set up by individuals from Extinction Rebellion, Burning Pink & other groups.




					rebelsinprison.uk
				




Messages sent to emailallprisoners@gmail.com should be passed on to all current prisoners.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 17, 2022)

Alabama prison strike now in its third week:








						Statements from Alabama Prisoners as Strike Enters Third Week
					

Prisoners issue statements, as Alabama prison strike enters third week and the state continues to try and break the struggle. photo: Florida Prisoner Solidarity An estimated 80% of prisoners from Alabama’s “major male facilities” went on strike on September 26th, in response to a wide range of...




					itsgoingdown.org


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Turns out that XR/IB/JSO now finally have some prisoner support infrastructure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you say that but it doesn't sound like they're a 'department' or committee of xr/ib/jso, simply individuals from those groups and friends.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 17, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you say that but it doesn't sound like they're a 'department' or committee of xr/ib/jso, simply individuals from those groups and friends.


Tbf, as someone who's not in the loop with XR/IB/JSO/BP/RIPS, I have no idea how the various acronyms relate to each other, or what it means to be "official" or "unofficial" in that context. But either way, it's a big step forward from the previous situation of just having nothing in place and either leaving people to go through the system alone or else just piling unsustainable levels of work on existing groups like GBC.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Tbf, as someone who's not in the loop with XR/IB/JSO/BP/RIPS, I have no idea how the various acronyms relate to each other, or what it means to be "official" or "unofficial" in that context. But either way, it's a big step forward from the previous situation of just having nothing in place and either leaving people to go through the system alone or else just piling unsustainable levels of work on existing groups like GBC.


it is. but when it says 'we are an independent organisation' it sounds to me like nothing has changed for xr/etc as organisations, that they still don't do anything for people arrested on their events, and this initiative - welcome though it is - will probably make any actual prisoner support from xr/etc themselves less likely than it was before as they have a group they can point to and say 'they do it'


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 17, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> it is. but when it says 'we are an independent organisation' it sounds to me like nothing has changed for xr/etc as organisations, that they still don't do anything for people arrested on their events, and this initiative - welcome though it is - will probably make any actual prisoner support from xr/etc themselves less likely than it was before as they have a group they can point to and say 'they do it'


I'm also a bit concerned about that google document, I shared it cos they've got it posted publicly on their social media and I wouldn't share it if it wasn't already public, but it says a few things like "Keep within RIPS/trusted folk", which really sounds like it shouldn't be a fully public document?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I'm also a bit concerned about that google document, I shared it cos they've got it posted publicly on their social media and I wouldn't share it if it wasn't already public, but it says a few things like "Keep within RIPS/trusted folk", which really sounds like it shouldn't be a fully public document?


No, it doesn't look like it should be out there


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 30, 2022)

Update on Toby Shone's current situation:





						Haloween march for Toby Shone | Bristol Anarchist Black Cross
					






					bristolabc.org
				






> Imprisoned anarchist Toby Shone is fighting a new battle as he counts down the weeks to his halfway release on December 28th 2022.
> 
> As the UK collapses into something resembling a tin-pot dictatorship and a Victorian poorhouse, Toby continues to be targeted by the Probation Service and their colleagues in the Counter-Terror National Security Division and MAPPA (Multi-Agency Public Protection Arrangements) for his ‘thought crimes ‘, ‘anarchism’ and ‘alternative lifestyle’.
> 
> ...


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 1, 2022)

Latest KTB prisoner list:





						November Kill the Bill Prisoner List | Bristol Anarchist Black Cross
					






					bristolabc.org


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Mutulu Shakur to spend his final days in freedom:








						Black Liberation Elder to Be Freed From Prison — but Only on His Deathbed
					

Mutulu Shakur should have been released long ago, but the cruelties of carceral system know no bounds.




					theintercept.com


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Crossposted from the KTB thread, three more defendants sentenced today, two prison, one suspended and community service:










						Voices of Bristol defendants sentenced today: Christopher Hind - Netpol
					

"On my return I’m going to make sure it doesn’t end here, they’ve made a strong enemy for themselves. Their primitive system of punishment will bite them in the ass, and I’m going to make sure it really fucking hurts."




					netpol.org
				











						Voices of Bristol defendants sentenced today: Tyler Overall - Netpol
					

"They want to scare people not to go to protests again. But even after all this, I really do believe that we should be out there always standing up for our rights. They're always going to keep trying to pass these laws. "




					netpol.org


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 11, 2022)

Write to the Kill The Bill & other prisoners this winter | Bristol Anarchist Black Cross
					






					bristolabc.org


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 15, 2022)

Posted on the videos thread, but both of these can fit here too, fundraiser video for the International Antifascist Defence Fund:


And a video about Alex Stokes, who just got 20 years for his part in a confrontation with some Proud Boy types in Albany, NY, on Jan 6th 2021:


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 22, 2022)

Four Palestine Action people currently held on remand, hearing they've been denied bail, no public addresses that I've seen but it says "You can also write messages of support to palactprisoners@protonmail.com", so if anyone fancies dropping an email with some words of support, that should get passed on.


----------



## story (Friday at 5:01 PM)

Does anyone know wtf is going on here?






						Another death at HMP Eastwood Park | Bristol Anarchist Black Cross
					






					bristolabc.org
				







> *Another life has been swallowed up by HMP Eastwood Park*
> 
> Just after Christmas, Clare Dupree died after a fire started in her cell. Prisoners in several wings heard her screams for help, but the screws did nothing to extinguish the flames. Women shouted out for the officers to help Clare, but they would not open the door of Clare’s cell, and failed to put a firehose through the cell’s hatch.
> 
> ...


----------

